# *Knock knock* I think I'm allowed back in here now!! Looking for a buddy!



## New Mrs W

Hello!!

Well this morning I got my BFP. I had a very faint line yesterday which I didn't trust but this morning it was definitely there and darker. Sooooo, nearly twp and a half years since I was last in this part of the forum, I'm back!!!

I have worked out that I'm roughly 3 weeks 5 days pg and that I am due about 25th March. We have many family birthdays in March so I'm hoping my LO will have his/her own birthday and not have to share! Although I wouldn't want to go too far over due and have an April Fool baby! Tee hee!!!

Anyone else the same? Fancy a buddy? xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Well I had thought I'd have loads of wannabe bump buddies by now, and not one!!!

Come on, I'm not that bad am I? Tee hee!!!

Someone else on here must be brand new pregnant like me and need a buddy?! xxxx


----------



## jmfayard

i'm due march 11th! 
WELCOME BACK!!! and congrats on your BFP


----------



## New Mrs W

Hey! Thank you! And you too, you're a few days further on than me I see. It's still not really sunk in for me yet, thinking I'm going to test again on Monday so hopefully my line will be darker and then I will start to get excited!

So how has this been for you so far? Have you had much MS? xx


----------



## JenJen80

hello i'm due 22nd March :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Welcome!!!! I'm 3 weeks 6 days and looking for a bump buddy :D expecting my first! Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## jmfayard

i'm a first timer!!! but super excited! my husband won't let me spill the beans until I get a ultrasound (which is scheduled Aug 2nd) but most of my co-workers know already.

i got my first BFP june 27th which was super faint but still there! 
everything has been going well. very tired. a little sickness but nothing bad yet. i have a feeling it's on its way though.


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi jenjen and hopefulpony! Congrats to both of you on your BFPs.

hopefulpony I remember seeing you on a thread in TWW and I saw when you got your BFP. Nice to see you over here too! 

Where are you all from? x


----------



## JenJen80

I'm from Somerset. This is our first and we are very excited :)


----------



## Bec27

Hi hun, I got my BFP this morning too! Hasn't quite sunk in for me yet either :) I'll happily be your buddy as when I did a calculated due date online mine also said March 25th!!

What symptoms have you had so far? How are you feeling?

Nice that we've both got boys already- are you hoping for another boy or a girl or are you happy either way?


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi Bec, buddies it is then!! 

I have had sore breasts, in particular my nipples, for the past four or five days. I also had some spotting, started out as red on Monday morning but by lunchtime it was brown and it went on for another three days. I had a bit of a feeling I was pg when I got that as I had the same with Frankie but it went on for a few weeks with that pregnancy. Have you had any symptoms yet?

As for wanting a boy or a girl, a girl would be really lovely of course, but I would also absolutely love another little boy. I have enjoyed every second of being a mummy to my little boy so far and I think I like the idea of a boy again because it will feel like doing it all over again! I also like the idea of having two little boys who I can dress the same for a year or so. I always think that looks adorable! Have you a preference? xx


----------



## Bec27

If I'm honest I would love a girl- have always wanted a daughter but would also be happy for Josh if we had a boy as I'm sure he would love a brother. 

My new symptoms today are sore boobs and nausea, also gone off my food a bit and getting quite a few dizzy spells. My other symptoms have been immense tiredness- much worse today- doesn't help my LO is up at 5am! I had implantation pains/cramping on Monday which was what made me think I could be pregnant as well as headaches, aching back, very emotional and irritable as well as weeing more frequently. Quite a lot really but not all terrible and not all at once!

So excited to be having number 2 and probably will be our last. Are you planning on anymore or will this one complete your family too?


----------



## New Mrs W

If I'm honest I would like three in total, but I will be 32 when this one comes along and I would want a similar age gap if there was to be another and as I am a very anxious person I don't know if I would risk it as I would be fast approaching 35 by then. Also, not sure if DH really wants three as we had this chat just before we started TTC this time and he said two would be enough for him as we would still be financially comfortable with two. He didn't say no, just that we'd need to talk about it later!!

Well I have just had an 11 hour sleep and feel fab this morning!! Am going to make the most of it as I recall only too well how awful I felt from about 6 weeks onwards last time!! X


----------



## Bec27

What a lovely long sleep- I have to be honest I'm a little jealous! I had a broken 7 hours- was up 4 times seeing to LO and then going for a wee! I am feeling pretty sick today, nausea started yesterday. With DS it didn't start till about 6 weeks. 

Unfortunately I will be 8 and half weeks when we have Josh's 1st birthday party which we're having at home with about 30 adults, 5 babies and 3 children- think we've made a huge mistake!! How will I cope?!

Lovely DH made me a big bowl of fresh fruit salad for brekkie- not got an appetite at all- part of the nausea I suppose so think he was worried I wouldn't eat if he didn't step in! 

Supposed to be gardening with my mum tomorrow- feeling rather pathetic- will I have the energy?! Yes actually, pathetic is probably a good word to sum me up today. Another 5am start and terrible night though perhaps it is allowed!

Glad you're feeling ok, any nice plans for the weekend? When are you telling your friends and family? x


----------



## JenJen80

Morning ladies. i have just had a 9 hr sleep and felt good when I woke up, then went to sort out the washing and I'm exhausted again.

I keep getting waves of nausea but nothing too major and all I seem to do is eat.
My boobs are HUGE and tiny bit tender at the moment.

Off to see my mum today but not going to tell her just yet how I will keep it a secret I don't know.


----------



## New Mrs W

Poor you!! You must be shattered, pathetic is not the word at all! Bless your DH for making your breakfast, I got a cup of tea in bed which was lively too.

I'm sure you'll be fine for Joshua's party, it's only for a day and if you feel ropey at least you'll be at home so you can have a quick lie down if needed. Plus your DH will be there. Will you have told your mum by then? If so, she could really help out.

Think I'm gonna tell my mum, dad and sister next weekend. We'regoing to thecoast for a week on Friday but they're coming to join us on the Sunday as it's my dad's birthday. Thought it could benice to tell them on his birthday. We told them early on first time round and they were so supportive. Will tell DH family then too I suppose. But no one else until 12/13 weeks.

Are you going to get those blood tests done, the triple test I think they call it. I didn't last time but have heard some sad stories lately about people finding tragic things out at their 20 week scan which they could have known earlier I'd they'd had those tests done. I'm really in two minds about it all. Still, got a good while before I have to worry about that yet! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Yes We're planning to tell my mum, stepdad and sister next weekend as we've been invited over there for a roast and although they only live round the corner it'll be nice to tell everyone together with my DH, last time my mum asked me and I couldn't lie and I was on my own and it just didn't feel like the announcement I'd hoped for. Then we'll tell DH's family I suppose and everyone else we'll tell after the scan- same as we did last time.

I'm very lucky to have an amazing mum who I'm very close to- and sister so I know they'll help out loads at the party and you're right- I can sneak off for a lie down if I need to- hadn't thought of that :)

Is it the downs syndrome test you're talking about or is there a new one? I had the downs one last time but didn't get offered anything else?? X


----------



## Bec27

Jenjen80 I saw my mum yesterday and wasn't sure how I'd keep it quiet but it wasn't as hard as I'd thought as I suppose it hadn't really sunk in for menyet anyway. Hardest bit will be hiding the symptoms- I couldn't stop yawning! x


----------



## New Mrs W

Just checking in with my ladies! How's everyone? I am feeling pretty normal for now. My nipples are starting to hurt quite a lot more, I am having some cramps in my lower abdomen (which I remember vividly from last time) and I have had one or two waves of nausea. I also thought I had the horrible taste in my mouth that I had first time round but that seems to have gone. Don't really feel all that pregnant at all!!! zzz


----------



## New Mrs W

Ooooh, add a bit of heart burn to that list! Got it really bad with Frankie, although not until the last 6 weeks or so. Guess it might not be anything to do with pregnancy right now! x


----------



## JenJen80

My symptoms come and go. Feeling pretty Ok tonight but very tired.
I need to get on and book a doctors appointment really.


----------



## mrsc81

Can i join :flower:
I only found out im pregnant yesterday, after 10.5mths of trying, and im really anxious something is going to go wrong! Had implantation spotting yesterday and today.


----------



## JenJen80

mrsc81 said:


> Can i join :flower:
> I only found out im pregant yesterday, after 10.5mths of trying, and im really anxious something is going to go wrong! Had implantation spotting yesterday and today.

Hello and Welcome :)


----------



## mrsc81

im having insomnia, occasional cramping, sore bbs and waves of nausea/dizziness


----------



## Bec27

Hi buddy :)

I've been having symptoms come and go- the odd stabbing pains in boobs now and then, niggly headaches, backache, nausea started fri, was bad Saturday morning then nothing but a couple of waves this eve before dinner. Very vivid dreams, tiredness and the odd mild cramp but barely there compared to last week. Also still weeing more often than usual and I am an emotional wreck crying at the smallest thing! I've got different symptoms so far than I had with DS and although I know every pregnancy is different I feel a bit unnerved by it.

I have also got more sensitive nipples which has led me to the decision to start weaning DS off breastfeeding. Got some follow on formula today and will try replacing his night feed with it tomorrow- he only has 2 feeds now and was going to stop at 12 months anyway. 

I rung the doc's today and booked my first appointment with the midwife which is exciting, it's next Thur at 10am so DS will be coming with me :) I quite like the fact he's too young to understand as I can talk to him about it and he hasn't got a clue! If he was older we'd have to keep it secret and I'm rubbish at that. Told my mum, Sid and stepdad on Saturday!! DH's fault though as he arranged to meet his mum to tell her then I couldn't wait! 

Have you told anyone yet? x


----------



## Bec27

JenJen80 said:


> My symptoms come and go. Feeling pretty Ok tonight but very tired.
> I need to get on and book a doctors appointment really.

I'm so glad someone else has said this- mine seem to come and go too- well not completely- always seem to have something but it's reassuring others have the same. I know it's normal, just so hard not to worry x


----------



## Bec27

mrsc81 said:


> Can i join :flower:
> I only found out im pregant yesterday, after 10.5mths of trying, and im really anxious something is going to go wrong! Had implantation spotting yesterday and today.

Hi hun, of course, have you already had a positive pregnancy test then or are you going on the implantation bleeding? Congrats :)


----------



## Bec27

Oh yes I forgot about the light headed dizziness, having plenty of that still!


----------



## JenJen80

Bec27 said:


> Oh yes I forgot about the light headed dizziness, having plenty of that still!


yes i get that in the mornings, also finding that I need to eat every 2hrs at the moment.


----------



## mrsc81

Yes 3 positive tests yesterday, ic, a frer and cbd 1-2 weeks :flower:


----------



## New Mrs W

Yeah my symptoms seem to come and go. Boobs not always achey but did feel quite nauseous today. I feel unnerved by it all too!! 

Haven't told anyone yet, but plan to tell my family on Sunday. It's a bit tricky really as DH family live in Surrey and he ideally wants to tell them face to face but were not due to see them til mid August which means my family will know first unless I wait to tell them. But it's the summer holidays v soon which means I'll be seeing my mum every day and I just know she'll be able to tell. I couldn't lie to her!! X


----------



## mrsc81

im due af tomorrow and just keep dreading it might come! i dont feel pregnant and im finding it hard to believe i am lol


----------



## JenJen80

Why is it every little twinge I get I start to worry :( Surely it's not just me?


----------



## mrsc81

No its not just you :hugs:, i actually think im going insane :wacko: im still testing everyday to make sure its real!


----------



## JenJen80

mrsc81 said:


> No its not just you :hugs:, i actually think im going insane :wacko: im still testing everyday to make sure its real!

Lol i've not done that yet!!!


----------



## mrsc81

Lol i seriously feel like im a crazy woman


----------



## JenJen80

Have finally booked my doctors appointment for next week it's all beginning to feel so real now.
I'm still yet to tell anyone not sure how much longer I can keep it quiet.


----------



## New Mrs W

I've just booked my appointment too, next Thursday morning. Gonna tell my family this weekend! Xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi can I join too? I go my first positive test yesterday morning and even darker this morning :D Estimated due date is 22 March :happydance:

Been soo tired lately and cannot stop yawning - not so good at work lol! And extreme heartburn to the point where i'm constantly eating rennies :growlmad: At least i'll have fresh breath :haha:!

Rang my doctors this morning for a confirmation appointment and was told that they would get the midwife to ring me back as they don't book people in anymore :shrug: So just waiting for her to call me :coffee:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Bec27

New Mrs W- we have our appointments the same day- mine is at 10am- really looking forward to it as it'll all start sinking in.

Welcome Laura :) congrats on your BFP :) what is it you do for work? I'm so glad not to be working this time- I'm a stay at home mummy to my nearly one year old- he keeps me on my toes! Am a primary school teacher and worked till I was 37 weeks with DS and oh my gosh it was hard! 

How is everyone? I am so off my food still and although I'm eating I've lost 3lb already. Having a lot of light headed dizzy spells- not good when walking round tesco trying to do my weekly shop this morning! I'm taking it easy this afternoon and DH is home early tonight so he can help out with dinner and bathing DS. He works in London so is usually back late after DS is down for the night so it's lovely when he does an early :)


----------



## JenJen80

Laura91 said:


> Hi can I join too? I go my first positive test yesterday morning and even darker this morning :D Estimated due date is 22 March :happydance:
> 
> Been soo tired lately and cannot stop yawning - not so good at work lol! And extreme heartburn to the point where i'm constantly eating rennies :growlmad: At least i'll have fresh breath :haha:!
> 
> Rang my doctors this morning for a confirmation appointment and was told that they would get the midwife to ring me back as they don't book people in anymore :shrug: So just waiting for her to call me :coffee:
> 
> How is everyone? xx

Congratulations x 
Hi and welcome you are due the same day as me :). 
I called my doctors and booked an appointment never told them what it was for. I could do with a check up anyway.

A friend once recommended Love Hearts for heartburn they taste sooo much better than Rennie and they are supposed to work.


----------



## mrsc81

I had a doc appt today, got my 1st midwife appt on 2nd august at 6 wks, as ive got a thyroid condition and will be under a consultant ive been told.


----------



## Laura91

Thanks Bec & JenJen :flower:

Bec - I'm an office manager so mainly deskwork so should be fine - fingers crossed! Wow I bet you're so tired running round after a 1 year old!

JenJen - Yay for same edd! I haven't seen anyone else due the same day so far. Didn't think to make just a normal appointment :dohh: Ooh i'll keep an eye out for Love Hearts, thanks :thumbup:

xx


----------



## JenJen80

I am really struggling today feel sooo sick but have so much to do :(
I've just made myself sit down and put my feet up :(


----------



## Laura91

JenJen80 said:


> I am really struggling today feel sooo sick but have so much to do :(
> I've just made myself sit down and put my feet up :(

I feel starving today and absolutely shattered! I didn't think symptoms like this kicked in till a little later - OHs definitely think i'm milking it :haha: xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Bec27 said:


> New Mrs W- we have our appointments the same day- mine is at 10am- really looking forward to it as it'll all start sinking in.
> 
> Welcome Laura :) congrats on your BFP :) what is it you do for work? I'm so glad not to be working this time- I'm a stay at home mummy to my nearly one year old- he keeps me on my toes! Am a primary school teacher and worked till I was 37 weeks with DS and oh my gosh it was hard!
> 
> How is everyone? I am so off my food still and although I'm eating I've lost 3lb already. Having a lot of light headed dizzy spells- not good when walking round tesco trying to do my weekly shop this morning! I'm taking it easy this afternoon and DH is home early tonight so he can help out with dinner and bathing DS. He works in London so is usually back late after DS is down for the night so it's lovely when he does an early :)

Are we twins??!!! I am a primary school teacher too!!! I now only work 3 days a week but finish tomorrow so at least have 6 weeks off to rest! My appointment is 10:30 on Thurs morning xx


----------



## sophieloafy

Hi I am due 24th march :) i need a bump buddy too :happydance:


----------



## JenJen80

sophieloafy said:


> Hi I am due 24th march :) i need a bump buddy too :happydance:

Hi and welcome.

O great the Next Directory has just landed on my doorstep now I have to sit and look at all the lovely clothes that i'm not allowed to buy.
It's bad enough every time I open my wardrobe and think will I ever get into that stuff again!!!!

But it will defo be worth it :)


----------



## Bec27

New Mrs W- how funny! I bet we have more in common too, we both have sons, I wonder what we're carrying- are you finding out or waiting till the big day?

What about everyone else? Who is finding out and who's staying team yellow? We are finding out, we had to pay to go private with DS but our local hospital now do it so we are definitely taking advantage.

Welcome Sophie :)


----------



## mrsc81

JenJen80 said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am due 24th march :) i need a bump buddy too :happydance:
> 
> Hi and welcome.
> 
> O great the Next Directory has just landed on my doorstep now I have to sit and look at all the lovely clothes that i'm not allowed to buy.
> It's bad enough every time I open my wardrobe and think will I ever get into that stuff again!!!!
> 
> But it will defo be worth it :)Click to expand...


I had already been on the next website last week and made a list of what i was going to buy :haha:


----------



## mrsc81

Bec - I will be finding out!

All the newbies to the thread :hi:


----------



## New Mrs W

Welcome all new buddies!! There's quite a few of us due the same time! How exciting!

Bec I will be finding out, we found out last time and I really felt that I knew him so much better once he was born. I also really liked having a blue nursery and boys' clothes for him straight away. A big part of me would live a surprise but I just know I'd never be able to wait!! So what year group do you teach? I am UKS2 trained but spent my happiest times in Year 2 before going on mat leave. I returned to PPA cover as I was PT based mainly in Y6 but in Sept I will be job sharing in Y4 which I'm really looking forward to xx


----------



## Bec27

Well I've always taught KS2, year 5 and then year 4. I went on maternity leave and decided not to go back. So I'm a full time stay at home mummy which I love. I've just started doing some online tutoring which is great as I don't have to leave the house and it fits around my schedule. It's so nice to still get to teach a little. We always knew we wanted two close in age and we're lucky enough that although things are a bit tight we can afford it. I plan to hopefully go back part time when Josh starts school- that's so far away so I'll probably keep doing the tutoring to keep a hand in. Having Josh has made me really want to teach the little ones :)


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :flower:

Digi this morning said 1-2, wasn't really bothered about the numbers; I just wanted to see 'Pregnant' :haha:

We will definitely be finding out, couldn't hold out until march! xx


----------



## JenJen80

How do we all feel today? My tummy has completely bloated and am very tired still. Luckily work is over for me for three days so i can recover a bit. :)


----------



## mrsc81

I keep sneezing, feel like im getting a cold


----------



## New Mrs W

I have felt quite sicky today. We went out fir a meal after work tonight as we have broken up today for the summer and I had to go out for fresh air a couple if times under the guise of ringing DH to see if Frankie was ok. I just needed some fresh air!!
I have had loads of big hugs and squeezes from the Year 6 kids who have left today but couldn't let them too close as my boobs decided that today would be the day that they would really start to hurt! I am waiting for the tiredness to really kick in as I have felt fine so far but I remember being holed up on the couch by 6:30pm most evenings last time round!! Ooh, and I had some mild cramping during the night which I remember from last time round too! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

mrsc81 said:


> I keep sneezing, feel like im getting a cold


I've almost lost my voice tonight. OH thinks it's funny!!!!

Does anyone know If I can take Ventolin (for asthma) whilst pregnant? I also have a brown inhaler but not touched it since I found out I was expecting.

MrsW enjoy your time off. Wish I had time off like you.


----------



## New Mrs W

Becs have you got some sort of magic formula for a quicker pregnancy? Your ticker says you are a few days ahead of me but also that you have about 25 days less than me to go?!! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Oh yeah!! Could it be cycle length or probably more likely is that one of our tickers is less reliable...really not sure!! x


----------



## New Mrs W

Well I hope yours is right so there are less pregnant days to go!! X


----------



## Bec27

Soooooooooooooo bloated- I look about 20 weeks pregnant tonight!! I took my little boy to the zoo today- before it's full of kids on their summer holidays. It was lovely but had to leave after an hour and a half cos I was just having too many light headed episodes and was feeling faint. Had to drive home and forgot to take a snack so thought it'd be better to just head back. They're worrying me a bit to be honest- I know it's normal but yesterday I was propping myself up on the tesco trolley, today Josh's buggy and I just feel a bit vulnerable :o/

Oh well, have had a few episodes of nausea throughout the day too but nothing horrendous- certainly nothing like what I had with DS but I know it's still early days. Really hoping it's not as bad this time. Mrs W and any other 2nd time mums, what symptoms did you have last time?


----------



## New Mrs W

Last time I had extreme tiredness. Couldn't stay awake past 7pm. Had nausea but not much actual sickness. I spotted for about 3 weeks from 5 weeks pg. I also had the most tender breasts IMAGINABLE!!! Felt like my nipples has been rubbed with sandpaper!! I couldn't even wrap a towel around myself because that was too much pressure on them. I had pretty bad tummy cramps too, even woke me up at night a few times. So far, although it's still such early days, I've not really experienced anything much. Had spotting before my BFP, had some cramping and my boobs are starting to hurt quite a lot. Had some waves of nausea but nothing much. Am a little worried actually! How about your symptoms last time? Xx


----------



## Bec27

Last time I had major overproduction of saliva, awful nausea and vomiting from 6 weeks-18weeks, a lot of cramping, very fatigued, lots of food aversions and a few cravings but not till a bit later. I lived off satsumas and fromage frais most of first tri cos of the sickness. That's all I remember really.

This time I've had quite a few different symptoms, weeing more, v vivid dreams, so tired, lightheaded, odd bout of nausea, backache, headaches seem to have gone now. Have had a nap most afternoons this week while DS was down which has been very needed. Really off my food and having to force myself to eat (v unlike me!) not much cramps, boobs fine- few stabbing pains but nothing too bad.


----------



## Globj

March 25th is around my due date too!!would love to keep chatting with you nice having someone along the same time as you congrats wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Globj said:


> March 25th is around my due date too!!would love to keep chatting with you nice having someone along the same time as you congrats wishing you all the best!!!


Congratulations and welcome.

My new one is waking up at 5am and busting for the toilet. Had some very weird dreams last night too.
Quiet day for me today so am going to take it easy.


----------



## New Mrs W

Congrats to you, too, globj (interesting username BTW!!!) x

Took a CBD this morning as I was a little concerned about lack of symptoms and it came back pg 2-3 weeks, so I suppose that means my HCG is doing its thing!! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

New Mrs W said:


> Congrats to you, too, globj (interesting username BTW!!!) x
> 
> Took a CBD this morning as I was a little concerned about lack of symptoms and it came back pg 2-3 weeks, so I suppose that means my HCG is doing its thing!! Xx

I did that a couple days ago. Will be glad to get into the Doctors next week to get things checked over. I feel in constantly in the loo checking to see if things are ok.


----------



## Laura91

MrsW/Bec - That's so strange about the ticker thing? Are they both from different sites? Surely they shouldn't be that far out?

Bec - I know exactly how you feel about the bloated thing today :| I seriously look about 4/5 months gone today :dohh: I wasn't a skinny minny before so now that i'm bloated it's ridiculous :(

Last couple of days i've been extremely tired to the point where I really don't wanna get up in the mornings and I can't stop yawning anywhere from 4pm :sleep: Last night I had a weird feeling in my lower tummy - sort of like something was digging in me/poking me (really hard to explain!) Hoping this is a good thing :shrug:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Think this might be bad news for me :-( am having some brown spotting which feels quite heavy. I did have this last time round too, so I know it could be ok but got a bad feeling about it all :-(


----------



## JenJen80

New Mrs W said:


> Think this might be bad news for me :-( am having some brown spotting which feels quite heavy. I did have this last time round too, so I know it could be ok but got a bad feeling about it all :-(

Oh no fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bec27

New Mrs W said:


> Think this might be bad news for me :-( am having some brown spotting which feels quite heavy. I did have this last time round too, so I know it could be ok but got a bad feeling about it all :-(

Oh no...:hugs: really hoping everything is fine and that it is just spotting like last time. I've got everything crossed for you and bubba, if you need anyone to talk to I'm here :hugs:


----------



## New Mrs W

Thanks! It's not as heavy as I first thought but I feel pretty ok actually. I rang the EPAU who said whilst it's common (and as it's brown it's not as concerning) all bleeding needs to be investigated. I have to contact my GP who will arrange a scan for me but they won't scan me until I'm 7 weeks so just have to wait it out anyway. I'm on holiday on the North Yorkshire Coast so can't go to GP just now anyhow. 

I'm not having any pains with it, it is definitely a very dark brown in coloue and I have worn a pad all day and there are only a few drops there. There is more when I wipe but, pretty much to the day, this is EXACTLY what happened on my last pregnancy. I am feeling more positive now than I was this morning, but que sera, sera and all that. Shall keep you updated x x


----------



## Bec27

Awh, that's good Ruth, hopefully it'll stay brown and you won't get any pains and then everything will be fine and I'm sure the scan will be reassuring. Just relax and enjoy your holiday now :)


----------



## babymabey

New Mrs W said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Well this morning I got my BFP. I had a very faint line yesterday which I didn't trust but this morning it was definitely there and darker. Sooooo, nearly twp and a half years since I was last in this part of the forum, I'm back!!!
> 
> I have worked out that I'm roughly 3 weeks 5 days pg and that I am due about 25th March. We have many family birthdays in March so I'm hoping my LO will have his/her own birthday and not have to share! Although I wouldn't want to go too far over due and have an April Fool baby! Tee hee!!!
> 
> Anyone else the same? Fancy a buddy? xx

I am also due March 25, and have many in March. Mine is March 23, I think this little bean will be an amazing birthday gift :)


----------



## JenJen80

Mrs W how are things today?
Well I managed to get to 7am this morning before rushing the the toilet for a wee!!!
I'm off out for the day today with one of my closest friends just wondering if I can still keep a secret lol.


----------



## New Mrs W

Morning. Not really sure what's going on. Yesterday late afternoon I went to the loo and strained a kittle (sorry, way TMI!!!) and there was some quite thick red that came out. Told myself that was probably the beginning of the end although I did have a splash of bright red last time too. Anyway, there has been no more red since then, just the brown when I wipe. Very little over night. But, when AF arrives she is always proceeded by a day or two of spotting for me so I'm just going to wait and see. Had been planning to tell my parents today but I'm going to hold off until I know something more. 

Babymaybe welcome! May you have a happy, healthy pregnancy x x


----------



## Bec27

Morning Ruth, sorry to hear you got some red and that you're going to put off telling your family. Is there anywhere you can go or anyone you can see locally- hospital or walk in centre? I know you're on holiday though. How are you feeling? Have you had any cramps along with the spotting? Hope you're ok :hugs: when do you go home? x

Welcome babymaybe and hope all you other ladies are ok x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Morning Bec. There is a hospital in Scarborough which is near to where we are but I don't think they'd be able to do anything. I went to A&E when I bled with Frankie and they just did a pg test and told me to take it easy for a day or two, at this stage pretty much nothin would show up if they scanned me. Still got brown spottin today but it is very scant. Last time it went on for about three weeks and all was well. Feel a bit gutted not to be sharing my news today but hopefully will be able to do so in a couple of weeks if everything is ok!

Anyway, how are you feeling? Anymore light headedness? Nausea? Xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Well seems that I have killed the thread!! I'll try to revive it by saying I've had very little spotting at all today, so FX all is well.

How's the rest of my buddies doing? What symptoms are we all experiencing? Xx


----------



## babymabey

New Mrs W said:


> Well seems that I have killed the thread!! I'll try to revive it by saying I've had very little spotting at all today, so FX all is well.
> 
> How's the rest of my buddies doing? What symptoms are we all experiencing? Xx

I am exhausted. I could barely make it through the grocery store, then my poor husband had to carry everything in and put it away because I was too tired. I have also been experiencing headaches, backaches, queasiness.


----------



## JenJen80

I'm here :) glad your spotting has eased. 
I've had a good day out enjoying the sunshine but am exhausted now. All symptoms still seem to have vanished.


----------



## Bec27

Hi everyone, I'm soooooo tired but all other symptoms seem to have gone for the moment- oh apart from the mood swings! Don't seem to be getting lightheaded much at all now and had a few bouts of nausea yesterday but it could have been car sickness as we went to the coast for the day. The tiredness is so hard to push through, my DH has been amazing over the weekend with DS and helping out with housework.

So glad you've had less spotting Ruth and you can hopefully get some reassurance on Thursday at your appointment with the midwife.

I am really wondering whether I'm going to get MS this time- came on at 6 weeks with DS but apart from a couple of days of nausea a week ago I've hardly had anything yet. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Laura91

Mrs W - Hope everything's ok with you and that you haven't had any/much more :hugs: 

Babymabey - I'm glad it's not just me that is so exhausted! I swear OH thinks i'm putting it on a bit just so I don't have to do as much :haha: 

Bec - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you about the MS lol 

As for me, so tired all the time, backache (but more around the back of my hips iykwim?), decrease in appetite; i'd rather pick at things, no nausea as of yet :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend x


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Laura, I'm the same as you really- no appetite and really tired. Nice to know others at the same stage who feel the same. I hate having so long to wait before knowing everything is ok...midwife appointment on Thursday so at least that will make it all feel real! DH is being so good this time- was useless when I was pg with DS- well he had his moments but on the whole he is being so much better this time :)

How about you ladies, how are your OH's being? 

How are you Ruth? Any more spotting today? Really hope it has eased off or at least stayed brown. Remember it can be a normal part of pregnancy, you just need to get some reassurance. Hope it's not too long before that happens. When do you come back from holiday?

Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## Laura91

My OH's being quite good, although he still doesn't really believe it :haha:

I just wish he would stop listening to his parents :growlmad: I hate to say it but I don't really think MIL is too happy about it. Anything she says is sort of on the negative side :roll: 

She keeps telling him not to buy a single thing until after 12 weeks cause "you never know" :growlmad:

There is a chance that it _could_ be twins (lots of twins in OHs family and one set in mine) and all she had to say was "well I hope it's not cause it's really hard. I hope you only have one" - I felt like saying "we are up to the job you know, we wouldn't be here if we weren't!" :dohh: Oh also she asked if it was an "accident" :growlmad: Who asks that?! I can tell me and her will fall out before this baby is born, she's not a very nice woman (and she drinks a lot - but that's another story :roll:)

I just can't wait to get to 12 weeks and to have the scan to show OH so that it makes it feel real for him iykwim? Like, i've missed the period, i've done the tests, i'm tired etc. For him, nothing is changing yet apart from my mood swings :haha: xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Laura, sounds like your MIL is being a bit of a nightmare TBH. I bet she soon changes her tune once LO is here!!

I'm pretty tired too, fell asleep at about 8:30 last night but had a very fitful night so not feeling any better for it. Just glad to be on holiday at the moment and not to have to work for another 6 weeks!!! Poor DH, felt sorry for him last night sat all alone watching TV with me snoring on the couch. I said sorry for being bad company but he just smiled and said he remembers how tired I was last time so he's prepared for it!!

Spotting has all but gone, just a very small amount today and more of an orangey colour(?!) but really it's just tinged CM now. Still going to ask my GP to refer me for am early scan though, just to be sure. 

Bec we're back from hols on Fri. We were going to come home on Weds but decided to stay a little longer so I've pushedy appointment back until Mon. Although my appointment is only with GP, I won't see a MW until about 11 weeks and that will be for my booking in appointment. Good luck with your MW on Thursday, is it for booking in or just a check? Xx


----------



## Bec27

Sorry to hear that Laura- it's hard enough when anyone is negative- let alone MIL :( sounds like you've been a bit unlucky there. Hope she does improve, if not, I find the best way to respond is just to be really positive back, she's just trying to bring you down so show her it isn't working :)

Glad spotting has pretty much gone Ruth, you must be relieved and hopefully your appointment with dr will be good. Yes my appointment with the midwife is my booking in appointment so just lots of paperwork etc but will definitely make it all feel real :)

11 weeks seems quite late for booking in, I guess different areas have different policies. My surgery do them between 6-8 weeks. When do all you other ladies have yours?


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all
I am exhausted today have spent the whole day out with the two girls I look after and haven't sat down for more than 5 mins.
I have a slight ache in my pelvis tonight but hoping it's just trapped wind as I am pretty bloated too.


----------



## Laura91

I think my surgery does them around 8 weeks, although i'm not too sure as i'm still waiting for the bloody midwife to call me back. I called them last Wednesday :growlmad:

I keep getting a ache/pain sort of near my lady parts :wacko: It only happens when I bend over sometimes and it's a sort of stitch crossed with a feeling like when a belt digs into your belly :shrug: Is this normal/ok? 

xx


----------



## Bec27

It sounds a bit like round ligament pain but I'm not sure when that is supposed to start. 8 weeks is reasonable but for the midwife not to have rung you back in nearly a week- I'd be trying again if I were you.

I have been cramping today which is normal I know but I've hardly had any so far this pregnancy so it's worrying me a little. Nothing else out of the ordinary but symptoms seem to be wearing off a bit. Hope all is well- I'm such a worrier!


----------



## JenJen80

I feel fine too just weeing loads today and so very tired at night. 
Have got my docs appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that. :)


----------



## New Mrs W

I've really not had much in the way of symptoms at all, other than the spotting and tender breasts. I've not been too tired if I'm honest and haven't felt overly nauseaus. I had really bad cramps last time around but I've just had a few mild AF type pains. Really hope everything is ok! I'm a worrier too! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks ladies, you've really reassured me. I can't remember how I was at this point with DS so it's easy to worry. I am tired but not at all as tired as I have been but that's probably my body getting used to the HCG- hopefully :) silly me! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Jen. I'm looking forward to 2nd tri when all this gets a bit easier.


----------



## JenJen80

Thanks Bec. TBH today I wouldn't have known I was pregnant I have eaten a great diet, had a spring in my step, no aches, no tiredness. I have a feeling it's going to hit me hard at some point.


----------



## New Mrs W

So, just a thought and if you don't like it then just say, but seen as though we've all pretty much buddied up and are already giving ECG other loads of much needed support, how about we get to know each other a little better? Just tell each other a little about ourselves so we know each other a little better. I know this is a public forum that anyone can see so if anyone feels uncomfortable doing so then that is totally understandable. 

I shall begin. My name us Ruth, I am 31 and a PT primary school teacher. Before I had my first LO I was being prepped by the head teacher to take on the roll if Deputy Head but as soon as he was born I just knew my priorities had changed. I now work three days a week and have managed to keep my place on the Senior Leadership Team but my Frankie is my number one priority. I am married to Lloyd who I met 10 years ago in a bar in Ibiza. He is from Surrey and within 6 months of us meeting he had moved up to Bradford (where I live) and we had a house together. We got married three days before Christmas in 2009 on the snowiest day of the year and on New Year's Eve (9 days later!) we discovered that I was pregnant, which wasn't exactly a shock as we had stopped using protection after my December period but neither of us expected it to be quite so quick! My pregnancy was straight forward, the labour was long (47 hours) and in the end I needed the help of Ventouse to turn my baby as he was back to back. After that it was plain sailing for us. Frankie is angelic although us just beginning to experiment with the Terrible Twos! This pregnancy was also very much wanted and we fell lucky on our second cycle. So far I have had a little spotting (as you know) but apart from sore boobs and a little tiredness that is all. I am not bothered at all what sex our baby is, I can convince myself that either would be fabulous! I wish for a happy, healthy baby and a much shorter labour!!!

Ok, who's next?? Xx


----------



## Bec27

What a great idea Ruth, I don't mind going next! Love the fact you met your DH in a bar in Ibiza btw ;)

Well, I am Beccy and I am 28. I qualified as a primary school teacher in 2005 and after the first few months of incredibly hard work, I decided I wanted to travel before fully settling into my career and 'life'! So I took a year out and travelled to Singapore, then Australia where I lived and worked for 10 months as well as travelling all around. I then travelled New Zealand. When I came home I relocated to Canterbury to be near my sister who was at uni there- after my adventure I wasn't ready to go back to living at home! Towards the end of my year I decided to join match.com to see what talent was lurking back home (lol!) and came back for 4 dates (in one week!!) My hubby was the last of my four dates and I spent every weekend travelling back to date him for 3 months before moving home. After a couple of months and a few holidays together his room at his mum's flooded so he came to live with me at my mum's. 

We then bought a house together several months later, married a year and a half later and got pregnant on our 4th cycle of trying. We have a lovely home, 2 cats- Jessie and Jasper and Josh is our world :) He was born on his due date, which was the day before our first wedding anniversary! This time we were very lucky to conceive his brother or sister on our 1st cycle this time. We always wanted two close together so I had already handed in my resignation before Josh was even born. I love being a stay at home mummy and have recently undertaken online tutoring which is great as I can keep a hand in but I do it around my schedule. (Which I can cut down if this pregnancy gets too much)

It is my little boy's first birthday in two and a half weeks so I have lots of planning to keep me busy. I already made and sent in a card for him to c-beebies which I'm hoping gets shown, will be recording it on his 1st year video tape (DVD) we are making :)

That's me in a nutshell...I can really talk as you can tell...or type anyway!!


----------



## New Mrs W

Wow, all that traveling!! I had always fancied Oz and NZ but never got round to it. Maybe when we're retired DH and I will do it!! Do you get told if your card will be on CBeebies? If so you'll have to tell us when so we can all watch and cheer!! Xx


----------



## babymabey

Definitely a great idea Ruth! :happydance:

My name is Stephanie, I am 26 years old. I do not have a job as I will be a stay at home mom, but I do have a degree in Sociology and Psychology. I am married to Brady, who is a Chemical Engineer. Though we have only been married 5 months, we have been together for 8 and 1/2 years. This will be our first baby and was definitely planned. Because I have severe arthritis and disk degeneration I have to take pain medication :cry:, so we had to make sure that we had no surprise babies. 
With all the symptoms I have been having I can already tell this little one will be a hand full. I have had sore breasts, headaches, backaches, and cramping, and the embarrassing symptoms bloating and gas. I will be happy with either sex, but I would love to have a little girl first. Of course my husband is the opposite and would love a little boy first. My due date is 3 days after my birthday in March. March is a busy month for my family, we have at least 8 b-days that month.
My husband and I have 2 dogs, they are both Toy Fox Terriers, and their names are Lucy and Butters. Butters is named after my favorite South Park character (not sure if those in you in the UK know what that show is, but it is funny:thumbup:)
Besides me, my husband, and you ladies on the forum, no one knows yet about the pregnancy. We want to keep it to ourselves, at least until after our first appointment when we get to hear the heartbeat, and that is on Aug 17th :happydance:

Don't worry Beccy, I like to talk (type) a lot as well :hugs:


----------



## New Mrs W

Yes Stephanie we have South Park here, it's very popular. When we found out we were having a boy first time round, Lloyd wanted to call him Stewie after Stewie Griffin in Family Guy!! We love our American comedy cartoons in our house!! Xx


----------



## Bec27

No unfortunately, they don't tell you, you send it in four weeks before the birthday and they say they can only show about half the cards they receive. So I tried to make it good without putting too much time into it! 

I love the name butters Stephanie, I know of south park but have never watched it. Sorry to hear you suffer with painful medical conditions, I hope they will still be controlled whilst you are pregnant.


----------



## JenJen80

Fab idea Ruth nice to get to know everyone by first name :)

Hi I'm Jennie I'm 31 (almost 32) and I am a full time Nanny to two lovely girls who are 5 and 2. I have been nannying for over 12 years now and will be planning to return (hopefully) after I've had my LO :).

I am married to the most wonderful man ever. We met over 6 year ago online and have been married for nearly two years. N works in the computer industry and has just started a new job which he is loving.
I haven't yet told anyone (apart from OH) that we are expecting but It's not going to be long before I have to tell my boss!!!

This will be our first baby and we are both very excited.


----------



## Laura91

I was thinking as I was catching up on this thread how I like the fact that there's only a handful of us :) It means we can get to know each other more.

I'm Laura (21) and my OH is T (23) and we've been together since Feb 07. We live together but only renting as where we live it's incredibly hard for first time buyers. Luckily our landlord knows that we're in it for the longhaul and has said that the house is his retirement property so he's not planning on selling it or anything. 
I'm an Office Manager (currently there is only me working here so I am fantastic at my job as I only have to manage myself :haha:). T is a joiner which i'm hoping will come in very handy with all the redecorating we'll have to do :)
We decided to come off BCPs in Aug 11 as it was causing me to have really bad mood swings, sometimes be really down about myself etc. Exactly 11 months to the day at 11DPO we got our first ever BFP :happydance: 
I bought a reading a few months ago which said I would conceive a girl in Jul 12 so looks like it sort of happened - with a bit of help from the OPKs obviously :haha:
So far we have told parents, siblings and close family - although T has also told a handful of his friends too (only the ones who are pregnant/recently had babies so I don't mind).

So yeah, that's me :D I also have a journal if you wanna stalk away :thumbup:


----------



## JenJen80

Laura it's the same with us. We can't afford the horrendous deposit needed to buy a house these days. We are also very luck that we rent privately from my old boss and we pay really good price.

Feeling a little nervous about this afternoon as I'm never a fan of going to see the doctor anyway.


----------



## Bec27

It's nice to get to know a bit more about each other and nice as Laura said that it's a small group :)

Jen you'll be fine- the doc won't do anything I don't reckon. I'm fine today, seem to feel a bit crap if I overdo it. Having to eat very often as my lightheadedness has come back with a vengeance. Long day on my own with LO today as DH won't be home till about 10 and I have a short online tutoring session at 8pm- hopefully I can stay awake! Cramps yesterday wore off and I'm not worried any more. Looking forward to booking in appointment tomorrow.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Laura91

I'm not too bad thanks :flower:

Got home from work last night, pulled my phone out of my bag and I had a missed call. Called the number back but it went straight to voicemail - midwife :growlmad:

Why couldn't she ring me through the day or not at a time when 99% of the population are travelling home wrom work?!
Rang the number again this morning but she's still not answering :roll:

Anyway. Last night and today my boobs are like rocks, literally. I even made T feel them (very carefully) and he agreed - they're soooo hard! I leant forward to pick my bra up this morning and my god did it hurt 

Other than boob problems I feel fine :) No morning sickness (*touch wood*). Still bloated and a little bit tired but i'm getting used to it now :thumbup:

Oh also, had 2 very saucy dreams last night :shy: I hope I didn't sleep talk :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## JenJen80

All was fine at the docs she was lovely (new doctors) took my BP and a few other details and has now passed me on to the midwife. :)


----------



## Bec27

Oh dear Laura- sounds painful. I've had a few stabbing pains in mine but nothing else, they were awful with DS and wondering whether they'll be better this time as I've only just weaned him off breastfeeding this week. We shall see. 

Glad you got on alright at the doctors Jen :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Laura how strange about the rude dreams - me too!! Tee hee :blush:

Jennie so glad you went ok at the docs. does it feel more real now?

Your turn with MW tomorrow Becy. Are you excited? Xx


----------



## JenJen80

I don't think it will feel real till I see it on a scan lol.


----------



## Bec27

So excited Ruth, silly really as I know it's all boring paperwork but it's exciting to be talking about it- should feel a bit more real. Agree with you though Jen- it won't seem really real till the scan.

How are you Ruth? Have you had any more spotting or has it stopped now? Hope you're ok and feeling positive still :)


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all. Hell I feel sick today and I've a 12 hour day to get through :(


----------



## Bec27

Afternoon ladies, sorry to hear you're feeling sick today Jen, hope it has got better as the day has gone on.

So I had my booking in appointment earlier and it was really nice to see the nurse as I saw her for some appointments in my last pregnancy. She took my blood pressure, gave me a few bits and talked through a few things. All pretty straightforward. Next step is phone call from community midwife who will come to my home to do booking history, take blood etc. nurse thinks it's the same midwife I had before which I'm so pleased about as she is absolutely lovely and was great when I had DS. 

Anyway, I am feeling much the same today, tired, no appetite and lightheaded spells. Banana seems to make me gag which is what I feed my son every morning for breakfast with some cereal or weetabix. 

Any new symptoms anyone? How is everyone today?


----------



## New Mrs W

Hey girls. Glad your appointment went well Bec, I wonder when I will have mine. So glad you'll be having a MW you like, if I get the same one i had last time I will be asking for a different one. She was useless, I never felt as though I was in safe hands at all. I often had questions for her at my check ups and her answer was invariably, "Oooh, I've no idea love." Nor very reassuring for a first time mummy!!

So sorry you're feeling sick Jennie. But it's a good sign that your pregnancy is developing!

AFM I'm feeling pretty sick today. I've had some corking head aches and a tiny bit more brown spotting again yesterday. Got my GP appointment on Monday to inform them of my pregnancy and hopefully he'll refer me for an early scan. If he doesn't I may well book a private one!

Has anyone thought about having the nuchal fold scan and the blood tests done for abnormalities? We had neither last time but am considering it this time. Just wondering what everyone else is doing? Xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh, and just done another CBD (thinking maybe I'm addicted!!!). Did one last Friday and it came up 2-3 weeks. Was thinking if the spotting had been anything serious then either the test today would say either 2-3 still or would have gone down to 1-2. Also, it is 7:20pm so not FMU and I've just got in from sorting our garden out after our holiday and had a pint of water and literally within about 30 seconds it came up 3+!!! So I'm guessing things are probably ok? Do you agree? Xx

Ramble over!!


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all. Luckily for me Ruth I have no tests left to do otherwise i would be testing again.
Glad your appointment went well Bec that's pretty much what happened at mine.

I managed to survive yesterday at work and luckily today is my day off so I can enjoy the weekend. I'm still waking at 5am busting for the toilet and now my boobs at like rocks lol, my MS comes and goes but never lasts more than a few mins at a time.
Can't believe it's 6 weeks today.


----------



## Laura91

Ruth - I think that's a great sign :thumbup:! Luckily like Jen, I don't have any more tests left otherwise i'd still be testing every day :haha:!

Bec - Glad your appointment went well and that you may be getting the same midwife as last time :)

Jen - Happy 6 weeks :bunny:! 

AFM - Nothing new, boobs still hurt, still bloated but no morning sickness as of yet (*touch wood!*). Midwife rang me again yesterday, managed to actually catch it and answer this time :haha: Got my appointment for Tuesday as she is away for my 7th & 8th week and is booked up for my 9th :roll: Just gotta make up an excuse to get the time off work now as it is at 2:20pm.. Might just tell them on Tuesday morning that i've had to make an emergency dentist appointment or something.. 

When do you plan on telling work? If you have to that is x


----------



## JenJen80

Laura - Happy 6 weeks too looks like we are due the same day.
Glad you got hold of the midwife too.

I will tell my boss in the next two weeks it's bit tricky in my situation as she will need to find a replacement for me whilst i''m off. If i'm lucky I will be able to go back and take baby with me if not I will be looking for a new job!!!


----------



## Laura91

What kind of job do you do? I'm in the same situation.. There's only my boss, his brother (who is a partner) and me at the minute as business is quiet.

He fetched up a few months ago about maybe letting me work from home in the a.m and work in the office in the p.m or do certain days at home and certain days in the office which would be perfect for when I return to work after the baby is born - if he would still do it..

I am really debating telling him today and giving him time to sort out what he wants to do.. it's not as if he can sack me right? :rofl:


----------



## JenJen80

I work as Nanny looking after two girls :)


----------



## Laura91

Wow I bet that's tiresome!

I have a question ladies.. when I spoke to my midwife, she said the appointment would be about an hour long. What will she be doing for an hour? :wacko: x


----------



## New Mrs W

She will weigh you, take blood samples, test your urine, ask you loads of questions about your medical history, book you any appointments you might need to have at hospital in the future (anti-d, GTT etc). Even so, an hour seems a long time! Hope it goes well x x


----------



## Bec27

She'll go through your medical history as well as family history on both sides, she'll take blood samples, do your blood pressure, fill in paperwork, take a urine sample, asks about birth plan, breastfeeding etc...that's all I can remember- there's probably more I've forgotten. 

Ruth I think that is definitely a good sign :)

Jen I hope you're coping ok, I feel your pain, was feeling nauseas this morning and do shattered I had a nap at 1.30 when DS went down. Got an hour in, wish I'd had more. I'm grateful though as I obviously couldn't nap easily when pg with DS as was working. Sometimes I'd go home and nap before dinner lol. Was up in the night a couple of times and took me ages to get back to sleep because I felt so sick :(

Off to my mum's soon so at least I can get a bit of help there and i'm having dinner there too :) DH will have to sort himself out later. Felt a bit bad actually cos he got in from work at 7.45 last night and then made us both dinner while I was lying on the sofa! Honestly if it wasn't for him I wouldn't even be eating some nights as I'm just too tired to bother- doesn't help I have no appetite either. Anyway, I'm rambling...hurry up 1st tri, I don't like you, bring it on 2nd tri (so long to wait...at least I have you ladies :) )


----------



## babymabey

Hello ladies. It has been a few days since I popped in to say hello :wave:

Things have been going great with me so far. I still have some cramping but my doc assured me that everything should be good because there hasn't been any bleeding with the cramps. I still have headaches and backaches, but my breasts have stopped hurting :happydance: mine too feel like rocks. I also have to pee constantly and get a little nauseous around certain smells :( and I can't forget feeling exhausted after doing most things.

I am so nervous, we haven't told anyone yet (just you ladies here), we want to wait until at least our 8 week appointment which is in exactly 3 weeks :happydance: We have a family get together that we have to attend tomorrow and I am not sure how it is going to go. I am very bloated, I have to pee all the time and my boobs have went up at least a cup size. I am terrified that someone will notice and make a comment about it, and because I am a horrible liar I'm afraid I will give something away.

Any-who, it is good to hear that things are going well for you all as well :hugs: I have my fingers crossed that all our little beans sprout to beautiful babies without complication :)


----------



## Laura91

Thank you! Ugh not looking forward to the bloods :( Quite a needle phobia :wacko: Will have to ask T if there's any medical things in his family I need to know about :thumbup: x


----------



## New Mrs W

Good morning everyone! Hope you're all well and enjoyed the Olympics opening ceremonies? I managed to stay awake to see it all!!

Soooo . . . Frankie has chicken pox! I rang the EPAU as I have no MW yet but they said as long as I've already had it, baby is at no risk. So I've got a weekend of stopping my boy scratching himself to look forward to!! What's everyone else got planned? X


----------



## JenJen80

Good Morning. 

Oh no to the Chicken Pox I would recommend Piriton, Calamine Cream and a porridge oat bath (put the oats in tights and run under the tap).

I didn't manage to stay awake last night but sky+ and have just watched it this morning.
Not much planned today OH plays cricket on saturdays so I get left home alone.
Tomorrow we are off to see the Red Arrows at the beach.


----------



## New Mrs W

Thanks Jennie! Have never heard of the porridge bath but will defo be doing that. We daubed him in calamine last night and gave him a dose of Piriton but as he's not yet 2 we are limited to how much we can give him, just 2.5ml twice a day! I haven't noticed him scratching but the area around the spots is bright red so I guess they are really itching him! He keeps saying, "Got spots!" poor man :-(

Enjoy the red arrows! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

Just had my letter through for my midwife appointment (I was expecting a call to arrange an appointment). I can't blooming well make it due to work!!!!

O well guess I will have to give them a call on Monday to re arrange it.


----------



## Bec27

Oh your poor little man Ruth, hope they clear up soon and don't get too bad. Yes I watched the first couple of hours of the Olympics ceremony last night but fell asleep for the last bit.

Today we've been to two first birthday parties- one this morning and one this afternoon. I am knackered! Spent most of the time chasing after Josh as he can walk and of course no one knew I was pregnant so couldn't say anything. I'm home having a lie down now :)

Jennie you are entitled to time off for all your antenatal appointments- did you not want work to know just yet? We were lucky before as midwife came on a Sunday so we were both home and didn't have to worry about work. I told my boss when I was 10 weeks so she made sure I was covered for my scan and all other appointments etc.

Hope you're all having a lovely Saturday anyway :)


----------



## JenJen80

I'm having a very lazy Saturday and feel guilty for it :(.

Bec it's not possible for me to get time off at such short notice ( i normally have to give 12 weeks lol). Both my employers are Doctors so they can't get the time off either and plus i'm yet to tell them.
I will just re arrange appointment for when I'm not working.


----------



## Bec27

Oh yeah I forgot you're a nanny, suppose it's a bit different to a 'normal' job. Hopefully once you tell them they'll be understanding about your future appointments as you obviously won't be able to give 12 weeks notice.


----------



## babymabey

I am feeling kind of crappy today:cry:. I am cramping a little again, so I am now anxious when I have to use the bathroom because I am terrified I am going to see blood:cry:. It is amazing how attached to this pregnancy I already am. I know cramps are normal, but that doesn't help me completely rationalize my fear of losing my little bean[-o&lt;. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw Stephanie, I was exactly the same first time round. I had pretty bad cramps and had spotting last time too so was super worried. TBH I think I would probably be the same this time too but I just have such little time to actually think about it as I kept too busy by my little boy.

Frankie has come out with even more spots but seems to be just fine. He has eaten really well today and his appetite is normally the first thing to go when he's feeing unwell so I guess he must be ok.

Bec, Joshua must be a pretty early walker! Frankie only started crawling at 11 months, wasn't walking til 14 months!!

Jennie I hope you're enjoying your lazy Sarurday and manage to rearrange your appt xx


----------



## JenJen80

babymabey said:


> I am feeling kind of crappy today:cry:. I am cramping a little again, so I am now anxious when I have to use the bathroom because I am terrified I am going to see blood:cry:. It is amazing how attached to this pregnancy I already am. I know cramps are normal, but that doesn't help me completely rationalize my fear of losing my little bean[-o&lt;. Anyone else feeling like this?

I was feeling like this but it seems to have passed at the moment.
I seem to have gone off eating anything remotely healthy I really love my fruit but at the moment i've got a job to put it near my mouth. As a result it's making me quite constipated :(


----------



## Bec27

Yes Ruth he was crawling at 8 months, walking at 10 and a half. He's always been very motivated to get up and go and loves to explore- he's so curious about everything. He really keeps me on my toes- especially today- so exhausted now! Glad Frankie seems ok with his chicken pox, hopefully it'll stay that way.

Stephanie I felt a lot like that last time and still worry now, I think it's perfectly natural to worry about losing something that means so much to you. We are totally not in control which makes it harder. What you have to remember is that it is more likely that everything will go well and that you will have a healthy baby born at the end of your pregnancy. It gets so much easier after that first scan and after the 12 weeks of first tri.


----------



## Bec27

Also, I was on here when pg with DS with 8 or so other women- we all had healthy babies at the end- no complications for any of us :)


----------



## Bec27

OMG I'm having a complete emotional melt down today :( everything seems to be going wrong and I lose it when it does, I feel so low like I just wanna hide in a hole for the day and not see anyone. I'm behind with housework and washing which is now overwhelming me and I just feel crap :( sorry ladies I just didn't know where else to turn, I've had mood swings before but this is ridiculous. I was up in the night with DS and felt so sick again I couldn't get back to sleep so I ended up going downstairs and having a clementine to help settle my tummy, was up for a couple of hours and now I'm so tired which isn't helping. My DH has taken DS to the zoo to get out my way I think, I've got mum and stepdad coming over to help with gardening before DS's birthday party and I honestly just want to be on my own now but it needs doing :( 

Sorry, I hope I haven't bought anyone else down, just really needed to let it out x


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw mate, I was very similar yesterday. The house a mess and I just seemed to be getting no where fast. I was Soooo grumpy and I knew I was being unreasonable but couldn't help it :-( I recommend that you have a good nap, your mum knows you're pg so will understand and you'll feel so much better afterwards. Big hugs to you x x x xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thank you hun, my mum gave me a hug and I made us all tea which helped a bit then I've just got some jobs done and I'm going out for lunch with them soon, they've just gone home to get cleaned up. So feeling a bit better, especially now the garden is looking so much better. Think I need a nap later or an early night, need a decent sleep. Thanks again Ruth x


----------



## babymabey

I had a little bit of a break down this morning as well. I woke up to go to the bathroom and noticed some blood:-(. I tried to breath and rationalize that it is normal but that didn't help, I decided to wake my husband up to talk to him and all I could do was cry :cry:. After 30 minutes of research I know that it is very common for this to happen, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to rush to the emergency room to make sure everything is okay. 8-[

I too have been putting off most housework, I have just been too tired and crampy to want to deal with it. I have a weeks worth of laundry to put away, and go grocery shopping, but right now all I want to do is go back to bed and pray everything is okay with my little bean. 

I hope everyone's day gets better and that everything turns out great :thumbup:


----------



## Bec27

:hugs: Stephanie, yes a bit of spotting can be normal but until you know for sure I think we would all freak out. Hope you're ok, are you going to try to get a doctors appointment tomorrow? The laundry etc can wait and hopefully you have some food to keep you going. I don't think it does any harm to sometimes just get through the day and forget everything else. 

I have just had a 2 hour nap- a broken one but at least I got some sleep. I feel a big better for it but my DH is not being too understanding of my emotional state so that's not really helping. He is sorting DS out though so at least that's something.

What a weekend we're all having- hope Laura and Jennie have had better Sundays than us!


----------



## babymabey

Bec27 said:


> :hugs: Stephanie, yes a bit of spotting can be normal but until you know for sure I think we would all freak out. Hope you're ok, are you going to try to get a doctors appointment tomorrow? The laundry etc can wait and hopefully you have some food to keep you going. I don't think it does any harm to sometimes just get through the day and forget everything else.

I have put in a call to the on-call doc and hopefully they get back to be soon so I know what to do. I hope they can get me in tomorrow to get a look at things and make sure everything is okay. My husband is here and trying to be supportive but he just keeps telling me "even if it is the worst, there is nothing we can do about it, so just keep calm, and do everything you normally would to keep the little bean healthy, and think positive." I love him, but that is not what I want to hear right now, I want him to understand why I am freaking out and wanting to cry every second. 
It's the cramps that worry me the most, but I have had them since I found out I was pregnant, so over a week, so I am not sure if they are just those continuing cramps, or something worse.
I want to talk to my sister because I remember she had spotting when she was pregnant, but we have decided not to tell anyone about the pregnancy until we know that everything is okay and progressing properly.

I am glad that I have you ladies to talk to, I would be going crazy right now if I didn't.


----------



## Bec27

Yeah that's how I felt earlier Stephanie, it's do good to have each other to confide in and get support from each other. I really hope everything is ok, glad you've got in touch with someone. I know your DH isn't saying quite what you want to hear but just remember he is probably freaking out too but trying to stay strong for you. He loves you hun, and like most of our men they try to be there and be supportive but they don't always get it quite right :hugs: do whatever feels right now- rest, nap, keep busy- whatever helps. Thinking of you x


----------



## JenJen80

Evening all sorry to hear that you are all feeling rough today :(
I've had a much better day today OH took me to the seaside to see the Red Arrows and we had an amazing day out. I'm exhausted now as we walked miles but it was worth it.

Back to work tomorrow the weekend goes way too quickly.


----------



## New Mrs W

Stephanie try not to panic. In my first pregnancy I had really bad cramps from the day after my BFP which were so bad they even woke me up in the night once or twice. I also had spotting for three weeks (week 5-8 ish) even with a day of bright red blood but it was all fine in the end. I had an early scan at 6+5 and we saw out baby's heartbeat. But my DH was exactly the same as yours, he was lovely and took great care of me but he is/was too pragmatic and also said there was pretty much nothing we could do about it which is true but really not what you want to hear from the only other person who knows you are pregnant and who you can talk to. I'm sure you will be fine but you should ring the EPAU and ask if you need to be referred by your GP for a scan due to cramps and bleeding or if you can self refer. My EPAU told me when I rang last weekabout my spotting that all bleeding needs to be investigated but that they won't scan until I'm 7 weeks and that I can't self refer as I did last time, my GP will need to do it. Please let us know how you get on xxx

Becs I'm so glad you are feeling a little better and itotally hear you about DHs not understanding our lack of emotional control!! Lloyd is generally pretty good but after my super grumpy day yesterday he was pretty pee'd off with me last night because I'd been so awful all day! Something for me to try and work on I think as one of the most prevalent memories I have from my last pregnancy are of us two arguing a LOT and me spending a lot of time in tears over the most ridiculous things! Don't fancy another 8 months of that!

AFM my boy's pox have gotten worse :-( he looks awful. Some of them are do red and sore looking that I'm wondering if they are infected. He slept with us last night (and I use the word "slept" very loosely!) he wasn't crying but his sleep wa so fitful and he just wanted to be on top of either me or Lloyd so neither of us slept. At one point he decided to comendere Lloyd's pillow and was pointing at the floor saying, "Daddy there!" he had just short of three hours sleep this afternoon which would have been a great chance for me and Lloyd to catch up on our sleep (which Lloyd did!) but after a brief cat nap I was woken by his cries over the monitor so I went into his room and sat with him laid on my chest like he did when he was tiny while he slept for another 2.5 hours. I was sooooo uncomfortable and desperate for a wee but I knew how much he needed that sleep so I just let my ass go numb and tried to think of something other than the loo; i didn't even have my reading book! He's in his own bed asleep right now so FX he manages to stay there all night as I am in real need of a good sleep tonight!


----------



## Bec27

Oh so sorry for your LO Ruth, poor little darling. Such a mummy sacrifice you made to put comforting him before your own sleep/needs- what a wonderful mummy you are :) really hope he turns a corner soon. The 'daddy there' pointing at the floor made me laugh! Must be so funny when they can talk and communicate like that. Josh can say dada and had a good try at hello today but that is all- he's more bothered about getting around and exploring than talking!


----------



## New Mrs W

It was pretty funny actually, even at 4 o'clock this morning!!! It's so strange when they can communicate. Frankie didn't really start with recognisable words regularly until he was about 18 months old and probably only just over the last three or four weeks has he started to make his own little sentences. On holiday I finished a cuppa and put it on the table and he picked it up and said, "All gone Mummy's tea!" Lloyd and I were gob smacked!!! That was a four word sentence!! Ha ha, gotta love 'em!! X


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: Sorry i've not been on much but I only come on here through the week when i'm at work - don't really get time/chance when i'm at home on a weekend :nope:

Ruth - Hope little Frankie's doing ok :hugs: My friends little girl had them not so long ago and she's just under 2 - it made her so poorly and looked so sorry for herself as there was nothing she could do. Hope you managed to get a better night's sleep last night!

Jen - How strange that you got a letter and not a call? Hope you managed to re-arrange it! I'm glad it's not just me that only wants bad, fatty foods at the minute :blush: Glad you had a nice weekend!

Babymabey - Hope you're feeling better and that you've managed to speak with someone or get in at the doctors to ease your worries a little 

Bec - Sorry you had such a crappy day :hugs: Hope things got better for you as the day went on! T keeps saying "oh, you're in a bad mood again?" Really? Why would you say that to someone, even if they're in a bad mood - especially a pregnant woman! :haha:


AFM - nothing really new to report :shrug: I have been bitten to death over the weekend, mostly on one side of my body though, I tend to sleep on my right side so all my left side has bites down it :haha: Had quite a relaxing weekend for a change, didn't have any plans and therefore wasn't rushing around :thumbup:
The last couple of nights i've noticed that my boobs really hurt when I turn over in the middle of the night.. they feel so heavy and I have to sort of hold them as I turn over.. if that makes sense? They don't really hurt in the day, just a little tender.
Got my midwife appointment tomorrow, i'm strangely excited :haha: My mum's coming with me cause she's picking me up from work. 

Hope everyone else managed to enjoy their Sunday :flower:


----------



## New Mrs W

Well after thinking I was getting away lightly with pg symptoms they appear to have bitten me squarly on the bottom today!! I feel lousy!!! Can't wait for Frankie's nap time so I can get some shut eye too, or maybe just sit with my head next to the toilet bowl!

Went to docs this morning to inform them of my pregnancy. Told him about the spotting and he rang the EPAU who said to see what's going in this time next week. If I've had anymore spotting or am having pains they will scan me but otherwise I am advised to take another pregnancy test this time next week and then just wait to hear from the hospital for my normal dating scan! I suppose I'm glad that they aren't sufficiently concerned to want to see me but I am confused as to why the lady I spoke to said that all bleeding should be investigated and that thy would want to see me at 7 weeks. Hey ho.

Whilst I was there I had the doc look at Frankie and he has bring given some antibiotics as a few of his spots look a little infected. He also told me I can give him the piriton three times a day instead of two so that should help. X


----------



## JenJen80

Hello everyone hope you are all ok today.

I've not had a too bad a day my boss has been on nights over the weekend so surprised me this morning by saying she needs me for a couple of hours tomorrow then I can have the rest of the week off.

Tried to phone Midwife to change appointment, she wasn't available so now have to wait for her to call be back.
Been feeling quite sick this afternoon and absolutely exhausted.

Laura - Good luck for tomorrow.

Ruth - Hope the bites are easing and glad you got some Antibiotics for the Chicken Pox.

Bec - Hope you are ok today.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, feeling a bit better again today thank you. 

Laura- good luck for your appointment with the midwife tomorrow :) and yes why do men say such silly things- especially to pg women?!

Ruth- I hope you are ok after your appointment and that is was the reassurance you wanted rather than worrying you more that you have to wait? Sure it's a good sign they are not too worried but that may not stop you feeling anxious about it all. Glad Frankie got some antibiotics and hope the spots clear up soon. Sorry you're feeling worse but at least all your symptoms are a good sign.

Jen- lucky you getting the rest of the week off :) wish I did! (off looking after DS of course as that is my 'job') although I also have 2 online tutoring sessions this week too. Enjoy :)

Stephanie- still thinking of you hun and hope you are ok x

Not much going on for me, same old really. Going to see one of my pregnant friends tomorrow and it's going to be horrible that I can't tell. Will just get excited about her pregnancy, she finds out boy or girl on Wed. Could do without the tutoring and am thinking of finishing it once I've done all the little boy's sessions. Can always pick it up again in 2nd tri but at the moment it's the last thing I want to be doing. Had a better night last night, still disturbed but no nausea. Managed to make dinner tonight do DH is happy and he came home early and has bathed DS and got him ready for bed :) such a relief when I get some help :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Bec how did you start the online tutoring? Does it pay well? Sounds like a good idea to try and get some extra pennies before another year off work! Glad you managed a better night last night!

Jen what a lovely surprise getting the rest of the week off! Relax and enjoy!

Hope you're all well x


----------



## babymabey

Bec27 said:


> Stephanie- still thinking of you hun and hope you are ok x

Thank you:hugs:, unfortunately I found out this morning that I did have a miscarriage :cry: I think I am still in a bit of shock right now. :shock:

Anyway, I don't want to bring down anyone's day. I hope all is going well for you ladies, and I hope that you all have happy, healthy pregnancies and little babies. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JenJen80

babymabey said:


> Bec27 said:
> 
> 
> Stephanie- still thinking of you hun and hope you are ok x
> 
> Thank you:hugs:, unfortunately I found out this morning that I did have a miscarriage :cry: I think I am still in a bit of shock right now. :shock:
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring down anyone's day. I hope all is going well for you ladies, and I hope that you all have happy, healthy pregnancies and little babies. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

So So sorry to hear this hun :cry:


----------



## Bec27

babymabey said:


> Bec27 said:
> 
> 
> Stephanie- still thinking of you hun and hope you are ok x
> 
> Thank you:hugs:, unfortunately I found out this morning that I did have a miscarriage :cry: I think I am still in a bit of shock right now. :shock:
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring down anyone's day. I hope all is going well for you ladies, and I hope that you all have happy, healthy pregnancies and little babies. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

So so sorry hun. Just take time to rest and come to terms with everything that has happened. You 're not bringing anyone down hun, we started out together and we're all here for you if you need a :hugs: you're welcome here anytime but we understand of course if it's too hard for you. Sending lots of :hugs: and wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw Stephanie that's so sad. Really thinking of you Hun xxxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Firstly, Stephanie i'm so sorry hun and I hope you are ok x

Jen - Hope you managed to get hold of the midwife, I don't understand why they're so hard to get hold of :growlmad: Yay for week off work though!

Well i've just told work that I need to leave at 2pm. I just said that my doctors had rang and asked if I could come in this afternoon, he didn't ask why and I didn't volunteer an answer. This way i'm not lying about where i'm going and he isn't likely to ask what the problem is when I get back :thumbup: I don't know whether to go back to work after my appointment though, who wants to go back to work for an hour? :shrug:

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## JenJen80

Afternoon all.

Hope all went well this afternoon Laura.

No word from the Midwife yet I have a feeling I'm going to have to start chasing her. It's a pain really because you phone up to book an appointment and because it's an hour one the midwife has to book me in!!!!
If I've not heard anything by Friday I will be on the phone again.

Looking forward to me next few days off although I have a 9 year old coming to stay but she's very easy going and we will be doing lots of girly stuff.

Hope everyone is ok today? I'm feeling quite sick had to dash to the bathroom yesterday but thankfully nothing came up. I've suddenly stopped liking Tea had one today and felt quite sick drinking it. Luckily I still like my coffee but limit myself to one a day.


----------



## amh_rn

Hi! This is my first! I have my first ob appointment friday, and a US in two weeks from then. I am nervous and excited. I dont know what to expect.. but so far just really tired n hot (its hot here though). My due date is March 24th or so... 

I am excited for so many others with the same due date time frame!!


----------



## New Mrs W

Jen I'm off tea too, I was last time too!!

Well I'm sat here typing whilst my husband is encouraging our son to watch women's beach volley ball with him! Apparently it will be a "bonding experience" for them!! He's such a perv (Lloyd, not Frankie!!) xx


----------



## Bec27

amh_rn said:


> Hi! This is my first! I have my first ob appointment friday, and a US in two weeks from then. I am nervous and excited. I dont know what to expect.. but so far just really tired n hot (its hot here though). My due date is March 24th or so...
> 
> I am excited for so many others with the same due date time frame!!

Hello :flower: good luck for your appointment Friday.

How funny...I went right off tea last time too! Don't like coffee do just drank water. It's not bothering me yet this time, fingers crossed as I quite enjoy my morning cuppa.

Ruth, I do my tutoring through AQA mytutor. I did my training back in May and am only just getting work now- done 2 sessions so far. I enjoy it but it doesn't really pay well- qualified teachers get £8 for half an hour, £16 for an hour. By the time you've planned and prepared the session it obviously works out less. It is refreshing to have something else other than baby and housework to think about and although I didn't feel like it today I enjoyed the planning and the session. I will finish working with the current boy I'm working with and will then maybe lessen my availability.

I had a good time catching up with my friends today, they definitely didn't suspect a thing. Not feeling too bad, don't feel great in the morning but I snacked on dry crunchy but cornflakes today and they made me feel much better than fruit usually does. Just feeling tired now.


----------



## Bec27

New Mrs W said:


> Jen I'm off tea too, I was last time too!!
> 
> Well I'm sat here typing whilst my husband is encouraging our son to watch women's beach volley ball with him! Apparently it will be a "bonding experience" for them!! He's such a perv (Lloyd, not Frankie!!) xx

:haha: lol- made me laugh Ruth!!! We had the volleyball on here but I made DH turn it over for in the night garden!


----------



## Bec27

I've hit the jackpot here ladies- made a deal with DH that he could have the Olympics on in the lounge if he went and got me some chocolate. So I'm now snuggled up in bed watching eastenders awaiting a nice bar of whole nut :) so happy right now!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Bec27 said:


> I've hit the jackpot here ladies- made a deal with DH that he could have the Olympics on in the lounge if he went and got me some chocolate. So I'm now snuggled up in bed watching eastenders awaiting a nice bar of whole nut :) so happy right now!!!

lol good one. I actually like the Olympics so have watched most of it poor OH has had to suffer gymnastics most nights.
Feeling a real grump tonight over shopping of all things!!! I spend all that money and when I look in the fridge there is nothing to eat. I haven't even spent it on wine!!!! Then I realise I forgot to order many things which will result in a trip to the shops tomorrow.

I think my hormones are all over the place tonight :cry:


----------



## Bec27

Awh, Jennie :hugs: bless you! I would make a list before you go, plan out all the meals for the week and then the snacks etc that you like then hopefully you'll have food for dinners and you won't forget anything. Not always the case- I always seem to forget something! I have to do our shop tomorrow and I always plan it all out so I don't spend as much.


----------



## JenJen80

I menu plan and shop online I think I can start blaming baby brain lol. Plus I didn't expect to be home for the rest of the week so never got any thing in for my lunches.


----------



## JenJen80

Good Morning all.

Feeling a little happier this morning. I am feeling very sick and my boobs are soooo solid and painful now think I'm going to have to go out and buy more bras as my new ones are getting too small :(.

Going to have a quiet day today and just potter around the house as do as much as I can manage and hope the Midwife will call me!!!!!

Hope you are all ok today.


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :flower: Midwife was fine, she was absolutely lovely
Went through all our medical history - i'm glad I took my mum because I would of answered 'no' to a lot of questions that apparently we have in our family 
She said i'm absolutely fine, even managed to do the blood test :) Major thing for me as I have a huge phobia of needles - she was very understanding though and said we could do it another time if I didn't feel up to it but I was brave :smug: 
I go back on 10th September when i'll be 12weeks and my scan date will come through the post 
In the end I was there from 2:30 - 4:10 so didn't end up going back to work anyway as there was no point 
PS - Also spoke about homebirth & waterbirth to which she said wouldn't be a problem ! I'm not entirely sure as to whether we'll do this but I would prefer it :thumbup:

Jen - Hope you enjoy your next few days off :) I asked the midwife about coffee yesterday and she said I could have up to 4 cups a day or about 6 cups of tea as there is less caffine in it :thumbup:

amh - Congratulations! 



New Mrs W said:


> Jen I'm off tea too, I was last time too!!
> Well I'm sat here typing whilst my husband is encouraging our son to watch women's beach volley ball with him! Apparently it will be a "bonding experience" for them!! He's such a perv (Lloyd, not Frankie!!) xx

:rofl: He's teaching him early :haha: 

Bec - I was distraught yesterday, I thought Eastenders wasn't on because of the Olympics and that there would be a couple of hour long episodes only to have my mum tell me it's been on BBC2 :cry: I'll have to watch the omnibus on Sunday :haha:!


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Laura glad it all went well yesterday and well done with the needle phobia, I can't remember the last time I had blood taken :wacko:.

Good news is Midwife called just now and was having a tough job trying to squeeze me in then I suddenly realised I was off the rest of this week so I got an appointment tomorrow morning. I am only nearly 7 weeks and she said it was a little early but was worried that 9,10, 11 weeks would be too late to see me.

Bit excited now although very nervous, i'm still yet to tell my mum which I know I should really.


----------



## New Mrs W

Laura so glad your appointment went well! I looked into homebirth last time too but Lloyd absolutely refused to even entertain the idea. Good job in the end too as I ended up in theatre as Frankie was facing the wrong way! But I know MW really encourage it and I imagine it's a wonderful experience!

Jen hope you're enjoying your time off and that you're doing little or nothing!

AFM Frankie is so much better today after a couple of full nights sleeps. His spots are scanning over and while he still looks awful I know they are on their way now! Xx


----------



## Laura91

Jen - Glad you finally got a midwife appointment :thumbup: x

Ruth - T's not too keen on the homebirth idea but like I said to him, if there was anything wrong we live about 5 minutes from the hospital and I would get taken straight there if needs be :shrug: We're still discussing it though.
Glad Frankie is better :) At least he had it while he is still young and won't remember them x


----------



## Bec27

Morning ladies, wow am I feeling sick today :( very dizzy as well- thought I was gonna pass out earlier. Lying down on the sofa now while Josh is playing, he keeps bringing me books to read to him, bless his little heart! Gotta get up to make lunch soon...it's going to be a real effort! I was supposed to go to tesco this morning but no way was I up to it do will have to go tomorrow. DH went a couple of nights ago to get essentials anyway. 

Jen- so exciting you've got your appointment tomorrow :) hope you're enjoying your time off and glad you're feeling a bit better today :)

Ruth, glad Frankie's chicken pox are starting to improve.

Laura, really pleased your appointment went well. I had the most amazing water birth with DS and really hope to have another one this time. Had it at the hospital though in the midwife led unit, wasn't brave enough to have it at home. Would love to but can't face the idea of having to tidy and clean up afterwards!


----------



## Laura91

Bec - Really? Did you do a birth story on here for it? Apparently the midwife clears all the mess away and tidies up after too so bonus really :haha:

The biggest plus points were..
1) My mum would be able to be there as she is claustrophobic, therefore wouldn't be able to come into the hospital with me at all
2) I could be watching the telly, reading etc to take my mind off contractions etc (if possible :haha:)
3) Would not need to be put on an IV/drip as everything is much more relaxed and at my own pace - better for my needle phobia
4) I would be able to be at home relaxing straight after birth, getting used to surroundings and into a routine

Just have to see what T says about it all though x


----------



## Bec27

Yes I did actually hun but it's full of tmi!! Very in detail as they all seemed to be at the time! Here's the link if you want to read it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/712096-my-baby-boy-here-birth-story.html

I stayed at home as long as I could before going in, didn't have to go on a drip and was home 4/5 hours after I'd given birth. It's good they clear it all up for you, the room I gave birth in looked like there'd been a massacre as I bled heavily and it trailed all over the floor on my way to the bathroom...don't think I'd fancy that on my lounge carpet! Maybe they have all that thought through already.

You have plenty of time to decide what you want to do :)


----------



## JenJen80

Ended up going out to lunch with my mum which was lovely and just so wanted to tell her. I am going to wait till next Friday as my big sister is coming down and I want my dad to be there too.

I shan't be having a home birth but my friend did she got the birthing pool and everything. The baby came so quickly she never had time to get in the pool and had the baby on the sitting room floor!!!


----------



## Laura91

Bec - Sounds like your sons birth went really well :thumbup: The midwife fetches everything you need with them, the only thing you have to provide is a large plastic sheet to cover your flooring from shoes, water, blood etc.. you're right, I don't think anyone would fancy that on their living room carpet to remind them everyday :haha:!

Jen - I bet it's so hard seeing your mum and not telling her! Are you waiting till a certain date to tell parents or is it just that you want them to hear it together?


----------



## JenJen80

No Laura I just wanted to have them all together to tell them. I am slightly worried about my sister as she is getting married next year and don't want to tread on any ones toes as it's her year and don't want to over shadow it :(. She's not getting married until Oct next year so it gives me plenty of time to get into my bridesmaid dress.

My poor mum was dropping hints today as we were walking down the baby isle in Tesco but didn't think that was the right place to tell her.


----------



## Laura91

Jen - I'm sure your sister won't think you're stepping on her toes at all, after all - you are making her an auntie!

I bet you can't wait to tell your parents, I was so nervous at first - no idea why :haha: but they were so excited :happydance: xx

PS - hope the midwife goes/went ok! x


----------



## JenJen80

Laura91 said:


> Jen - I'm sure your sister won't think you're stepping on her toes at all, after all - you are making her an auntie!
> 
> I bet you can't wait to tell your parents, I was so nervous at first - no idea why :haha: but they were so excited :happydance: xx
> 
> PS - hope the midwife goes/went ok! x

Thank you Laura. I think I'm going to tell my parents tonight i've been feeling a little emotional this morning and I think it's about time I told them. Then I will ask my sister how would she feel if we had a +1 at the wedding lol.

A little nervous about my appointment this morning 8-[


----------



## JenJen80

Well that didn't happen!!!

Walked over in the pouring rain only to be told that the Midwife who was meant to be doing my booking in appointment wasn't there and the lady that was wasn't geared up to to do it as she had no notes no nothing.
So now i'm waiting for the call again!!!!!! :(


----------



## Bec27

Morning everyone, 

Jennie that's terrible, you can't arrange an appointment and then not turn up- did the other lady say why she wasn't there? Doesn't fill you with much confidence really does it :-/

I've managed to take Josh to the library this morning- glad I did too as they had some lovely new books. Then did the tesco shop I was meant to do yesterday. I feel a bit better than I did yesterday but enjoying a quick sit down before making lunch. Then a nice restful afternoon with a bit of cleaning if I can find the energy! Anyone else finding everything a massive effort at the moment?

Anyway, hope you're all well :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Jen we are going to tell my parents tonight too! Going for tea and my sis will be there so it makes sense! I'm pretty excited, going to let Frankie tell them I think!! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

Good luck in telling the family :)
Bec my house is a tip I can just about manage to wash up and that's about it:(

Seems now I have gone off coffee as well as tea which I am gutted about because I love my coffee :( but seem to have a craving for orange juice which is helping with my MS.


----------



## Bec27

Morning, hope it went well telling your parents Ruth.

I didn't do any cleaning in the end, just rested and went online and made DH a card for our wedding anniversary on moonpig and ordered his gift so at least that was useful!

It's all I can do to look after DS and myself at the moment. Have a friend coming over this morning though and really need to Hoover and tidy Josh's toys but am not feeling great at all. Will sort Josh out, get myself dressed and then attempt getting it done! It's pathetic really, I carried on working till 37 weeks when pg with Josh and my MS was definitely worse than it is this time (so far!). Oh well, hope you are all ok today and have a nice Friday :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Bec your MS may well have been worse and maybe you did work to 37 weeks but this time is totally different because you have a baby to look after ALL DAY!! Honestly, being at work is like having a break. When you're at home you are on duty 24 hours a day (or at least until daddy gets home!) Give yourself a break, does your house really need tidying all that much? Would it kill your friend I your carpet wasn't vacuumed? You deserve to take it easy hun.

Telling family went great. Have been training Frankie so when I said, "Frankie tell Grandma and Grandad what you're getting," he said, "Baby," and pointed to my tummy! They are all thrilled but my mum said she had an inkling because I've looked tired and my eyes have been different????? I thought she might I've picked up on something but am just glad to have it out in the open now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok x x x


----------



## Laura91

Jen - Sorry your midwife didn't show, she could of at least given you a ring or asked the centre to give you a ring so you didn't have to walk there :nope: I'm glad it's not just me who's started with the emotional side then :haha: I nearly started crying at work yesterday because my boss pissed me off on the phone - nothing bad at all, just normal work stuff :roll: I'm going to be a hormonal mess by the end of this pregnancy :dohh: That's if i'm still awake by that point! Ooh, happy 7 weeks!

Ruth - Hope telling your parents was fun and little Frankie did a good job :thumbup:

Bec - I am constantly tired to the point where I get home from work, sit on the sofa and don't move unless it's to cook a quick tea. Housework has definitely gone down the pan this last week, I need to sort it this weekend. Although a good point is T read something on the internet to see what was happening this week with baby and found something that said he needed to start and do more of the cleaning as I would be too tired and can't be around a lot of cleaning products :thumbup: Good excuse for me even if it's not entirely correct :haha:!

Hope everyone's ok! xx


----------



## JenJen80

Afternoon all.

Ruth glad it went well i've still not told my parents yet.

Bec and Laura house work is the last thing on my mind at the moment.

I've had a lovely morning took the 9 year old who's staying with me out shopping this morning and i coped very well.
I am now exhausted at home lol. I got my self some new tops not sure how much longer they will fit me for. I'm having trouble with my jeans too and I don't wear dresses or skirts not sure if i should buy a bigger size as i reckon maternity jeans will be too big.


----------



## JenJen80

O and by the way midwife called this morning she is doing a home visit on weds afternoon next week.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, well I had a MANIC day in the end! I eventually got myself off the sofa and got Josh sorted then the midwife called and asked if she could visit this afternoon. So I said yes as long as it was finished by 4 as I had to get Josh to my mum's as I had a tutoring session at 5. Came off the phone and went mad getting myself showered and ready, hoovered downstairs and ironed Josh's clothes- another thing I'm behind with!

My friend turned up, had a lovely time catching up with her and her DD, they left at 12.15 so then I sorted us lunch and cooked Josh's dinner to take to my mum's. Then got my maternity notes and finished completing family history. Then I prepared my tutoring session and then the midwife arrived! She was my midwife last time so she loved seeing Josh and catching up. All went well.

Got my scan date through as well but had to change it as we're on holiday so it's on September 7th at 11am- soooooo excited! 

Ruth, what a lovely way to share the news :) glad it went well.

Jen, glad you had a nice time shopping. I got a few maternity things in the next sale- have still got quite a few things from last time but have more summer things than winter.

Laura, I'm definitely emotional too- tear up sooo easily. 

Thanks for all your comments about housework- made me feel a bit better :) I always think I have to be superwoman and do everything to a high standard! Definitely finding it easier to let things go this time but then feel incredibly guilty. Also because none of our friends know yet I feel like I should keep up the pretence do they don't guess! I'm going to clean gradually over this week anyway so it's looking nice for Josh's 1st birthday party next Saturday. Got his number one cake mould today so going to have a practise run over the weekend! Ah, so much to do! What is everyone else doing over the weekend?


----------



## JenJen80

Hellloooo are we all ok?

I've had a busy weekend been to Ikea today to get some new storage furniture and went round a few shops after.
Had to buy 2 pairs of bigger jeans today as my belly seems quite round!!!! My sickness seems to have gone over the weekend which has been lovely and I seem to be feeling much happier with slighty more energy.

Back to work tomorrow so will be exhausted again lol.


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi girls, hope you're all ok and feeling well?

How has everyone's weekend been? Towards the end of the week I was feeling horrific; tired, sick and just not myself. Got up Saturday morning with DH and DS as we have football lessons on a Saturday morning and we all go together. We went for some brunch afterwards but I was feeling pretty rough. We got home and Frankie was obviously tired so we put him down and I had a lie down a bit of a nap too whilst Lloyd was out in the garden as we are prepping the lawn to be reseeded in September. Not long after Frankie woke up, my Mum and Dad rang to see if we would like them to take Frankie for a couple of hours to a local farm. They took him and I figured I could either sit and do nothing, feeling sorry for myself, or I could get off my arse and do some housework. So I got off my arse and cleaned downstairs and made a bolognese for tea. We put Frankie to bed at about 7:30pm and me and Lloyd went straight up to bed as we were both shattered!! I dozed on and off from about 8pm, Lloyd kept waking me up when there was something exciting going on with the Olympics so I saw Jessica, Greg and Mo winning their events but after that I had a great night's sleep. Frankie woke up about 7am but I felt good and we had our breakfast, showered and got dressed before heading off to Mass. We came back, went to Asda to do our big shop and then had some lunch. Frankie went down for his sleep quite late (about 2pm) and me and Lloyd both fell asleep on the couch too!! I woke up at 4pm, Frankie woke up about 10 mins later and we all played before I made a really yummy tea which we all enjoyed! I have definitely felt more energised today and I think, weirdly, it's because I've done more than I have over the last few days. Maybe the key is to do as much as I can while Frankie is up and about, nap when he naps and then try to get an early-ish night each day. 

On the down side, I have been trying to eat really sensibly since my BFP as last time I put on over 4.5 stone (disgusting, I know). I have found that eating helps with my nausea but I've been having my three meals a day and snacking only on fruit. But, I jumped on the scales this morning and I am already gaining weight - about 3 lbs so far I think. It was such hard work loosing the last bit of weight last time that I was determined not to put so much on this time but it seems that I might :-( Maybe this is just what my body does when I'm pregnant. Really shouldn't have got on those scales!!

Got my appointment through for my booking in appt at the hospital (I will be 11 weeks gone) but it is the day I go back to work after the 6 week holidays and as lovely as my boss is, I'm pretty sure she's see that as taking the p**s a bit!! Tried to call to rearrange but no answer. Also got an appt through for my first community MW appt too but it is on a Mon morning and as I only work Mon-Wed I also think this would be taking the mick a bit too so I have rearranged it for the Thursday afternoon of that week. I think I will be about 16 weeks at that point.  xx


----------



## Laura91

Jen - I'm already wearing maternity jeans and some maternity tops as they are so comfy :thumbup: I'm on the larger side to start with (16) so that doesn't help :roll:

Bec - Sounds like you had a real busy day! Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend to make up for it :) Yay for scan date! I can't wait for mine to come through 

Ruth - Wow sounds like you had a busy weekend! There's no wonder you're normally tired :haha: The booking in appointment at the hospital, is this your scan? 

AFM - we had quite a relaxed weekend to be fair. T cleaned the whole of downstairs on Saturday whilst I laid on the sofa :blush: Though, we had had a massive row and I was in no mood to clean :haha:!

Hope everyone managed to enjoy at least one day of their weekend relaxing :haha: xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies :)

Finally have the time and energy to say hello and write an update! All is good here although I do seem to be feeling sicker- nearly threw up yesterday and this morning but managed to contain it- so to speak! I'm still tired and so off my food I dread walking in the kitchen now as I can't bear the smell of food :( preparing and giving Josh his lunch today was so hard. I am still forcing myself to eat and it definitely helps with the sickness. 

We had a family morning at the seaside on Sunday which was lovely and then rested in the afternoon. Yesterday I had loads of errands to run so took DS out for lunch- managed a cheese scone and shortbread finger! And then got everything done. Was exhausted when I finally got home but we've got his 1st birthday party on Saturday so there is just so much to do. Also our wedding anniversary on Sunday so have been sorting a few things for that as well.

Today I've done more jobs and am now resting before a tutoring session at 5pm. Need to go and make DS dinner soon but putting it off- blergh! DH is doing lates this week unfortunately so long days on my own with lots to do. The party will be worth it though :)

Jennie- I remember getting maternity trousers for work at 8 weeks with DS. This time I'm just in low rise jeans so not having a problem yet. I've lost 1lb since getting pg too so clothes are fine at the moment but I only have to get my old maternity stuff out from storage anyway- need a few new bits for cold weather but won't get those till I need them. 

Ruth I know exactly what you mean about weight gain- I was so huge after having DS I didn't even weigh myself till he was 6 weeks old- and then I was about 2 stone heavier than I had been per baby. It really got my down, I only lost a stone of it then gave up knowing we were going to try for another anyway. Don't worry yet, I know for me it all went on in 3rd tri as I got so hungry and gave in to all the naughty stuff- just be careful and be aware of what you're eating and I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Laura, sorry to hear you had a row with your OH- at least you got out of cleaning though :) my DH doesn't clean now I'm a stay at home mum. He will Hoover and cut the grass and always does the bins but that's about it. He is cooking more and doing more for DS now I'm pregnant though. Hope you cleared the air anyway. 

DS is napping but won't be for much longer so I'd better go- hope you're all well :)


----------



## JenJen80

Bec- hope you get to eat something soon, luckily for me I've eaten everything in sight.


I have felt sooo sick today but not actually been sick yet. The good news is I only have three days this month left of work as I have two weeks off. OH will be off to Cornwall for a week which we are looking forward too.

Fingers crossed the Midwife calls tomorrow about my appointment!!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Finally met with the Midwife today and all went well. First time I've had blood taken in years and was a bit scared but all went ok. She has put me down as low risk so that is all good just got to wait for my date for my scan now :)


----------



## Laura91

Glad all went ok at the midwife :thumbup:

I hated having my bloods done, to make it worse I only have one visible vein to take blood from on my arm and it's tiny which makes it even harder :dohh: xx


----------



## New Mrs W

I feel left out! I'm the only one who hasn't seen the MW yet! I have my appt for 6th September in the afternoon, I'll be 11.5 weeks. I guess my hospital must wait until the mum is a bit further on as I remember that last time I had my booking in appt just three days before my 12 week scan.

Speaking of which, has anyone got their date through for their scan yet? I'm waiting for mine. Feel very nervous about it!

Hope everyone is feeling well and not too sicky. My nausea certainly doesn't seem to be as bad as before but I am really feeling the tiredness lately! x


----------



## JenJen80

Waiting for my scan date now. Did any of you get asked about having a scan for downs syndrome?


----------



## New Mrs W

I got asked last time, they asked if we wanted a triple test which tests for a range of chromosomal abnormalities including Downs. Think they call the test the NT test and it looks at the amount of fluid behind baby's neck or something but you can only have this scan between 11 and 13 weeks, after that it is too late. They combine the results of this scan with a sample of your blood and the mum's age and give you the estimated chances of your baby having an abnormality. If you are deemed to be high risk (which doesn't necessarily mean the baby definitely has an abnormality) then you are offered a diagnostic test which will tell you for certain either way.

I didn't have the test last time but I am considering it this time. I feel sick at the thought of being told all is not well but I think it would be best to be told that earlier than later so you have chance to prepare yourself before LO is born. 

Are you going to have it Jen? xx


----------



## Laura91

Ruth - The 6th Sept will be here in no time, I can't believe we're in August already :dohh: 
I haven't 'officially' had my scan date through but my friend works at the hospital and asked if I wanted her to check if they had made the appointment at their end - they have made it for the 5th Sept but that could change anytime up until me getting the letter.

Jen - My midwife asked if I wanted the test doing which is done at the 12 week scan. At first I said I didn't want it doing as it would make no difference but after thinking about it, I am going to have it done if anything just to be prepared incase it does come back as a high risk :thumbup:

Feeling a little better this afternoon. This morning I was ridiculously tired - even more so after I realised that it is only Thursday, not Friday like I thought when I woke up :dohh:
Oh, I ordered a non-wired bra off of Ebay last week (it was about £3) and it arrived yesterday. Absolutely amazing! I slept in it last night, it's sort of like a light sports bra(?) but it stopped my boobs hurting in the night and they weren't too bad this morning either :thumbup:

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## JenJen80

Yes I am going to have it and she has booked me on for it. Scares me really but so does this whole pregnancy lol.
I got wireless bras when I found out I was pregnant as my boobs we do sore. It's been amazing and I tend to wear my sports bra to bed.

Feeling exhausted today but luckily a long weekend ahead.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, 

I have my scan on 7th September at 11am- I'm so excited but a bit nervous too :) it's the day before we go away to the Cotswolds for a week so we've got lots to look forward to. Ruth your booking in appointment does seem very late- poor you having to wait so long. I'm not having problems with my boobs this time at all but OMG I remember the pains when I was pg with DS. Think because I only stopped breastfeeding a week or two ago that's why I'm not feeling it this time. Soooo tired though, josh doesn't seem to be having great nights at the moment, was up 3 or 4 times with him last night- so tired I can't remember which! I started leaking colostrum at 19 weeks in the night so bought a couple of slee bras for that and they were so comfy :) still in my maternity bras with no underwire as you have to wear them when you're breastfeeding so don't see the point of changing now!

Today has been hectic for me, went to Aldi this morning for the first time and I am never going back! Had a friend and her children over this afternoon and the little girl had the biggest tantrum! So I'm now enjoying a lie down while DS is napping and my mum will be here soon :) found out yesterday that my online tutoring is coming to and end as they are shutting down business :( it has been nice (albeit a bit stressful at times) to have something else other than DS and housework to think about and I've loved working with the little boy I've been tutoring, quite sad it's finishing :( got lots to think about with the party now though, still so much to do but have hospital for DS and dentist for me tomorrow so can't see a lot getting done- oh well- my standards might have to slip a bit to allow for me being pregnant and exhausted!

So Jennie what are you going to do for your 'long weekend' any plans? What about everyone else? I'm excited about the party but Sunday is going to be amazing as it's our wedding anniversary and Jodh is going to stay with my mum for the first time sat night so I can have a good sleep and then a lie in with DH :) something we've not been able to do in pretty much a year! Then we have a table booked at Strada in town for 1.30 so I am going to straighten my hair- something I used to do everyday but never do anymore unless for a night out which rarely happens! Oh I can't wait :)

So the downs test- yes we had it done last time and it came back low risk and we'll have it done again this time. We've talked about it and if it came back high risk I wouldn't have the diagnostic test and we wouldn't terminate but it's more to start preparing ourselves for the possibility. It is very unlikely.

Hope you're all good anyway, nearly the end of the week :)


----------



## Laura91

Eeek looks like we'll be having our scans around the same time (hopefully!)

Is the diagnostic test the second test? I wouldn't have the second test done either, the disadvantages of it were too high for me :nope:

xxx


----------



## Bec27

Yes the one with a risk of miscarriage- it is a low risk but that's still too much of a risk for me.


----------



## JenJen80

Never knew there was a second test!!!

Not sure what I'm doing with my weekend except tomorrow seeing my big sister who's been down for the week. It could be the day that I finally tell someone lol.


Hope the party goes well for you Bec at the weekend and enjoy your meal out too.


----------



## Laura91

Got home from work to a letter from the hospital, scan date is officially booked for..

Wednesday 5th September @ 2:40pm

:bunny::bunny::bunny:

So excited! x


----------



## JenJen80

Laura91 said:


> Got home from work to a letter from the hospital, scan date is officially booked for..
> 
> Wednesday 5th September @ 2:40pm
> 
> :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> So excited! x

Just me waiting for mine now :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Oooooh, can't wait for my scan date now!!! I won't even have had my booking in appt by then!!

Well my weekend will begin tomorrow evening when the three of us will pack up our car and drive the 3.5 hours to Surrey to stay with DH's family for the week. We will be telling them about the baby (or Frankie will!) I feel sick at the thought of the drive but I know I won't have to do any cooking or cleaning for a whole week and that seems pretty good to me right now!!

I hope Joshua's party goes well Bec, try not to over do it!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## New Mrs W

Hey girlies! How is everyone? How was Joshua's party Bec? Is it his actual birthday today? How are you feeling about that? I know I felt a real mixture of emotions on Frankie's birthday, really happy and proud but it was definitely tinged with a bit of sadness that my baby was growing up.

How has everyone's weekend been? We're at my in-laws until Thursday and so I've really been able to relax. MIL has been getting up with Frankie which is a total plus and FIL just wants to spend all day playing with him so I don't feel I have to be up and down all day long. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Can't believe we're in our 8th week already! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

Good morning.

I've had a busy weekend and am exhausted today. Sickness has been worse but yet to actually be sick.
I still haven't told my parents as I really didn't want to rain on my sisters parade on Friday. How I am hiding it i will never know as my tummy is so bloated and I feel bloody awful most of the time.

Made the sad decision to remove some of my clothes from the wardrobe on Sat was pretty gutted and wondering if I will ever get into them again :cry:.

I did win two items from Ebay on Saturday 99p each and then ordered some stuff from the Next sale which Includes a dress for a wedding in a couple of weeks.

Hoping my scan date comes today :)

Glad you have been able to relax Ruth and yes 8 weeks I'm so excited now :)


----------



## Laura91

Ruth - Glad you're getting some relaxing time :thumbup: I love how we're all within a week of each other! 

Jen - Sorry you're feeling crappy still :hugs: But yay for Ebay bargains! 

Didn't do much this weekend apart from housework :( It needed doing though as i've been slacking for a couple of weeks now

Didn't wanna come back to work today :nope: Keep having really bad nights sleep lately - whenever I turn over in the night (which is a hell of a lot lately) my boobs are so painful it wakes me up :( 

Might have to have a nap when I get home from work at this rate :dohh: Luckily no one's in the office again today :thumbup: 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends :flower: Oh and I hope Joshua had a lovely day Bec! xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, just spent ages writing a massive update on my I-pod only to lose it all so I will say a quick hello, Josh's party was great and we had a lovely anniversary and I will write more detail tomorrow on my laptop! Am in bed about to get an early night as so tired. Hope you're all good x


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh yeah, happy anniversary for yesterday! Xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi again!!

Well, what a weekend! I had a mad Friday to start things off and made Josh's first birthday cake which was in the shape of a one and I was really pleased with it- definitely gave me confidence to make one each year :)

On Saturday we opened Josh's presents with him first thing and had a nice little family time before we started rushing around trying to get everything done. Everyone started arriving at 2pm- just when Josh was going down for a nap (bad timing!!). We got a couple of hours before he woke up and then he was quite tired and overwhelmed by the amount of people there. He was fine eventually and we had the best time. It was so nice having all our friends and family there and I got asked a couple of times (by friends who know we're trying) if I was pregnant yet but I just said no, there's no way I could have done all this if I'd been pregnant and that seemed to convince them! I hate lying but at the same time I want to get past the scan first. I saw my pregnant friend staring at my tummy at one point- I was wearing a dress that skimmed over my tummy area but later in the day I looked down and could see a little bump. My MIL apparently said to DH she could see a small bump but she knows. So anyway, hoping no-one guessed! I was rushing around like a headless chicken all afternoon so sure that would've put most off the scent!

Josh got some lovely new toys and loved playing with his helium balloon. Saying goodbye to him at the end of the party was really hard (his first night away) but it was so nice waking up and although still at 6am we didn't have to get up (except to feed the cats!). DH made me a nice breakfast, we exchanged cards etc then fed the ducks in the park, sat chatting by the lake and then had a lovely three course meal at Strada. It was so nice spending time together, just the two of us. We got Josh back in the afternoon and I realised that although I'd enjoyed my day I'd hated being without him. He had a great time with my mum and step dad though.

So, my c-beebies card got shown too which made my day! I was really happy on his birthday Ruth, the sadness of him growing up hit me a few days prior when he had his first haircut- he went from baby to boy and I found that surprisingly hard. 

I've been feeling a bit better the last few days, less sick and less repulsed by food. I still haven't completely got my appetite back but some food is becoming a bit more appealing. I'm 9 weeks tomorrow so I suppose it could be the placenta starting to take over. I still am so tired and my manic Saturday obviously took it out of me. I definitely just ran on adrenaline that day!! How is everyone else feeling, sorry you're feeling more sick Jennie. With DS my ms was at its worst at 8 weeks and I didn't lose it till 17/18 weeks so this time it feels like a bit of a breeze- where ms is concerned anyway.

Hope you're enjoying time with your inlaws Ruth, must be lovely having a break and help with Frankie. Hope work is ok Laura, I really struggled working when pg with DS but then I had to teach 30 8/9 year olds and was on my feet most of the day. How are you feeling about going back Ruth? (Not that your holiday is over yet lol!)

I noticed my hips really hurting in the night and am so scared that my SPD I had last time is already starting again this time. I will mention it at my 16 week appointment if I'm still having problems but that's ages away. At least I can get physio earlier this time though. Did you get it last time Ruth? I suffered so badly with it, was just in agony at the end, quite worried how I'll cope with a toddler this time. Oh well, I must cope- no choice!!

Must stop typing now...such a chatter box :)


----------



## JenJen80

Wow sounds like a manic but lovely weekend. I was exhausted just reading it lol. 
Sickness finally got me yesterday and I threw up for the first time which worried me as I'm working today but thankfully I feel much better.
I think wirk takes my mind off of it. 
Only one mpre day and I'm finished for two weeks. OH and I have the use of my bosses cottage in Cornwall as they are off to France. So looking forward to spending time with him.


----------



## Bec27

Awh poor you, glad you're feeling a bit better today though. With DS I threw up the first time bang on 8 weeks so was dreading it this time but just hasn't come (thank God!). How lovely that you only have one day then two wonderful weeks off and lucky you going to a cottage in Cornwall- LOVE cornwall. Hope you have a really great time, sure you will :)

We're off to a cottage in the Cotswolds Sep 8th- day after scan- and I can't wait! So excited :)


----------



## Laura91

Glad you had a great weekend Bec :thumbup:

Jen :happydance: for two weeks off!

As for me.. telling my boss went exactly as I thought it would - awful!

I asked if he had 5 minutes and he said I could go in and sit down, he closed the door - which he only ever does on serious talks so obviously he was expecting something. 

I said that my doctors appointment the other week was because I found out that I am pregnant. 

His response? "You're not are you?" :saywhat:

So I went on to say how I have told him early, and it is still early, so that he can decide what he wants to do about cover whilst I am away as they will probably need training up. Also told him that I won't be leaving until March, which is still ages away anyway.

He basically turned round and said.. "Well since you're being honest with me, i'll be honest with you. If business doesn't pick up in the next couple of months i'm closing anyway so I can't guarantee that there'll be a job when you come back" :growlmad:

It really was like tit-for-tat - sort of, 'you pissed me off so i'll piss you off' There's been no mention of business failing lately, business is slow but then again it always has been! All I can think is that this is his excuse to get rid of me when he wants to without it being illegal. He did it a couple of years ago with the telesales staff. Didn't want to have to pay for them anymore but didn't have any excuse to sack them so just made them redundant - he's very underhanded and sneaky like that.

I've decided if he wants to be funny about it then so will I. I can a) play the pregnancy card big time and be as awkward as he can - the "oh, I can't do/lift that - i'm pregnant" can come out or b) if it gets real bad and he's still being a complete nob end about it all, I only have to give one weeks notice to leave anyway. Plus having looked at our finances over the last couple of weeks - as much as we don't want to, i'd probably be better off on benefits after bubs is born anyway :shrug:

He won't win and he will not make me feel like i'm inconveniencing him :sulk:


----------



## JenJen80

Oh no Laura what an arse he is!!!!!!!

I still haven't told my boss as was going to do it today but her parents arrived and couldn't bring myself to do it :(.
On the plus side they wanted to look after the girls tomorrow so I have started my holidays early:happydance:


----------



## New Mrs W

Laura your boss sounds like a real numpty! You are in by far the stronger position though, play him for all you can!

Jen, wishing you a very happy holiday. We had a lovely week in Cornwall last year.

Bec I felt knackered reading your update! Sounds like you had the perfect weekend though! So glad your boy had a great first birthday!

AFM I am feeling ok, still pretty tired but i have a friend who has recently been hospitalised due to her severe morning sickness so I really can't complain. We head home tomorrow after a lovely week in surrey with my in-laws. I'm looking forward to my own bed but I also realize that I will only have two weeks of my summer left and will have to do some serious planning for September. Gulp! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

HELP i've had a sudden burst of energy and I just cleaned the kitchen!!!!!:wacko: lol


----------



## Bec27

Oh Jen such a shame you're in Somerset I could've done with my kitchen cleaning too while you've got some energy!

Sorry you had a hard time from your boss Laura.

Poor you Ruth, I remember all the planning over the Summer, I always used to try and do as much as possible at the beginning and then finish off bits at the end but I never had to juggle a family life- just DH who used to get a bit neglected when I had work to do- which was a lot! Getting pg helped me get a bit more of a balance so having Frankie must help you I'm sure :)

I'm sorry I exhausted you all with my ridiculously long update on my weekend! My tiredness is still going strong- no bursts of energy for me but sickness and appetite are really so much better. How are all your symptoms? Anyone else noticing an improvement yet?

Also, Ruth, seeing as this is your 2nd too- are you having many cramps? I had so much last time but hardly any this time and worrying a bit. I've had the odd cramp here and there but no where near as much as before, do you think this is normal for #2 or do you think I should see someone?


----------



## New Mrs W

Bec I had LOADS of cramps last time but literally hardly any this time. I've been a bit worried too but am reasoning that perhaps my uterus has less stretching to do as it has already been stretched beyond all recognition! As I am still having other symptoms I'm not too concerned at the moment, especially as you're experiencing the same.

As for the planning, only working part time is a big help because of course I have half the planning to do that I had before Frankie came along. And as I was PPA cover last year I did some teaching in Year 4 anyway so already have some of the planning saved (most of which is RE and as I am at a Catholic school that is a big chunk of my work!) xx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Ruth that is really reassuring, I'm still so tired but because sickness and appetite are so much better I was a bit worried. I know between 8-12 weeks the placenta starts to take over but I didn't start feeling better till about 10 weeks last time and had ms till about 17/18. Hopefully just being lucky and having an easier time of it this time. Like you say our bodies have already been through it all before and stretched etc. so glad it's not just me :)

That's good about your planning, hopefully not too much to do then. I always hated the thought of it but secretly loved it while I was doing it! Used to really get into planning fun lessons- miss it sometimes- especially now my online tutoring has ended :( thinking of approaching a school I did some tutoring at a few years ago to see if there are any opportunities there. 

Have a good day everyone- we've got Josh's jabs later which I'm dreading :(


----------



## JenJen80

TBH i've not had many cramps either and this is my first.
Sickness is back this morning and feeling pretty naff again.

Are any of you guys going to the toilet more? I seem to be going normally and not constantly on the loo like I thought I would be. The only thing I can't do is get through the night without going i'm normally awake from 4, 5, 6am needing to go and then can't get back to sleep.

Hope the jabs go ok today Bec. i've got a busy day attempting to do some packing and trying to find some clothes that fit me.


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Jennie, they say every pregnancy is different but when it's your second it's natural to compare to the first. I'm sure everything is fine, been feeling a bit sick again since earlier post so just snacked on a few grapes. I need the loo more but not constantly, I didn't have it with first until third tri when baby is so big your bladder feels the size of a pea! So much to look forward to! :)

Have a good day packing, very exciting to be going away for a nice break, hope you have the best time, are you going tomorrow or packing early?

It's a lovely sunny day today and we're expecting Josh's new water table for the garden so am hoping it arrives this morning so he can have a good play before his jabs later. Hoping they go ok as he had a horrible fever after the last lot. Not looking forward to it but my mum is coming over after work which is good :)


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Nothing new to update about me, still never want to get up in a morning but to say that's the only thing wrong, i'm definitely not complaining!

Jen, i've noticed i'm going to the loo a lot more than before :wacko: And as soon as I finish a drink I need to go :shrug:

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## New Mrs W

Jen I find I am having to use the loo quite a bit, especially at night but I had, let's say "issues" with my bladder control after Frankie was born so I have pretty much had to train myself to go as soon as I feel the need! Last time I didn't need to go until the third tri. Good luck packing, I had to pack for our week at the in-laws' and just had to pack loose linen trousers and shorts - jeans are not really an option right now! Thank goodness it's summer!

Really hope Joshua is ok with his jabs, Bec. I know how awful it is to have to do as a mummy. Frankie reacted pretty badly to the 13 month ones because of the time of year as he just kept picking up cough after cold due to his immune system being down after the jabs. Joshua will be fine at this time of year though. And just think, no more jabs until their pre-school booster now! Oh, and if you are missing planning so much I honestly don't mind if you want to plan and resource a maths unit or two for me? Tee hee! X


----------



## JenJen80

Morning ladies.

Yesterday was a bad day was so so tired and was sick again :(.
Cannot believe the ticker says 9 weeks now WOW.

I still haven't got the date for my Scan (getting impatient now lol). So so looking forward to our little break change of routine might help my laziness.
How did the jabs go yesterday Bec?


----------



## Bec27

Hi everyone, Josh's jabs went as well as they could...poor little thing. He slept for 3 hours when we got home which was nice, I ended up feeling really quite sick again yesterday but it lasted all day rather than wearing off after lunch like it had been so I caught up on a bit of TOWIE whilst lying down. I got up at 5.30 this morning and felt terrible so settled Josh and went back to bed. He was so good just playing in his cot and I slept until 7.15 which is quite a lie in for me. Feel better than I did but still sicky. Josh is off his food today which is very unlike him so hoping he's ok.

Hope you're feeling a bit better today Jen. At least a change of scene will be nice, should hopefully help you feel a bit better. Maybe ring the hospital to see if they've got your referral yet or your midwife to chase it up? Have you got yours yet Ruth? It's 3 weeks today till mine and I can't wait :) 

My sister has got this afternoon off so I'm looking forward to seeing her and having a bit of help with DS. Anyone got any nice plans for today? We got Josh's sand and water table so sure he'll play with that later :)


----------



## New Mrs W

No I don't have mine yet either. We got home from in-laws' last night and I thought the letter might be waiting for me but it wasn't. Goon to ring them today.

Was woken this morning to the unmistakable sound of my son being sick! Poor little boy! Took him downstairs for cuddles once I'd cleaned him up and he did it again all over the carpet! No dairy for him today. He's just had a slice of dry toast and so far it's stayed down.


----------



## New Mrs W

Got my scan date! 6th September at 12:25! Same day as my booking in appointment, so will be a busy afternoon!! Eeeek!! Had to ring hospital. Apparently they would normally make the appointment at the booking in appt but as I will be virtually 12 weeks by then she made the appt for the scan there and then.

Oh, 6th september is also DH's birthday! X


----------



## Bec27

Brilliant Ruth, glad you got a date, how exciting :) so far Laura is the 5th, you are the 6th and I am the 7th! Hopefully yours will be around then too Jen. Really hope Frankie is feeling better now, poor thing :( josh slept for 3 hours this morning and now has a fever and is back down again poor baby, horrible jabs!


----------



## Laura91

YAY for everyone's scans being in the same week! I really hope you get yours through soon Jen xx


----------



## Bec27

Hello everyone- it's Saturday- whoop whoop! Making the most of resting today as DH is working overtime tomorrow so taking Josh for his first trip to a farm with my mum and sister. Should be good but sure it'll be knackering as well! Very hot here so will try to keep cool today too- seems a shame to miss the nice weather but too hot for me right now. 

So thinking about scans, is anyone expecting to have their dates changed? With DS I got put forward a week to 13 weeks but this time I think they might but me back as when my cycles were regular they were 33 days long. So although I'll be thinking I'm 12+2 I reckon they might say I'm maybe 11+4ish. But we'll see- wasn't expecting to be put forward last time so I might be wrong this time too!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I'm assuming Jen is in lovely Cornwall now, not sure whether she'll have Internet there but hope she has a great time :)


----------



## JenJen80

I'm still here we are going tomorrow :).


----------



## Bec27

Have a lovely time Jen :) 

I've not been feeling well since yesterday and I'm not sure it's pregnancy related. Taking Josh to the farm today and having a picnic so I hope I feel ok, already had a funny turn today, at least my mum and sister are coming.

Hope you all have a good Sunday x


----------



## JenJen80

Thanks Bec. My sickness seems to have passed the last two days but my tummy is getting bigger lol.

Have a lovely day at the farm and hope you don't feel too rough x


----------



## New Mrs W

Happy holidays Jen!! Have a great time!

Laura I also think it's great that so far we all have our scans in the same week!

Bec I'm not sure if my dates will be moved. I'm pretty sure I know when I ovulated but my cycles are slightly shorter (sometimes 26 days, sometimes 27) so this could potentially affect things. TBH I'm not too fussed as long as I see a healthy little baby in there! Last time round I was desperate for them to changer dates as I'd had an early scan at 6+5 and at 12 weeks they said I was measuring a little big for the dates I'd been given but wouldn't be changing them. In the end Frankie was 4 days over due anyway. They come when they want, despite us telling them when to come!!

Well Frankie was sick just once more on Friday morning. But of course it was when Lloyd was in bed. And it was all over the living room carpet. I had to strip him off, try to scrub the carpet and simultaneously try to stop Frankie from "helping" me clean it up!! Not the best Friday morning in living memory! But he was fine after that, I kept his diet very plain for the day but he ate loads of what I gave him. Yesterday we went for a long walk in the woods which we all loved. We played hide and seek and saw about a million doggies which absolutely made Frankie's day! Then last night he slept at my Mum and Dad's while Lloyd and I went for dinner at our friends' house (who, by the way, asked if I wasn't drinking because I was pregnant!! Had to just laugh and tell her to stop being so suspicious but really wanted to tell her!) which was lovely. And I had a full night's sleep last night as it felt much cooler than it has done recently so I wasn't awake at stupid o'clock for hours trying to cool down!!

Happy Sunday everyone! Xx


----------



## Laura91

Glad everyone enjoyed their weekends :) We didn't do much really. 
Did food shopping Friday night then ended up having a takeaway :haha: Saturday did nothing all day then went to the pub where I got bit a thousand times :growlmad: Sunday I went to my sisters for a catch up and then lazed around the house at night time :)
I think i'll be put back a week at my scan. I did OPKs so I know when I ovulated. My cycles were between 40-60 days. If I put my ovulation date into a ticker it puts me back a week :( x


----------



## Laura91

How is everyone? It's been quiet in here lately :nope:

Thought i'd pop up some pics i've started taking, not much to them just bloat :haha:

8w and 10w:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=459851&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345123702https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=464259&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1345797141

EDIT: Due to being put back at my scan these pictures now become 7w & 9w


----------



## Bec27

Hi,

Wow Laura look at your little bump already! Very cute :)

I've got DH off work on a couple of days holiday so we went to the park for a picnic and play yesterday and later we're heading to the coast. It's lovely but the thought of it is exhausting me as I just feel extra tired today! Took my mum and step dad to the station this morning as they're off to Brugge in Belgium for the weekend so I'm feeding their cat while they're gone. 

I haven't got much else to report, my appetite is a lot better and so is ms- haven't felt sick all week. Got horrible spots on my tummy, bad gassy tummy and just beyond tired. How is everyone else? I'm so excited we have our scans in two weeks- not long now :)

How is your planning going Ruth? Hope you're having a lovely holiday Jen :)


----------



## Laura91

Glad you had a nice family day yesterday :thumbup:

I got on the scales this morning to see what damage i'd done this week (keep buying chocolate :dohh) and apparently i've lost another pound! So in total that's 4lbs since seeing my midwife :smug:

I'm extremely tired today, T was sleepwalking practically the whole night. He goes through stages where he won't do it for ages, then all of a sudden it's every night :nope: Absolutely shattered today and he feels fine apparently :shrug: Typical!

x


----------



## JenJen80

Hello ladies i'm home. 

Had an amazing few days in Cornwall and the Weather was good to us too. Did masses of walking Monday and Tuesday and by wednesday I was sooo exhausted I couldn't get out of bed!!!
Did more walking yesterday but felt fine after. Been waking in the early hours for the toilet, sickness hasn't been too bad and has defo eased.

Laura my bump/bloat is like that and and I can no longer hide it lol.

Bec glad the sickness has gone.

OOOO by the way found my scan date on the doorstep when I got home, it's a week later than you guys on the 12th September :) :).


----------



## Bec27

Glad you had a nice time Jen and that you finally got your scan date- how exciting :) mine was supposed to be 10th but we're on holiday so I had to change it, you haven't got much longer to wait. Then we'll all be able to share the pics of our little beans- josh looked like a little jelly belly bean on my 12/13 week scan with him!

I have a definite tummy but think I just look like I've had a few too many cakes at the moment!! 

Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight Laura. My DH doesn't ever sleepwalk but does talk in his sleep and gets up screaming and shouting sometimes- still completely asleep and when it happens it frightens the life out of me. We're tired enough at the moment without any of that as well! 

We had a nice time on the coast but as predicted I'm even more shattered than I was and I'm looking forward to bed later!


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi everyone!!

Laura that's a proper baby bump you've got!!! Have to say my tummy is certainly getting bigger but I am hiding it by wearing looser dresses and tops for now. Not sure how much longer I'll be able to do that though!

Jen so glad you've got your scan date through, and that you've had a great holiday. I have only been to the south coast once but I loved it, we spent a whole week there and it was blazing hot.

Bec which coast did you go to? When we were at PILs last week we had a day at Littlehampton which was really lovely. Think it might be time for you to put your feet up this weekend though.

My planning is going ok - there is still so much to do but I can't motivate myself! 

I'm very excited as this weekend we are going to see In The Night Garden Live at Manchester!! Frankie will love it. We are also going to view some photos we had taken in July. We have loads of professional photos of Frankie but none of the three of us so I'm looking forward to seeing them. Of course it's typical that the photos will be out of date in a few months!!

Glad everyone is well xx


----------



## New Mrs W

So, got our photos back today that we had taken a few weeks back (the day after my BFP in fact!) Thought I'd share a couple as I'm really pleased with them!


----------



## JenJen80

Wow they are lovely pictures :)

How have we all been this weekend? 
OH and I spent some time on the house today, I was desperate to get out and sort the garden out as the grass was rather long. 
We then decided to swap bedrooms over as we have been sleeping in the small room for years and all it had in it was our bed. The room that we have moved into is on the roadside and can be quite noisy but we needed to do it as all our wardrobes are in there and will be easier once the baby comes along for it to have it's own room.
We are quite pleased with it but i'll see how I sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, well I'm finally putting my feet up! We have had such a busy weekend and I am completely shattered today (what's new!)

Firstly though Ruth I have to say what beautiful photos- you and your family look so lovely, they look so relaxed and natural. Your little Frankie is adorable :)

So this Saturday we had a Regatta to go to, my MIL lives on a little island called Mersea island which is off the Colchester coast- it has a strood and is attached to land but gets cut off twice a day at high tide. Every year they have a regatta with stalls, competitions, a fair and fireworks. It was lots of fun, DH won a lovely new teddy for Josh and we had a game of air hockey as I obviously couldn't go on any rides. Only my MIL and her DH know I'm pregnant so it was quite an effort hiding it- not drinking, not doing rides etc but seemed to get away with it :) we got home just before midnight and I'm usually in bed by 9pm at the moment!

Yesterday we treated ourselves to Frankie and Bennie's for breakfast then went into town to get Josh's first pair of shoes :) we got a photo of him in them which is just gorgeous and he loves them. Then just mulled round town. Saw my sister in the afternoon and watched a movie on her 3D tv then had a walk in an old childhood haunt of ours- the local woods near my mum's. It was so lovely.

Today I mopped the floors and did some washing then had a rest as it took it out of me! Then decided to have a bath and DH has taken Josh out for the afternoon. I just watched a new episode of don't tell the bride and am now contemplating a nap!!

How has everyone else's bank holiday weekend been? What have you all been up to? I have my appetite back now and have eaten REALLY badly so plan on eating more healthily this week! Have put 3lb back on so now only 1lb less than before I got pregnant. I also have pregnancy acne all over my tummy which i didn't have last time. Anyone else got anything like that? How are all your symptoms? Ruth, to answer your question we went to a couple of towns on the suffolk coast- Orford and Aldeburgh. 

Hope your first night in your new room went well Jen :)


----------



## Bec27

P.S. Ruth I had no idea you could see in the night garden live- Josh would love that too although probably best to be a bit older. Hope you have/had a brilliant time- amazing :)


----------



## JenJen80

Bec sounds like you had a lovely weekend and glad the appetite has returned.

Ruth when I was up at the O2 sometime this year they were setting up for In The Night garden :).

I have the dreaded dentist this morning I HATE IT but on the plus side it's not going to cost me anything. I just hope I don't feel sick as I don't want to be sick all over the dentist lol.

A quick question i'm off to a wedding on Saturday and have booked in to have my hair coloured on Friday (did this before I found out I was pregnant). Will it be ok I am desperate to get it done as I am soooo grey I hate it.


----------



## New Mrs W

Jen I have had my hair coloured twice so far in this pregnancy (the first time I didn't know I was expecting). My hairdresser's mum is a MW and she called in the last time I was having it done weirdly enough, and my hairdresser was telling her I am pg and was worried about the colouring and she said it is a complete old wives' tale and that colouring your hair does no harm whatsoever so don't worry about it xxx


----------



## JenJen80

New Mrs W said:


> Jen I have had my hair coloured twice so far in this pregnancy (the first time I didn't know I was expecting). My hairdresser's mum is a MW and she called in the last time I was having it done weirdly enough, and my hairdresser was telling her I am pg and was worried about the colouring and she said it is a complete old wives' tale and that colouring your hair does no harm whatsoever so don't worry about it xxx

Thanks for that I will do it then. I hate the grey I have acquired :growlmad:

My next problem is not drinking on Saturday, might just say I'm on antibiotics (that's if my belly doesn't give it away lol).


----------



## New Mrs W

Oooooh, just noticed we've been moved from First Tri to Pregnancy Buddies!! x


----------



## JenJen80

New Mrs W said:


> Oooooh, just noticed we've been moved from First Tri to Pregnancy Buddies!! x

so we have I wouldn't have noticed that lol.


----------



## JenJen80

Hey how are we all this week it's been quiet.
I'm just enjoying the last few days before i'm back to work on Monday guess I'm going to have to tell them as I can hide it no longer.
I have a busy couple of days now as i'm off to try and make myself look more like me this morning reading for my friends wedding tomorrow. It's going to be a long day as we are being picked up by bus at 11.15am and it's not fetching us till 1am!!!! I go to bed at 10 am most nights.

Hope you have a good weekend what ever you are doing x


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Had a great week away, lots of relaxing :thumbup: Only problem was I managed to lose my appetite on the journey there I think :roll:

Jen - Glad you had a nice time away and :yipee: for scan date! Hope you had a nice time at the wedding and hope telling work goes ok :flow:

Ruth - Hope you had a nice weekend and Frankie enjoyed himself :) Those photos are gorgeous by the way :thumbup:

Bec - Glad you had a nice time at your MILs. Extremely jealous of the F&Bs though (even though I probably wouldn't be able to eat it :haha) I lost 4lbs since seeing the midwife at 6weeks and have only put 1lb of it back on :)

PS - 2 days until my scan! What dates are everyone elses? x


----------



## Bec27

Hi everyone,

Well unfortunately I have a stinking cold at the moment :( was in bed all day yesterday- made the most of DH being around. He did the tesco shop for the week and looked after Josh all day. Hardest thing is not being able to take anything to help. I've been drinking honey and lemon and have some halls but otherwise just taking it easy.

Took Josh to a session called wiggle and jiggle on Friday which is I think where we got the cold as my friend and her little girl were there and now have a cold too. We had a birthday BBQ on Saturday which was nice. Started feeling ill Sat night and was full of it by the morning. Josh is better now, his didn't last long.

On the good side though I haven't had any ms the last few days. How is everyone else feeling? I hope you scan goes well on Wed Laura, and yours on Thursday Ruth. Mine is on Friday and I'm excited but starting to get a bit nervous now too. 

Glad you had a nice break Laura, we're going away Saturday and I can't wait. When are you back to work Ruth? Our schools are all going back today/tomorrow. Will be nice to be able to take Josh swimming and to the zoo again, I've avoided them over the holidays.

Hope telling your boss went well Jen :)


----------



## JenJen80

Poor you Bec hopefully you will feel better soon x 

I'm jealous of you guts having ur scans this week I've still another week to go.
Work is exhausting especially getting up at 6am but will get easier once the eldest goes back to school tomorrow. Still yet to tell my boss as shes away for A couple of days I'm just feeling really nervous about telling them :(.

Good luck with your scans everyone and for those going on holiday enjoy the break x


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi girls!! So, these next seven days are going to be pretty big ones for our little group!! I cannot stop thinking about my scan - the last few days have CRAWLED!!!! Good luck tomorrow Laura, looking forward to seeing some pics of your munchkin!

I was back at work on Monday, although no children in until tomorrow so it's been a pretty easy settling in although I'll know I'm back tomorrow with 28 8 year olds and no support assistant! I think we'll be ok, got lots of fun things planned so it should go pretty quickly.

I have now told my boss that I am expecting and she was *almost* pleased for me!!! I think if it wasn't for the fact that she has to fill my position for a year she would be over the moon for me. She told me her daughter is expecting too so I think that helped my case! I'm glad it's out there anyway.

Hope everyone else is well, poor Bec with your nasty cold. Hopefully it will be gone before your weekend away. Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Laura91

Glad telling your boss went okay Ruth and good luck today xx


----------



## JenJen80

Good luck Ruth.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? Hope your scan went well today Laura :) Ruth I hope you've had a lovely first day with your new class.

I am feeling a little better from my cold but yesterday something huge happened and at the moment my world is crashing down around me, my family is in crisis and I just feel so scared for the future. I don't want to go into details yet, things are still unknown and we're waiting a lot at the moment. I stayed with my mum last night and only got about an hours sleep. I am forcing myself to eat but can't manage much. I feel sick to my stomach, everything has changed and there's a very hard road ahead for me and my family. None of this is pregnancy related, but the amount of stress and worry has me worried for baby.

I can't talk to anyone about any of this right now, everything is uncertain including our holiday on Saturday which we may now not be going on. You ladies feel like my lifeline right now, I really need some support.

Anyway, I hope you're all well, can't wait to see your scan pic Laura, at least this thread may be a good distraction for me right now :)


----------



## JenJen80

Oh Bec I'm sorry to hear things are tough for you at the moment :(. We are here for you when and if you are ready to tell us. Sending you BIG (((hugs)) x


----------



## JenJen80

Oooo and good luck Laura lol sorry I thought it was Ruth's scan today. My brain is frazzled!!!!


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh Bec, how awful. I really hope you start to feel better soon and manage to find a solution to whatever it is. Literally, we are here any time for you. Try hard to think of Joshua and your little bump to stay strong. Feel free to rant and rave whenever you want, we are here for each other so if one needs more support than the other then that's what will happen. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Well ladies it finally happened today!!! I had to take a very quick dash to the toilet and yes I was the sickest I have been so far and I was at work :(.
Hoping tomorrow I will be ok although I'm exhausted as i have to be up at 6 am and don't get home till gone 7pm.


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh no Jen!! Hopefully it won't last long!

Laura hope today was ok? xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi everyone,

Laura I hope your scan went well yesterday :)

Jen I'm sorry to hear you were sick and that you have had an early start today, I hope you got a good night's sleep and that you feel good today.

Ruth, wishing you the very best of luck for your scan today, it's such an exciting event and such a reassuring one too. Can't wait to HEAR all about it (lol!)

Well I got a good sleep last night which I really needed. Today is a big day as a lot of the questions I have about what is happening in my family will be answered. I am very nervous and scared but am trying to be brave. I'm glad we have our scan tomorrow and DH is off for the day so all being well it should be a good distraction.

Thanks for your kind comments and support, it has all been so appreciated xxx


----------



## Laura91

My scan went fine yesterday, they put me back to 11 weeks (so only 5 days back) but I expected this due to irregular cycles :roll: My scan pictures are in my journal - didn't wanna clog up this thread :)

Bec - As the others have said, we're all here for you if/when you want to talk. I hope things aren't too tough today :hugs: xx

Ruth - Good luck for you scan! xx

Jen - Sorry you had a rough day yesterday, hope today's a little better :hugs: xx


----------



## JenJen80

Yay great the scan was ok. Fab pics getting exciting now but shame they put you back.


----------



## New Mrs W

Just had my scan!! It went really well, baby has a lovely strong heartbeat and we saw it's little legs and arms, its forehead and nose. We saw it turning and wriggling!! And they've put my dates forward, I am exactly 12 weeks today! Baby Westbrook is due on 21st March 2013! So relieved everything looks great!

Laura so glad yours went well. They put me back a few days last time too, not that it matters as your baby will come whenever it wants!!

Bec I'm glad you got some rest last night. Your scan will take your mind off things I'm sure. Update us tomorrow to let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Bec27

Ruth I'm so glad it went well, how amazing seeing your little baby wriggling around. I loved my scans with josh and I can't wait to see our little one tomorrow.

Well I have some answers and things are so hard right now and at the moment I can't imagine them getting any easier. Time is a healer so maybe that will help but my very happy life is not so happy anymore :( at least I have DH, Josh and this little baby to help me through.


----------



## Laura91

Glad everything went well Ruth! Do we get to see some pictures?

Bec, I don't know what else to say other than I hope you're ok and :hugs: xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all. Glad the scan went went Ruth and Bec good luck for today I hope things are ok on the personal matter.

Today is finally my day off and I sure need it although I was awake at 6am :growlmad: . I have got stacks of washing and ironing to do today plus other housework.
I was sick again yesterday but managed to save it till I got home from work :wacko:. I am beginning to get a little bump now and i'm not going to be able to hide it for much longer. I have decided that when I have had the scan on on Weds next week I'm going to go straight to my mums and tell her.

Hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend.


----------



## Laura91

Wow Jen! Can't believe you've managed not to tell anyone yet :thumbup: 

T told practically anyone he spoke to :haha:! 

Good luck today Bec! x


----------



## New Mrs W

Good luck today Bec!!

I've had a bad night, woke up for the loo at about 1am and felt something dripping and I was bleeding bright red and heavy. There were a couple of clots too :-( I've had a pad on ever since and nothing is on the pad. Been to the loo a couple of times and it seems to be tailing off but I am very worried. I spoke to a nurse at the EPAU this morning who has booked me in tomorrow morning. But the Ward Clerk has just rung me and said they won't scan me again for at least a week as it won't show anything. I don't really understand this as it would at least show if I have a baby whose heart is still beating. I explained that the bleeding was 12 hours after my scan and that as my blood is Rhesus Negative I will need anti-d and she went off to speak to a nurse. She came back and said I am still to go but I have no idea if they will scan me or what they will do.


----------



## Laura91

I hope everything's ok Ruth! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

I am so nervous about today, my head is a mess at the moment and I've had so much going on that all of a sudden this day is here and I feel a bit unprepared. We have decided we are not going on holiday but may go for some day trips or a few nights away somewhere else. Least of our worries at the moment.

Ruth I am so sorry you've had such a scare in the night, I can understand you must be beside yourself and desperate to know all is still ok. Try to stay as positive as you can and I hope they can help reassure you tomorrow. Have you had pain and cramps as well or just the bleeding? Big :hugs:

Jen, hope you have a good day off and that you have a sick free day.

I'll update you all later after my scan xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

No pain or cramps, there is very little bleeding now. X


----------



## JenJen80

Hope all is ok Ruth x


----------



## Bec27

Hi everyone,

I'm so pleased to hear you've had no pain or cramps and that there is very little bleeding now. I'm thinking of you and really hoping you get some more reassurance soon x

My scan went really well, he/she was wriggling around like mad and all seemed good. They put me forward 4 days so I'm 12+6 today. Due March 16th.

The scan was the first time I've had where I felt happy since Tue and I really needed it. Everything else is so awful right now, this was a glimmer of good. My head is such a mess right now :(

Hoping everyone else is good xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

So glad it went well Bec, you needed something good x x


----------



## JenJen80

Good glad the scan went well.:flower:

Just me to go now on weds next week :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Naughty baby is fine! Wriggling about loads! Apparently there is a little bruise next to the gestational sac which is common and is the reason for the bleed. Everything else is as it should be x x*


----------



## Bec27

Oh that's brilliant Ruth, what a huge relief :hugs: now take it easy and don't overdo it x


----------



## New Mrs W

Taking it easy is not much of a problem for me!! Ha ha!! Also, had to have an anti-d jab. Had it at 28 weeks last time but if there is ever a bleed past 12 weeks you need a jab. Last time it was in my arm - this time it was in my bottom!!!!! Tee hee!! xx


----------



## Bec27

Haha!! I used to have the depo-provera contraceptive injection every 3 months and that is in your bum too!! So glad baby is well :) Glad you can take it easy- not usually something us teachers are very good at. Keep resting and take it easy when you're back at work x


----------



## JenJen80

Yay glad to hear all is ok x


----------



## Laura91

Glad everyone's ok in here :) Not long till your scan now Jen! x


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, we made a snap decision last night to come away so we're now in the beautiful Cotswolds. Things are a little better after the shock of everything has worn off. We have a very hard road ahead but for now we're just trying to take some time to accept everything that has happened, get our heads around it all and trying to be there for each other. I have wi-fi here so can come online. Hope everyone is good and that your scan goes well on Wednesday Jen. I threw up for the first time yesterday morning- strange at 13+1 I thought and hoping it was a one off rather than a sign of things to come. Feeling fine today, just odd tummy cramps- things must be stretching.

Hope you didn't overdo it if you were back at work today Ruth x


----------



## JenJen80

Bec i'm glad you chose to go away hopefully it will do you the world of good.
I was the same last week when I was very sick not been that bad since I got pregnant.

Feeling a little nervous about scan and worry something will be wrong :( but that's just me being silly. Work is much easier this week and only doing 3 days so I feel happier.


----------



## New Mrs W

Good Bec, being away will do you the world of good. Maybe its the start of starting to get your head around things? Just try to have fun xx

Jen I was so worried before my scan - and despite what happened everything with baby is fine. It's so normal to worry, but your being sick and starting to show are both good signs. You will be fine!!

Just think, in a week or so we'll be in the second tri!! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Yes it's definitely a good thing we came away, it's still hard but there are lots more distractions here and my mum needed us here so I feel we are helping and doing good. Josh is such a ray of sunshine for everyone too- playing peekaboo and running around with his little toy cars etc. we're having a day out today so looking forward to that.

I'm still getting a lot of cramping which is starting to worry me a bit as I've hardly had any, now I'm really stressed and am getting tons- hopefully it's nothing to be concerned about. 

Jen I, like Ruth, also worried before the scan, it's completely normal. Just try to be excited more and everything will go great.

Anyway, take care ladies and thanks so much for being here for me xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all had some sad news today :(. My husbands aunt passed away in the early hours of this morning. She was very ill and had been for sometime.
Going to go and make MIL smile tomorrow with pictures of the scan.

Bec hope the cramps aren't too bad today x


----------



## Bec27

Sorry to hear that Jen, hope the scan pics cheer everyone up and give happiness at a difficult time. Can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow Jen, best of luck, enjoy it :)

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

So sorry Jen :-( but hopefully today's news will cheer your husband's family up. Good luck x x


----------



## Bec27

Good luck again for today Jen, not sure what time your scan is but thinking of you x


----------



## Laura91

Good luck for today Jen! 

Sorry i've been a bit absent lately, work's been busier this week so I haven't had much chance to reply - i'm still reading though :thumbup:

Hope everyone's ok! :flower: xx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all scan was amazing and very exciting. 
Little monkey was lying on his/her front and wouldn't turn over.
I am exactly 13 weeks today so now due on the 19th march :).


----------



## JenJen80

Will post pics later x


----------



## New Mrs W

Yay!!! So all four of us due within a week or so of each other!! So happy for us all!!! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

And I finally told my mum and she burst into tears bless her.


----------



## JenJen80

So ladies have we choosen names yet?
We have decided that it will be Emily Helen (after my mum) or Holly Evelyn (after OHs gran.
For A boy we have Noah William not sure on other boys names at the moment.


----------



## Bec27

Lovely names Jen. We haven't decided middle names yet and only have a few mutual favourites then we'll decide when we find out the sex and baby is born. Fave names for a boy are Jamie or Jake. Our favourite girls name was Sophie but my best friend has called her little girl Sophie so now we're thinking Emily May. We will wait before we think anymore, only 6 weeks tomorrow and we'll know pink or blue.


----------



## New Mrs W

Lovely names girls!! We haven't really discussed but I really like Niall for a boy, maybe Patrick or Christopher as a middle name (I feel the need to have a saint's name in there somewhere!!) I know DH isn't keen on this though - but his offering so far is Don!! It is his grandad's name (Frankie is named for my grandad who was Peter Francis) but still, I'm not keen. For girls I like Lucia, Beatrice and Nell. Not too sure on middle names as Frankie's middle name is Antony as both his grandads' middle name is Antony so I suppose we should honour our mums too but they don't share any name. So it would either be NAME Margaret Jane or else we just choose a completely different name. I like Evangeline or maybe Julliet. Think I'll wait to see what flavour we've got going on before we really start thinking about it properly though xx


----------



## JenJen80

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac185/jenneil1980/SAM_2735-1.jpg

Here is the scan pic as you can see baby is lying on front.


----------



## Laura91

We can only agree on Sophie and Max at the minute :haha: We both like lots of names but don't like each others choices :roll:

Jen that's so cute! I can't wait for my second scan next week x


----------



## Bec27

Sweet pic Jen :)

We're the same Laura we don't agree on quite a few names, I love Nathan for a boy but DH says absolutely no, he loves Francesca for a girl and I'm not at all keen. So it should be easier when we know the sex. So how come you have another scan next week? Lucky thing, I can't wait for our next one in 6 weeks time.

We're enjoying our last day in the Cotswolds, home tomorrow. Things are ok. Hope you're all good :)


----------



## JenJen80

Glad you have had a lovely break Bec you needed it.

I've just been horribly sick again that's the second time now. it's funny but once I've been sick I feel so much better.
I'm now off for my birthday lunch with my mum as OH is planned to take me to the cinema tomorrow and then for an Indian in the evening.
Mum also wants to take me to Mothercare this afternoon she wants to buy the cot for us bless her. I said we would buy second hand and her friend has a cot that we are going to look at.

Have a good day and a lovely weekend all. x


----------



## Laura91

We have to have a second scan because they put me back to 11 weeks when we went last time and you have to be 11+3 to have the DS testing :roll: So we're back there a week today :dance: x


----------



## New Mrs W

Yay for second scans!! xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Jen I have never seen a scan with baby on its tummy before!! xx


----------



## JenJen80

New Mrs W said:


> Jen I have never seen a scan with baby on its tummy before!! xx

Neither had I and to be honest it was a bit of a shock to start with but then we saw the HB and we tried to get it on it's back. Baby was having none of it lol.
I used to sleep on my front before I found out I was expecting :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Well I assume it's as a natural position as on the back, I wonder why we don't see as many scan pics like that? I'm still tummy sleeping!! I remember last time being DESPERATE to be able to sleep on my tummy again so I'm making the most of it while I can!

Bec, are you having a good time on holiday? Xx


----------



## Bec27

Laura91 said:


> We have to have a second scan because they put me back to 11 weeks when we went last time and you have to be 11+3 to have the DS testing :roll: So we're back there a week today :dance: x

Oh brilliant, lucky you :) will be lovely to see your bub again. 

I also really missed sleeping on my tummy when pregnant last time so have been enjoying it but it's starting to get uncomfortable now- mainly for my back.

I have enjoyed some of the holiday Ruth, we've had some time just the three of us which has been nice and it's funny that I have felt easier about things since being here when I thought it'd be harder. I think it'll be nice to get home though and back to familiarity. It has been good knowing that us being here has helped the whole family.

Anyway, terrible though it is I have to watch Eastenders now- finally the affair is coming out!! xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

it's been a while...suppose we're all busy getting on with life! How did your second scan go Laura? All good I hope :) Lucky you getting to see your little one again. I can't wait- 5 weeks today and counting!

So, not much has happened since I last wrote- including the Eastenders I was so excited about- cannot believe we still don't know who Kat has been seeing! (A bit of an addict I'm afraid- pls forgive me!!) I feel like I have got so much more energy now so have been getting back into my cooking- which DH seems v happy about! Other than that I've been trying to find some warm maternity clothes and just doing jobs. We have a nice weekend lined up as it's my birthday on Sunday. Only trouble is money is a bit tight with me not working so we've got Tesco vouchers funding our meal out tomorrow night then a picnic on the Norfolk Broads on Sunday. Going to visit my favourite little farm there, just hoping the weather holds up. 

I am feeling so much better than I have been about all my family issues so that's good. Not much has improved but time is great at helping you deal with things and it's great I've got something so exciting to focus on with new baby. Can't wait till we have our scan to find out pink or blue. I'm expecting blue- anyone else got a feeling?

Anyway, hope you are all well and that you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Bec. Lol I'm getting fed up with the Easties storyline now they do know how to drag it out don't they. I think it's fine that you are an addict I Love Home and Away and Neighbours and will Sky+ them everyday. I have been watching them for years :).

All is good here pretty quiet week really. Have been telling a few more people. MIL spread the news yesterday to her family as It was OH's Aunties funeral yesterday:cry:. Sadly OH couldn't go because of work and I wouldn't go without him plus it was quite a drive and would have been a long day.

My sickness comes and goes. Not had a date for my next scan but had my results from the Downs test this week and all is ok.
My mum is constantly on the phone checking i'm ok she can't wait to be a granny.

Glad things are better with the family Beth. Hope Ruth and Laura are both ok too.


----------



## New Mrs W

Hey girls! All is good here too. Had a bit of a mad week. PILs were here last weekend which was lovely, on Tuesday it was Frankie's birthday - I cannot believe my baby is 2!! I was gutted that DH and I both had to work but we all got up at 6:30 and went downstairs to open presents and play. He spent the day with my Mum and Dad then we had a birthday tea and cake with candles just the three of us so that was nice. Today is his party so my SIL and her partner are stating for the weekend. Last year we had his party in our church hall and invited EVERYONE!! I did all the catering and it was fun but hard work. This year we are just having it at a little playgym where Frankie loves to go. It's costing just £90 and all I have to provide is the cake. But then the cake is a story in itself!! I love to bake and always want to bake his cakes. Last year's was a triumph (if I say so myself). It was a three tiered cake, the tiers were alternate blue and white and it was covered in layered stars. I was really pleased with it. This year's is a Night Garden cake and I've had to do so modeling with sugar paste which I'm pretty new at. I baked the cake on Thursday and decorated it last night. I started at 6 when DH got home and it was after 10 when I'd finished!! I'm really pleased with it-Upsy Daisy looks a little scary but Frankie recognised each of the characters and seems really pleased with it so that's the main thing. I'll post some photos later.

Glad your downs test came back clear Jen. And glad that you're starting to feel happier Bec. I'm sure that holiday with your family will have helped loads. Laura hope you are well too.

Can you believe we're invthe second tri?? My anatomy scan is on 26th Oct (same as you Bec I think). I have no gut feeling whatsoever this time. I absolutely knew frankie was a boy from day one but this pregnancy has been very different so far so who knows? I can only imagine another boy but that may well be because that's what I've already got. After the horrid bleed at 12 weeks I will just be happy to see a healthy munchkin in there! Xxxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone, sorry i've been quiet. Work has been quite busy lately so don't really have chance to update! I do still nosy through though ;)

Scan went fine, pictures are in my journal if you'd like to see :) All pictures are on post#2 so you don't have to search through!

I have a sneaky feeling it's a girl - I posted a thread in 2nd/3rd tri (can't remember which) asking for skull/nub guesses and so far it's 13-7 in favour of girl.

We have our next scan on the 9th November to see what we got! :dance: xx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all

Got my scan date but had to cancel it due to work so have now got it on the 30th October. We are going to find out what we are having :)

Had a lovely letter from the tax man today a nice big fat cheque which has come at the right time and I'm putting it all towards baby things.
OH had one two but he has chosen to pay off his CC with his.

My little bump is coming along nicely very nearly out of my ordinary jeans but struggling to find maternity ones :(

Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## Laura91

Looks like good news all round Jen! x


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, wow Ruth congrats on Frankie's 2nd birthday, I'd love to see a photo of his cake, Josh loves in the night garden and I was originally going to base his cake on Iggle Piggle, then realised I'd be best keeping it simple till I'm a bit more experienced. How exciting that we have our scans the same day Ruth, what time is yours? Mine is at 3.30pm and I know that day is going to drag soooooo much!

Lucky you Jen, I could really do with a nice tax rebate right about now, thinking about it I am owed some tax back. Maybe if I send them my p45 I'll get my tax back. Will have to look into that, money is som tight right now. My bump is getting pretty big now too, swear I look about 20 weeks!

It was my birthday on Sunday so we had a lovely meal Saturday night and day out on Sunday and I'm now writing this on my new I-pad 3 from my mum :) love it! 

I felt proper movement from baby today. Have felt a handful of flutters over the last few weeks but this was like a real little kick- amazing :) anyone else felt movement yet? 

xxx


----------



## Bec27

P.s. yes Laura I looked at your pic and voted girl. I'll see if I can attach mine and see what you all think x


----------



## JenJen80

O wow Bec I haven't felt a thing yet but having not been through it before i have no idea what it would feel like.


----------



## Bec27

No I didn't feel flutters last time till 19 weeks so it must just be you can feel it earlier in subsequent pregnancies. Hear it a lot from other women who are pregnant with their 2nd, 3rd etc. It's quite normal not to feel anything up till 22 weeks with your first x


----------



## Bec27

My scan at 12 +6, eventually figured out how to do it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JenJen80

Lovely scan picture :). I can't wait for the next one I wonder if baby will behave and lie on it's back this time :)


----------



## Laura91

Bec I say boy :) I'm generally wrong but hey, I have a 50/50 chance :haha: x


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

I can't believe it's October tomorrow, I love this time of year :) I'm feeling a lot better about all my family struggles and am just so grateful to have a wonderful sister and husband I can talk to and my gorgeous boy who is my absolute world- he makes me smile and laugh every day :)

We haven't done much this week. Went to the zoo with a friend and her little girl on Thursday which was nice, the rest of the week has been me catching up with housework and cooking delicious soups etc. I love having my energy back although I do get tired still especially if I overdo it. DH was out for drinks Fri night so I had my pregnant friend over and we had a take away and DVD evening which was so much fun...thinking he should go out more often! ;)

How has everyone else's week been? Hope you are all good and our little bumps are growing nicely and well :) xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Bec sounds like you have had a lovely week.

I'm pretty much the same I feel great until I over do it. Yesterday we did some shopping and by the time I got home I was exhausted and was sick :(.

Did buy myself a Dream Genii pregnancy pillow yesterday to see if It would help me get a bit more comfortable at night and it did help last night.

Today we are off out to lunch with my parents as it's my mums birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Laura91

What hasn't my energy returned yet? All I want to do is sleep still :haha:!

Other than being tired i'm good thanks :) Finding it difficult to get comfy at night just lately so may have to invest in a pregnancy pillow..

Didn't do much of anything over the weekend except sort out housework and relax.

Back at work today and I'm in need of some matchsticks to keep my eyes open :sleep: x


----------



## JenJen80

My energy has returned now.
Finally broke the news to my boss last night, she was over the moon and gave me a huge hug. It's a big weight off my shoulders now.


----------



## JenJen80

Hellloooo where are we all?

This week has been quite a rollercoaster week (baby is ok). Firstly my grandad had been in and out of hospital with his heart, My mum's dog had a stroke and had to be put to sleep, I managed to drive over something in the road and ended up with a nasty puncture (costing me £70 for a new tyre), And to top it off I had to work a 50 hour week I was absolutely shattered!!!!!
Hoping next week will be a little quieter for me lol. I've still yet to feel the baby move but my bump is coming along quite nicely now and defo in maternity trousers and I find them so comfy.

Having a quiet weekend as I so need it as we have a busy few ones coming up.

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Laura91

Hi Jen :wave: Sounds like you had a shocker of a week! Hope you had a relaxing weekend to make up for it :thumbup:
I'm around but busy with work so finding time to respond to posts is quite hard at the minute but trying to get on when I can :) (Always reading though ;))
Everything's still fine with me, have my 16 week midwife appointment on Wednesday. I can't believe i'm almost at 4 months :| Where did the time go?! xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi ladies!!! Long time no speak! Just wanted to see how everyone is, how our bumps are coming along and to say that we had our anomoly scan today and everything looks good. And we found out that we will be giving Frankie a baby brother!! I am thrilled, I love the idea of two little boys!! xx


----------



## JenJen80

Wow fantastic news. I was meant to have mine today but due to work I had to change it to Tuesday.

My bump is coming along nicely and has certainly grown this last two weeks.

I keep randomly be sick and the heartburn is bad. But other than that I sleep well and feel ok.
Just about to start my week off which I am looking forward too.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Bec27

Great news Ruth :)

Enjoy your week off Jen, and Ruth as well :)

We also had our anomaly scan today and everything is looking good and healthy with our little one. Found out Josh is going to have a little brother too so very excited. 

Go team blue!! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## JenJen80

Yay Bec another boy Congratulations x 

I'm just hoping baby co operates on Tuesday so we can find out.


----------



## New Mrs W

Fab news Bec!!! 

Jen I'm sure your LO will play ball, can't wait to find out what flavour your baby is!! xx


----------



## Bec27

Morning ladies, just wanted to say good luck at your anomaly scan today Jen :) what time have you got it? I'm sure it'll go well, enjoy seeing your bubba x

I've got some physio this morning which I can't wait for, really hoping it helps my SPD/PGP.

Hope everyone is good still and that Jen and Ruth are both having good weeks off, have you done anything nice? 

How's work Laura and when is your scan?

xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Bec it's not till 3pm this afternoon so it will be a long day lol.

Hope Physio goes ok and sorry to hear you are suffering a bit.

Having a generally quiet week this week I have a 9 year old coming to stay tomorrow for a couple of days so that will keep me busy. Saturday OH and I are off to see the Lion King in Bristol.


----------



## Bec27

JenJen80 said:


> Hi Bec it's not till 3pm this afternoon so it will be a long day lol.
> 
> Hope Physio goes ok and sorry to hear you are suffering a bit.
> 
> Having a generally quiet week this week I have a 9 year old coming to stay tomorrow for a couple of days so that will keep me busy. Saturday OH and I are off to see the Lion King in Bristol.

Mine was at 3.30pm and I hated the wait too- kept myself nice and busy which helped. Let us know how it goes and which team you're on :)

A quiet week sounds nice (forgotten what they are like!!) enjoy your little visitor too x


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh yes, good luck Jen!! I'll be thinking of you.

So far my plans for my week off have been scuppered by Frankie not being 100%. he has a temperature and has been sick, yesterday literally all he wanted to do was snuggle on my knee and although he's a good cuddler, he certainly won't normally sit cuddling for more than a minute at a time. I made the most of it!!! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, poor little Frankie, get well soon little one. Josh is the same, you know he's poorly if he settles down for long cuddles! Bless :) hope he recovers soon and that you don't get it. 

My physio went quite well this morning although it was challenging to keep Josh entertained and stop him running off through the curtained cubicle while having the physical manipulation but the physio was great and really good with him. She realigned my sacrum and I've got a support band and another appointment in 2 weeks, just gotta hope it doesn't get too bad otherwise the next 19/20 weeks are going to drag by very painfully :( hoping this little boy arrives early so it's less time in that uncomfortable stage right at the end...fingers crossed :)

Xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Well ladies looks like it's a :pink: one for me.


----------



## Bec27

Awh, congratulations hun x


----------



## New Mrs W

That's lovely news Jen!! We needed a bit of balance on here after the two blue bundles already! xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, just wanted to wish you luck for your scan today Laura, not sure what time it is but hope it goes well and that baby is nice and healthy :)

I'm doing ok, absolutely shattered running around after DS- he is such an energetic little boy! Not sure how I'm going to cope the further on I get! How is Frankie Ruth? Hope he is better now. Josh has 3 new teeth including his first molar. 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

No news from Laura? My money's on a pink bump for her!

Frankie seems better thanks Bec, still coughing and snotty and eating very little but running around as normal so I'm much happier!

Well done Josh on his new teeth! Was he unwell cutting them? Frankie was unwell with his canines but fine with the rest. Can't believe I've got all that to go through again!!!

Have been watching some of our home videos of Frankie today - leaving hospital, first bath etc. It's been getting me so excited about this new baby!! I feel a little guilty as when I was pregnant last time, the new baby was all I could think of but this time I am so preoccupied with Frankie I don't think of this LO even nearly as much!!

Has anyone thought of any names yet? DH is rubbishing every name I suggest so far!! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Yes Ruth he's been dribbling for months but we had a few days where he had red cheeks, was very out of sorts, awful nappies and the worst nappy rash to the point where he couldn't sit or lie on his bottom :( he was crying in his sleep and clinging to us when we held him so we didn't touch his bottom, poor thing it was awful. I've always sworn by Metanium nappy rash cream but even that took several days and he screamed through every nappy change...awful :( better now though :) so glad Frankie seems much better in himself.

I thought we'd settled on a name till DH started throwing new ones around again- or old ones suggested before that I don't like! So I've told him to keep a list now but secretly I'm hoping we still go with my fave- Jake. Or we like Jamie too and both go well with Josh. It's hard when you don't agree on names, especially if you have some you really like and OH doesn't. Hopefully he'll suggest a name you love or like one you suggest soon :)

What about Jen and Laura, any names yet?

I don't think about this baby as often Ruth, it's definitely different with your first, don't feel guilty about it, we have toddlers who keep us occupied! I can't wait to meet our little man, have been shopping and got his coming home outfit and other gorgeous newborn clothes, it's very exciting, although slightly daunting thinking about having 2 under 2!

Sure it'll all be amazing :) xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all. Been an emotional week for me as my grandad sadly passed away on Thursday :(. I have been trying to keep it together and trying not up stress the baby.

Today I have woken up with a stinking cold and feel awful.


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw Jen, so sorry to hear about your grandad. It's awful to lose anyone you love but the extra pregnancy hormones can't be making it any easier for you to deal with. Big hugs to you xxxxx hope your cold goes soon too xxxx

I have my flu jab this morning (gulp!) Had to have some blood taken on Weds as a little boy at school came back from half term with slapped cheek syndrome. They need to know if I have the antibodies or if I've caught the virus or anything. The doctor said that once the rash is apparent the child is no longer contagious and as it was half term the week before I didn't see him so most likely won't have come into contact with it at all, but better safe than sorry I guess. Have you ladies had your flu jabs yet?

Bec I think that Josh and Jake are names that are made for each other. My Godson is Jake Alexander and his brother is Josh. Their youngest brother is Finley - in case you ever get a third blue one!!!! I have my heart set on Niall Patrick and although DH like Patrick, he is not keen on Niall at all :-( I love it and think it goes really well with Frankie. I have banded about a few other names - Kit, Lawrence (Larry), Jeremy (Jem) but the one I really want is Niall. TBH I think I could probably win him over but I don't want to name him something that his Daddt doesn't love too. We both love Frankie and I love watching DH proudly introducing our son to people and want the same for this LO. But all DH has come up with so far is Don after his grandad. Don - I ask you!!! Bloody men putting spanners in the works!! Xx


----------



## Laura91

So sorry ladies! I somehow managed to unsubscribe from here :dohh:

Only just noticed, that'll teach me to have 30+ subscriptions :rofl:

We found out on 9th November that we are indeed carrying a :pink: bundle!

We've chosen the name Eva Nicole - Nicole just as a middle name though :)

Lots and lots of pictures in my journal (posted yesterday) showing updates on her room and baby buys xx


----------



## JenJen80

Yay how lovely looks like we have two :blue: and two:pink: :happydance:


----------



## JenJen80

Laura91 said:


> So sorry ladies! I somehow managed to unsubscribe from here :dohh:
> 
> Only just noticed, that'll teach me to have 30+ subscriptions :rofl:
> 
> We found out on 9th November that we are indeed carrying a :pink: bundle!
> 
> We've chosen the name Eva Nicole - Nicole just as a middle name though :)
> 
> Lots and lots of pictures in my journal (posted yesterday) showing updates on her room and baby buys xx


OMG I have just seen how organised you are and it all looks so lovely x


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw, so we have two boys and two girls!!! We should pair them off!! Congrats Laura xx


----------



## Laura91

How has everyone been?

I've been trying to think of mini targets so that the time goes a little quicker :haha:

So far, i've got 2 weeks & 1 day until my v-day

Then, 3 weeks & 1 day until 3rd tri (which i'll be 27w on the 27th Dec ;))

Then after that I have nothing until my maternity leave kicks in at 36 weeks :( I need something to break that 9 week gap up! x


----------



## New Mrs W

Good idea with the targets. I have 1 week til Vday, then three til 3rd tri, then I more or less have two weeks off work so I'll be 29 weeks when I go back to work. Then it's 5 weeks til half term, another week off and I'm only going back for one week as it's parents' evening and their new teacher couldn't do it as she'll have only just met them! Then mat leave starts at 37 weeks!! Then three weeks til D-Day!!!! Sounds good to me!

Hope you're all well x x x


----------



## Laura91

So according to my notes, they didn't change my due date after my 13w scan :huh: I know it was only one day but I just assumed that they'd change my paperwork.. clearly not.

So anyway, my due date is actually 28th March 2013.

Although, i've still had my tickers and been updating on the right day :rofl:


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

It's been a while! Hope we're all good. Hope you're doing ok Jen, so sorry about your grandad :hugs:

Congrats on your :pink: bub Laura :) Amazing pics of everything so far- I don't think I had half of that by your stage when I was pregnant with Josh! 

How you doing Ruth? Hope Frankie is well, Josh has got a sickness bug and he's teething so I'm feeling pretty tired from bad nights. He seems a bit better than yesterday though so it's going the right way. 

I like the countdown thing too although I was talking with DH earlier about how different it is this time compared to the 1st. Anyway, 2 days till v-day (eek!) 3 weeks 2 days till 3rd tri (double eek!) that is also when my best friend's first baby (a girl) is due so that's really exciting :) 

I reckon Christmas and new year will be a big distraction then it'll seem really close. I'm sooooo excited to meet my little man (a little apprehensive too with managing my energetic toddler whilst breast feeding and being completely sleep deprived again but I know it'll be amazing, totally worth it and that mega tired bit is just temporary) are you feeling the same Ruth? I'm having fun planning Christmas for Josh- our last one as a family of 3. Have got him a cute Xmas day top and socks and a few lovely presents. We're not going mad but it's nice to treat him :) Can't wait :)

xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

Well Bec, I am feeling sooooo ready for Christmas and very happy at the moment because . . . on Monday afternoon at school we received our OfSTED phone call!!! We have been expecting it since May so literally EVERYTHING was up to date and ready (all assessment results, targets, School Improvement Plan, you name it!!!) but it was still scary thinking that within less than 24 hours there would be two people scrutinising everything for 48 hours. Anyway, a meeting with the lead inspector as part of the SLT, two 35 minute observations and an observed assembly (!!) later, I am happy to say that everything went swimmingly and we are very pleased with the result. Obviously can't give the judgement until the report is official and published but we feel the result is fair and deserved. As a Catholic school, we have to have a separate RE inspection which will be the week after next but it will be in no way as stressful as having less than 24 hours notice!!! So, bring on Christmas and the celebrations!!!!

So sorry to hear Josh isn't 100%. Frankie was poorly a couple of weeks ago. He won't eat if he's poorly which stresses me out big time, but he's literally been eating me out of house and home this week so is making up for it. Teething is the worst - it just seems to go on forever! Poor Josh and poor you :hugs:

I am starting to become nervous about the thought of breastfeeding with a toddler about. Especially those first few weeks of establishing and non stop feeding. DH will have his paternity leave of course, and he will try to get another week or two as holiday which will be so useful. My mum and dad are only 5 mins away and my mum only works three days a week as she cares for Frankie while I'm at work on Mondays and Tuesdays so I know I'll have her support too. The sleepless nights only lasted about 3 or 4 weeks for us - Frankie was an awesome sleeper - so I'm pretty nervous about this one not sleeping! We'll have to cope somehow!

Xxxxxx


----------



## JenJen80

Hello everyone wow what a week. 
Grandads funeral was on Tuesday but it was lovely and sad at the same time. We gave him a lovely send off.
I had lots of Aunties and cousins all wanting a touch of my belly lol.
It's been an awful week since as we have had torrential wind and rain. What should have been a 25 min has taken me 1-2 hours because all routes in are bad. I had my boss out on weds morning to rescue me when I got stuck in a village and couldn't get out either end. Not good when pregnant but at least I remained calm.

Glad to hear you are all well.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

Glad your ofsted went well Ruth, that's a nice weight off your mind before Christmas, hopefully your RE inspection goes just as well :) 

Wow 3-4 weeks of sleepless nights- you were so lucky! Hopefully you will be just as lucky this time. We weren't so lucky, I say 'we' but with me breast feeding and being a stay at home mum I am always the one to get up in the night. At the moment I'm still up once or twice each night, I get the rare night off but it's easier than in the feeding days. What I'm most nervous about is sleepless nights then having to entertain Josh in the day. Also I go to about 4 or 5 baby clubs a week with Josh now which I can't see being able to happen when baby is born. I am a very sociable person and it gets me down being on my own for whole days- especially with DH working 12 hour days. I know I'll be tired and have my hands full so maybe I'll be happy to stay at home while I find my feet with having a newborn and a toddler- we'll see!

I am still so excited to meet our new little man though, it's going to be amazing and we're so so lucky :) 

Glad you were able to give your grandad a good send off Jen, I know these things are never easy but a good service can make all the difference. Big :hugs: to you x 

How are you all doing with the country's storms? Jen you said the weather has been bad whee you are, we've just had wind and rain but nothing too torrential and certainly no serious flooding or accidents caused by it. Hope you are all ok.

How are you doing Laura? Hope you're well :)

Josh is as much of a monkey as ever and keeping me on my toes as always! His teething seems to have settled a bit in the last couple of days. I took him to see Santa last week for the first time and he hated it! Screamed the place down poor thing- suppose it is pretty scary as it's a stranger and all you can see are his eyes! Needless to say I didn't buy the photo they tried to sell me of the experience! He loved his present though :)


----------



## JenJen80

Hi how are we all doing?

Have been really busy getting ready for Christmas and have almost finished my shopping. I did most of it online as I didn't fancy dragging round the shops when they were busy.

Had my 25 week check last week and heard the heartbeat again. Baby has been very active and I'm still suffering really bad heartburn and random sickness.

I cannot believe how much this year is flying by and I have decided to give up work at 36 weeks now as they have found my replacement. I'm not even sure I am going back next year as the hours are very long and it won't be fair on the baby.

So what are all your plans for Christmas. We are off to my mums on Christmas eve till boxing day then we will spend boxing day with OH's family and then I'm back to work :(.


----------



## Laura91

Hola :flower:

Been off work all week, feel so run down, full of cold and just exhausted!

The only presents I have bought so far are the ones for my nephews.. I'll do the rest either this weekend or online and do next day delivery (fingers crossed).

Bit peed off today as had a run in with OH last night (explained in my journal) and I won a Pandora charm on eBay last week, arrived this morning and it's not even Pandora :growlmad: Luckily it was only for me and I wasn't relying on it for someone's present! Anyway, i've emailed the seller and asked for a refund - i'll have to wait and see what they say.

Anywho.. here's a sneaky peak at my bump lately :)

25 weeks against 24..:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=532499&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1355492737https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=532501&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1355492748


----------



## New Mrs W

Wow Laura, you've grown loads in just one week!!!!

I'm starting to struggle with tiredness again :-( had gotten over it at about 17 weeks but at 26 weeks it's getting me again. Only three working days left until 2 weeks off though, and then only 6 weeks (18 working days) until I leave for mat leave so I'll try and push through.

Hope everyone is okxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, I'm full of cold too Laura, it's so hard with an energetic toddler to look after and a husband who won't be home till late. Got up at 4.15am to have a lemsip as I just couldn't sleep but gave up and stayed up so it's been a long day. So glad it's Friday and hubby is around all weekend (he's been working quite a few Saturdays doing overtime recently). Shame though as i have a Xmas meal out with family tomorrow night and I NEVER get out anymore and now I'm ill! Will still go but it won't be quite the same :(

Not long for you to go Ruth till a nice break, I know what you mean about the tiredness, I've noticed it creeping back again but it must be harder working as well. I can't believe I'm in 3rd tri tomorrow- it's going so quickly now.

Other than the cold I've just been suffering with heartburn and hip and pelvis pain at night. The SPD has definitely been relieved by the physio which is good. Have been pretty hormonal and emotional this week- poor DH! Hopefully it'll settle down as it's horrible feeling so low for really no reason.

How are the rest of you doing in terms of pregnancy symptoms? Hope you get better soon Laura and that Ruth and Jen manage to avoid colds x x x


----------



## Laura91

Back at work today, wishing i'd stayed in bed though :(

Still full of cold, got a sore throat and just absolutely nackered! I've been waking up constantly throughout the night for the last 3 nights because my throat becomes so dry and sore.

Other than this, I'm plodding along ok :) x


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: Just popping in to say that I had my 3D scan today, all pictures and a quick update is in my journal (link in siggy!) come over and take a peak! Didn't wanna overload with pictures in here as there are quite a few :shy:! xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw that's lovely Laura, she's a real cutie!!! I bought a 3G scan voucher on Groupon worth £90 for £30 just before Christmas, need to book it ASAP or baby will be too big to fully appreciate on the scan.

Hope everyone's had a good Christmas and I wish you all a happy new year!! Can you believe we're all less than 12 weeks from meeting our little ones? Eeek!!!! So exciting. 

It's been a busy time in our house, aside from Christmas. We have completely redecorated our dining room and hallway/steps, both of which were massive jobs and as DH works FT and could only get on with it at evenings and weekends it took the best part of 6 weeks to complete both!! I must point out that our house is a very old house and the walls all but crumble as soon as they see a wallpaper stripper so DH had a lot of repair work to do before he could even begin staining woodwork and hanging wallpaper. He has also built a little cubbyhole for me in the dining room for me to hide all my bits and pieces away (vacuum cleaner, baking box etc) and I'm so happy with the job he's done. The downstairs of our house is now exactly as I would want it. We have a mezzanine level which has the main bathroom and our nursery and then the top level holds our bedroom and ensuite and the spare room which is to become Frankie's big boy bedroom. Our room was done only last year and I love it, so no changes needed there. The nursery was only done in 2010 for Frankie but, of course, I want to freshen it up and make it all nice and new for this little bundle. Currently it is pale blue with white built-in wardrobes (built from scratch by my very talented DH), a white cotbed (currently in bed mode), a white rocking chair and a White changing table. The accessories are all navy blue and white and are moon and stars themed. It is a really gorgeous room and I just feel at peace being there. I don't plan to replace any of the furniture (a new mattress of course) but want to freshen up the paint work and repaint the walls. I found some super cute sail boat material at Dunelm Mills this week so am going to make new curtains, bedding, cushions, bunting and wall hangings to give it a new theme. Can't wait!! The bathroom needs a freshen up pretty soon, but the next big job on our list is Frankie's big boy bedroom. I'm thinking if orange/yellow/white striped wall paper on two of the walls, and the rest (it is an oddly shaped room!!) to have a jungle scene with loads of animals as Frankie is animal mad!! DH is going to build some massive built-in wardrobes again (the room really is too large for a child so we figured we could use some of the wardrobe space for storage other than his things) as well as some animal themed drawers and cupboards. I am on the lookout for suitable animal material to make curtains and bedding for him. And then the house will be fit for the arrival of our new baby!!


----------



## New Mrs W

Sorry, pressed "Post" before I meant to!!

Wanted to ask how you all are and how your preparations are coming on? Becs are you as shattered as me having a toddler to run around after? I'm back to work on mon and it will be a break!!! Although I am proud to announce that after much hard work from my little boy over Christmas he is now potty trained!!! So no two in nappies for me!!!!

Big hugs xx


----------



## JenJen80

Hello every one.

Lovely Pics Laura :). Christmas was good here we had a lovely time but I was straight back to work the day after boxing day and have been exhausted ever since. Luckily I only have 16 days left and start my Mat leave at 34 weeks now which I'm looking forward too.
It doesn't look like I will be returning to my current job as my boss has now told me I can't take baby with me :(. TBH I'm fed up with the long hours and it wouldn't be fair to drag a baby round with me so hopefully will find something closer to home.

Still yet to get the Nursery sorted (still trying to clear out all junk). My dad is coming to paint it. Also still got a few bits to buy still but getting there.


----------



## Laura91

Thanks ladies :flower:

*NewMrsW* - Sounds like you've been very busy! 
I'm doing good, we've practically got everything we need now - except a couple of little bits. I've started to struggle with my hips/pelvic area in the last week so will mention it at the Doctors tomorrow (GTT test) - everything is pointing towards mild SPD :nope:
I have no idea how you or Bec are managing with a toddler to run around after too!

*JenJen* - Back to work on Boxing Day sounds cruel :haha: I'm glad you only have 16 days left, sounds like you're ready for another break!
That's a shame that you can't return to your job but like you say, maybe you'll find one closer to home with you'll enjoy more :)

xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, so nice to hear all your catch up news. I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and new year. We did, it was lovely to have a break with DH off work for a week. Yes Ruth I am finding it pretty hard with an active toddler to run around after too. It has been nice to have a break from the toddler groups I go to as I hadn't realised just how much they take it out of me. They started again this week but josh has had a cough and cold so haven't been back to any yet. I have started to have a lie down and nap when Josh does and that seems to help me get through the day. DH is on lates (8am-8pm) this week and is working this Saturday and next so it's long days and long weeks at the mo. have enlisted the help of my family on the Saturdays so that'll give me a bit of a break. Can't believe we're in third tri- I only have 9 weeks left till my due date which seems mad- this pregnancy is going so quickly. 

We are keeping the nursery as it is and changing the playroom into Josh's bedroom so we have furniture and furnishings to buy to do that up. We're going for a monkey/jungle theme with pale greens, brown and beige, we only painted it cream and had new carpets in there last year so it should go nicely. I can't believe my little one will be going into his first big boy's bed- bless him. I think he'll adapt well as he loves the room as his playroom, it will be strange for him at first though especially as he won't understand. 

My best friend had her little girl on Dec 20th and we went to visit on New Year's Day. I had a good cuddle with her until Josh started crying and throwing his arms in the air wanting me to cuddle him. I passed the baby back and gave him a cuddle but it has made me a bit apprehensive as I wasn't expecting him to react like that. He is such an active little boy, he likes a quick hug and kiss but only tends to cuddle when he's tired or poorly. Think it's got me realising that perhaps thinking a small age gap would mean no effect on Josh was rather naive. I'm going to buy him some news puzzles and books we can get out and look at together when I'm feeding baby and will get him a teddy from baby too. It's hard as he has little understanding being so young himself. Hopefully it'll all fall into place and he'll love his little brother :)

How are you feeling about Frankie Ruth? Great that you've managed to potty train- lucky lady- can't believe I'm going to have two lots of nappies to change! I'm teaching Josh to eat more independently with cutlery at the moment as I figure that will help and he's desperate to be independent now so it keeps him happy to learn new big boy skills. 

Sorry your old job doesn't seem to be an option for you Jen once baby arrives but hopefully it's a blessing in disguise and you find something that suits you more with baby. 

Love you 3D pics Laura- wish we could have afforded to have them done, having said that we didn't have them done with Josh so I'd feel it was a bit unfair if we had them done for this one. She looks beautiful :)

When are you all packing your labour bags? I'm planning to have mine done by 35/36 weeks. I'm using the same cath kidston bag I had as my labour bag with Josh and at least I will know what I used last time and what I didn't. DH made me laugh the other day when he said he was packing his own little bag of snacks and books etc- I said he can think again if he thinks he's reading a book while I'm in labour!! 

Better go take my gaviscon and hit the sack- trying to get earlier nights so it helps as I'm not sleeping that well at the moment with my hips/pelvis. Mine is SPD and it sounds like you may have it too Laura. Get a referral ASAP as they only do physio up to 36 weeks pregnant. The sooner you get it the better.

Happy new year by the way- we can now all say we're having our babies THIS year!!!!!


----------



## New Mrs W

Bec I have felt guilty about frankie having to share me from the day I got my BFP!!! He's not too clingy but once I have another baby attached to my breast all day long I really don't know how he'll feel. I'm going to get him some little toys we can play with together while I am feeding too, and a present from his brother so he feels part of things. But honestly, I hate the thought of him not being the very centre of my attention :cry: but I imagine this is an emotion all new second time mothers experience. Xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Got to go and have a scan tomorrow morning as baby is measuring small than it should be. I'm not to worried as looking at me i'm HUGE lol but at least I get to see my baby again which is very exciting.
Also had sugar in my urine too so Midwife has warned me if it happens again I have to have a glucose test.


----------



## Bec27

I'm sure they'll both be fine and adapt to the new additions Ruth, nice to know we probably all have these concerns though. I'm going to invest in a sling so I can feed baby and still get around or at least have my hands free and I have found some lovely new puzzles to get so we can do them together easily enough.

Lovely that you get to see bub again Jen, hopefully all is ok, sure it will be :)

How's everyone getting on with the snow? We've had some today- most of the afternoon but it's not really settled- only on the roofs and grass. Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh my sling was probably my favourite baby purchase last time round, can't wait to babywear again!! Bought a double pram at the weekend for the days I am home alone with the boys. I wasn't going to as frankie hates the pram and is a brilliant long distance walker but last week in Tesco I was trying to get him to hold my hand and stand still with me for two minutes while I looked at something and he just kept trying to run off and was shouting "Help!!!!" to every passerby! I was mortified but it also made me realise that in just 9 weeks time I'll have a tiny person in a pram that I won't be able to just leave while I chase after the monkey boy!!! 

Coping well with snow up here. We had quite a covering today but it seems to be thawing. Tomorrow will be worse as it will have iced over and be more dangerous :-(

Hope all is ok with the scan Jen. It will be lovely to see her again!

I had MW today. All looks as it should, baby is slightly big and is transverse but she said not to worry about it until 36 weeks. Have booked our 3d scan for the last Friday of Jan so hopefully we will see that he has turned by then!! 

Xx


----------



## Laura91

Not done too bad with snow here, got a couple of inches yesterday but the sun is out today so it's melting away - not sure whether i'm happy/sad about it though :haha:

Hope your scan goes ok Jen and hope you get some nice pictures :)

MrsW - My LO was laid with her head in one hip and her bum/feet in the other but luckily she has moved and is now head (and hands and feet) down :haha:!

She's still measuring a week infront though on all her measurements (head, belly, legs, weight) so i'm going to mention it to the midwife at my next appointment.. I know she'll come when she's ready but surely there's a reason they only let you go 2 weeks over - if I go two weeks over and she's measuring a week ahead, I could really be 3 weeks over :wacko:

Hope everyone's ok! x


----------



## JenJen80

All was fine she is spot on and weighing a lovely 3lb 11ozs.

Had a dusting of snow which then froze and made the roads awful round here but thankfully I didn't have to be at work early.


----------



## Bec27

Oh Ruth your tesco story had me laughing out loud! My Josh is the same, runs away at any opportunity! I've got a harness but agree a double pushchair is something we'll have to invest in too- which one did you get? Also, which sling did you get seeing as it was so good? I've been looking at cot2tot and moby, I have a bad back history so thought they seemed the most supportive.

So glad all is looking good Jen :)

We've had more snow and it's settled but it's not deep or particularly disruptive. Hope everyone stays safe xxx


----------



## New Mrs W

Good news Jen!!!

Bec I have bought a Mama's and Papa's Kato Twin. It's just a pushchair really rather than a proper pram but I'm thinking it will be useful for popping to the shops etc when it's just me and the boys at home. Will use the proper pram when there is someone there to walk with Frankie. I had an Ergo sling when Frankie was little and used a Mei Tai when he was a little bigger xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh and the double is on offer right now, £99 for the double and £29 foe the newborn cocoon!! X


----------



## JenJen80

Hey how are we all doing? Can't believe this is happening next month.

I finished work yesterday which is lovely as I was exhausted. I have lots of lovely things planed over the next few weeks but mostly I am going to take it easy.

Still need to paint the Nursery which my dad is going to do in a couple of weeks. I can't wait to get it sorted and everything in place.


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh lucky you Jen!! I finish in two weeks (only 6 working days!) but it can't come quickly enough!! Had a maternity photo shoot done a couple of weeks ago and a 4d scan last week, here's a couple of the pics.











Cannot believe next month will be the last of our pregnancies!! It seems to have gone quite quickly, but I bet these last few weeks drag!!! xx


----------



## JenJen80

Lovely pics :). I'm actually on 2 weeks A/L then starting maternity leave from 36 weeks.


----------



## New Mrs W

Ah, I see. I sometimes wish I had a proper job where I could take AL instead of being told when my holidays are. Then I remember that I have the best job in the world in terms of holidays!! Hope you manage to get your feet up, Jen x


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, such lovely photos Ruth, you have no stretch marks you lucky thing! I've not got any from this pregnancy yet but have leftovers from having Josh! Beautiful pics anyway, I had a maternity shoot myself yesterday but just on my own as my DH wasn't interested in being in them- he wasn't last time either :( oh well, hoping to get a nice pic from it.

Nice that you're finished now Jen, I remember really struggling working till 37 weeks but then I was so bored once I was actually on leave! This time I'm going to miss being able to lie down and rest most of the day.

My little Josh has been poorly with a cold which I had too but unfortunately he's now got an ear infection (his first one) and it's been horrible for him. Also meant a lot of sleepless nights which has been hard. He's on antibiotics now and definitely getting better. We're trying to do his first bedroom and had the furniture delivered today but it has been totally stressful as so far the bedside table and wardrobe are both faulty and next are not releasing anymore at the moment because there is a quality issue with the range. Very frustrating and it has got me totally stressed. Wanted to have josh in his new bedroom in the next 2/3 weeks and have been really enjoying buying everything for it and designing it all- it's a jungle theme and is so fun but now we don't know what's happening with the furniture. Have to wait to hear from the supplier at some point this week. DH has ordered us Pizza Hut to help us de-stress- wouldn't be so bad if we hadn't just had a curry last night! Nights like this I could do with a glass of wine! 

Hope all is ok with everyone, you know we're getting close now the antenatal checks are every 2 weeks. It's so exciting, I've got 5 weeks 6 days but I think he might come a little earlier- we'll see. Was relieved to have the confirmation that he has turned head down at my 34 week appointment on Thursday. Everything else is good. I'm not feeling too bad generally just tired and easily out of breath. Sleeping is not as good, quite a bit of tossing and turning with painful hips but other than that it's ok. How is everyone else getting on? Hope you're all good, it's getting so close now, can't believe I'm going to have two under two!

Better go, pizza will be here soon! xxx


----------



## Bec27

P.s Ruth your baby really looks like you in the 3D scan pic- you can really see the likeness...so cute :) x


----------



## Laura91

Hi Ladies :flower:

*Jen* - jealous you're on ML/AL already

*Ruth* - Those pictures look great, can't believe you've got no stretchies

*Bec* - Sorry to hear Josh isn't well 

*AsForMe* - We've been really busy lately, we move house on Thursday :dance: It's a much better, slightly bigger and more of a family home :) So most of our time is spent at work, then as soon as we get home we've been moving stuff into the new house's garage - the landlady has let us have the garage key to help us a little.

As for baby, she's still low but I doubt that's gonna change now :haha: Scary to think that this is our last but one month of pregnancy :wacko: Doesn't seem two minutes ago since our first scans!


----------



## JenJen80

Hello everyone just wanted to see how we were all getting on and to see if there are any early appearances.

Not long to go now and I'm getting quite impatient waiting. 

The Nursery is almost ready now just waiting for my mum to bring over the cot this week and we are done. 

OH and I went for a tour of the Maternity ward at the hospital on Sunday, he was quite excited by it me on the other hand was completely freaked out by it. 
They have a new birthing pool which I would like to use but knowing my luck someone else will be in it when I need it.


----------



## Bec27

Hi Jen and ladies, no early appearance here yet thank goodness, I still have so much to do! Josh's room is coming together though, we just need to secure the furniture to the wall, put the wall stickers up and put his toys and belongings in there which I've started already. Will be finished this weekend then he can move in :) he loves it already which is good, he runs around roaring like a lion and making monkey noises- bless him! (it's a monkey/jungle theme). I'll post pics once it's done. 

I have packed new baby's hospital bag but have yet to finish mine. Going to get all the baby equipment out and clean it all at the weekend, have washed all the Moses basket sheets, blankets and all his newborn clothes etc. I have bought the boys a teddy each from each other, got all birthday/anniversary cards till May so I don't have extra things to worry about. Got a few more nursing tops and nightie but am still yet to sort a double pushchair. I'm going to see a second hand one at the weekend and have a couple in mind- have done my research at least. Main problem is it fitting through the front door as I want a side by side double. 

I'm wanting everything ready ASAP as I have a feeling he'll be a bit early. Going to get DH to get my birthing ball out and clean it for me. I'm still not sleeping well and have started having occasional period type pains too. How are you all feeling?

Sorry, such a rambler! Hope you're all good, it's so close for us all now :)


----------



## JenJen80

Sooo any news yet ladies?

I'm seriously fed up now and want out lol. Saw midwife of weds and head is now 2/5 engaged so we are on our way but not quite there.

I am hoping she comes before mothers day but she probably won't. i can see myself going over.


----------



## New Mrs W

Hey ladies. My little rascal has decided in the last few days that 38 weeks gestation is a great time to flip into a breach position. Naughty boy. I'm booked in for an ECV on Monday which offers a50% chance of turning him. If it fails I will be booked in for a section. I feel really sad at the thought of labour and birth bring taken away from me and the feeling of achievement and pride i had last time but as DH keeps reminding me, as long as I come home with a healthy and happy baby it really doesn't matter how gee makes his way out. I'll keep you posted.
Hope everyone else is feeling well. I'm getting feed up too Jen. But still haven't quite got everything easy yet so him coming early isn't really an option in our house! X


----------



## JenJen80

Oh no I do hope he flips back soon what a monkey.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, sorry to hear baby has gone breach Ruth, really hope they are successful at turning him and you can have the birth you want. If not then your DH is right, the main thing is baby arrives safely and you are both ok. Fingers crossed for you.

I was 2/5 engaged at my last appointment last Thursday but he's definitely dropped further now as I've had the classic 'lightning' symptoms since yesterday. I've been losing plug all week and have had loads of period type pains so I'm convinced I won't make it another week. Struggling so much now with my monkey DS as he has so much energy and is so cheeky. DH is working overtime tomorrow too which I could really do without, he wanted to work Sunday but with it being mother's day I've put my foot down.

I'm having really bad nights with Josh in his new room/bed and he keeps running into our room in the middle of the night then won't settle unless I stay with him in his room till he's asleep- nightmare :( have managed to have some naps in the day when he's gone down but he is out of routine with the move so some days he's not gone down till 3/4pm then down at night at 8/9pm. DH and I haven't eaten dinner together all week as we've had to take it in turns to eat and settle him. Hopefully it'll all settle down soon, it's too much at the moment.

Looking forward to meeting my little man though and am looking forward to labour to a) have a break from my exhausting monkey and b) actually spend some time with DH!! Madness!

Keep us updated everyone, I wonder who'll be 1st :)


----------



## New Mrs W

Sounds promising Bec, loosing bits of plug and the pains. I bet you're first and we will all be jealous. I was having the lightning feelings too about a week and a half ago. Shame our boy has thought differently. Xx


----------



## Bec27

New Mrs W said:


> Sounds promising Bec, loosing bits of plug and the pains. I bet you're first and we will all be jealous. I was having the lightning feelings too about a week and a half ago. Shame our boy has thought differently. Xx

Well Ruth it seems you were right, I am very excited to tell you all that I went into labour early yesterday evening and had my little man at 12.07am today- 13/3/13 (39+4). It progressed very quickly, it was just less than 7 hours from start to finish and only 6 minutes for the second stage! I had a water birth with gas and air and it was incredible- such a positive labour experience :)

We came home less than 2 hours later, have managed a couple of hours sleep since being home but looking forward to more tonight. I didn't tear or even have a graze and we're getting well established with breast feeding. 

We named him Jake Samuel and he weighed a whopping 8lb 11oz. He has his hearing test back at the hospital tomorrow which I'm hoping goes well. He is so tiny and gorgeous and looks so much like his big bro :)

So how are you all? Any signs? X x x


----------



## JenJen80

Many congratulations wonderful news x


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw yay!!!! Such lovely news, so happy for you all!! How is Joshua coping? Can you post a pic?

As for me, the ECV was successful so he is at least head down (for now!!) But have to go back on Tuesday for them to make sure he hasn't moved again!!

Who will be next??? Xx


----------



## JenJen80

No real twinges here I have to see midwife next weds but hoping she will be here before then.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies. Sorry it's been a few days, things have been pretty hectic here with our little newborn and unfortunately a very poorly toddler. Josh has a nasty cold which now DH and I are getting :( the nights haven't been easy but are a bit better now my milk has come in. Still, things are amazing- I never imagined our new addition could bring so much happiness and love already :) 

Ruth we are trying hard with Josh but obviously the cold is not helping, he waves hello, says baby and points and smiles, kissed baby with his favourite toy and tried to feed him some of his milk bottle. But then we've had times where he completely ignores him and pinched him once. We just need to keep giving him lots of attention and safely try to bring them together at the same time (I worry because DS is so boisterous and is too little to really understand why it's important to be gentle with the baby).

Like I say though, we'll get there. DH has 4 weeks off so plenty of time to get used to everything and spend quality time together as a family.

So how are you all? Any signs or symptoms anyone? Very excited to hear all your exciting news when it happens for each of you :) x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Bec sorry to hear about a poorly toddler. I have been rough for about 3 weeks now and really fed up 
:(.
Glad the new addition us doing well. Still no signs here and now I'm completely fed up


----------



## Bec27

Awh sorry to hear you're not feeling great and are fed up Jen, think it's pretty normal to feel like that at this point...I'm sure it won't be long now. Get plenty of rest but do some nice things you can enjoy too so you're not just 'waiting'. And don't worry if you've had no signs, I didn't have a bloody show at all this time, just the bits of plug which then made me doubt I was in labour! It can just happen :)

I will try to put a pic up soon, everytime I'm online I'm on my I-pod as it's easier but I can't do photos from it.

We're having a newborn and family photoshoot next Sunday which I'm really excited about :)

Good luck all, will be watching this thread :) x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw, I'm glad Jake is doing well. Poor Joshua though. Frankie is unwell too so I'm praying that baby stays put for at last a few more days as I can't bare the thought of leaving my poorly boy for a day or two, even though he will be perfectly safe and happy with my parents.

I think Joshua's reaction to his brother is normal, he's bound to be a little annoyed at sometime taking over his mummy for a while  It's a good sign that he's been kissing him and sharing with him though. He will learn to be gentle with him, out else Jake will learn to be tough!! I think second babies have to be tougher than first ones for that exact reason!!

Well nothing going on here. Had to go for monitoring on Wednesday as baby had felt quiet since the ECV but the trace was fine and the MW thinks the change of position is tricking me. I'm back on Tuesday for another scan to make sure he is head down still but I feel hopeful that he will stay put now (touch wood!!)

I'll be looking forward to updates from Jen and Laura and photos from Bec!!


----------



## Bec27

Sorry still no pics ladies, my cold has gotten worse so feeling so poorly and pretty sleep deprived with it. Good luck for your scan today Ruth, hope he has stayed put and hope Frankie is getting better. Hope you're feeling a bit more comfortable Jen, any signs? How are you doing Laura, it's been a while since you were on here, hope all is good with you x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Nope due date today and still nothing. Sorry to hear you are still not well :(
I have to see midwife tomorrow so will see what she has to say.
Good Luck Ruth x


----------



## New Mrs W

Baby has stayed head down!!! Yay!! Lost a little of my plug yesterday too but nothing since, i feel like a time bomb!! Not seeing MW til Monday and she said she will give me a sweep if i make the appointment. Never had one with Frankie so not sure what to expect. I keep thinking about trying to kick start things but the thought of having to leave Frankie (who is much better now) makes me feel sad so i think I'll let nature take it's course instead!!

Sorry you're not feeling great Bec. Feel better soon :hugs:

Looks like the race is on between the rest of us!! Good luck!!

PS When you see a new post on this thread, are you all expecting the next announcement, or is that just me? X


----------



## JenJen80

Fab news about head being down. I am feeling a lot of pressure down below today like something is trying to get out of my pelvis but I reckon it's just baby bouncing on my bladder.
I'm also going to have to talk to the midwife about a sweep but I would be much happier letting nature take it's cause.
Ruth when I saw that you had posted I thought your little one had arrived lol.


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations Bec! Hope both babies are okay :flower: 

Nothing really exciting happening over here. Having a bit of a cafuffle with possible Obstetric Cholestasis (awaiting second set of blood results, first set were raised). Should know by the end of today. If they come back with anything wrong then I'll have to go in and be induced... fingers crossed they come back ok! 

Dont come on here that much but I do try and update my journal at least once a week.

Hope everyone's ok :flower: xx


----------



## Bec27

So good that baby has stayed head down Ruth, any signs he might be on his way? Glad Frankie is all better now, sorry you're feeling sad at the thought of leaving him. Josh didn't even know I was gone as I went into hospital about 10pm, Jake was born at 12.07am and I was home by 3.30am so when he got up in the morning there was a baby in a Moses basket next to me! Must've been a bit strange for him but at least he didn't have to miss me. Could you come straight home Ruth so you don't have to leave him for long or did you want to stay in afterwards? 

The pressure is a good sign Jen, especially since you're past your due date. Hope you're ok Laura and that your results come back ok.

Apart from my awful cold, we're doing well here. Josh is loving his little brother, he loves cuddling and kissing him and gets upset when he cries, bless him. He is still poorly but better than he was. Jake is just gorgeous and such a good baby.

Watching this thread with excitement- won't be long now x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Still nothing from me and am now 2 days overdue. Am booked in for a sweep on Tuesday, all twinges have vanished I can't cope with this waiting any more :(.


----------



## New Mrs W

Well we have a severe weather forecast here for heavy and disruptive snow over the next couple of days so i am dreading being stranded somewhere in labour, unable to get to the hospital!! Nearly had to cancel my wedding as it was the snowiest say if the year, had to postpone Frankie's christening because of snow and now this!!! Fingers crossed he stays put another few days. Frankie was four days over so hopefully this one will be too. Also, i don't think I'm actually due until Monday anyway (I used an OPK when we conceived so i know when i ovulated). 

Laura, hope your tests come back clear.

Jen, hang on in there. It can't be long now.

Bec, ideally i will have a similar experience to you in terms of timing and be in and out of hospital during the night so that monkey boy doesn't even realise. I'm so glad that Jake is being a good baby and that Joshua is on the mend xx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Ruth :) we had the midwife visit yesterday and I was supposed to be being discharged but unfortunately I have mastitis and baby Jake has oral thrush so had to go to the doc's to get antibiotics and oral gel and am having another visit Monday. Feeling so poorly today I have decided to stay in bed and rest. 

It is snowing heavily here, how is it where you ladies are? It snowed the day before I went into labour with Jake Ruth and I was worried but luckily we had a really sunny day the day it started so most of it had melted away by the time it was time to go to the hospital. Fingers crossed it goes by the time labour starts for you. I would stay put now if you can though, keep in the warm.

Anything happening for anyone? Hoping we have some more babies arrive soon :)


----------



## Bec27

Feeling so fed up I thought I'd come on to see if there was any news from anyone but I guess you're all still waiting. Well we have our newborn and family photoshoot tomorrow morning (or this morning I should say!) and not only am I feeling awful but I now also have conjunctivitis in my left eye- the irony! I'm gutted as I got in touch with the photographer and she's not free now for another month do I can't just push the session back a few days as I had wanted to :(

Jake is going through a growth spurt and is feeding loads and Josh is still not better and he has a massive bruise on his head! Feel like health is against us all at the moment and am feeling a bit resentful as I so want to make the most of this family time we have together before DH goes back to work. Only good thing is I suppose it's better to be poorly while he's off as I can rest more.

Sorry for the moan ladies, feeling a bit sorry for myself I guess x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw mate, you are having a rough time for sure. Sounds like only your husband is well in your house. I think you're right though, it's best to get the poorlyness out if the way while you're not home alone. I remember when Frankie was brand new and DH had the two weeks at home, we spent a good four of those days in and out of hospital (Frankie was jaundiced and had a big weight loss by 10 days) it was nothing serious but I had so desperately wanted us to do all lovely things together before he had to go back to work. In the end, I found that I got to know a side of DH that I never knew about before, he cared for us both so well, especially as my baby blues were worsened by being in hospital. That time proved to be different to what I had wanted but still special.

We still have snow here but the roads seem ok and there is no more forecast so I'm not too worried now. I'm getting fed up though, not necessarily of the waiting but because Frankie and I haven't left the house in a couple of days because of the snow. It's been getting up and about that's been keeping me going lately. I think we'll be able to get out today, even if just to the supermarket. Got a MW appt tomorrow for a sweep, which I never had with Frankie. Not really looking forward to it but hopefully it will help. 

Will keep updating. Hope all is well with Laura and Jen xx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi just a quick note to let you all know Martha Helen was born yesterday at 13.19 weighing 7lb 13. Wil update you all a bit later when I'm home.


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw, so happy for you Jen, yet very jealous at the same time!! X


----------



## Bec27

Awh, that's wonderful news, congratulations Jen :) hope you had a good labour x

Hope your sweep goes well tomorrow Ruth, will be thinking of you. I am feeling a bit better in myself today as I had a really good night with Jake and although it was a lot of effort and I was feeling pretty awful, the photoshoot we t really well. The lady was so lovely and sat me in a comfy chair for most of the time we were there. I got up for a few photos and then just sat watching while my DH and mum helped arrange the boys etc and just fed Jake every time he was passed back to me. She even made me a lemsip bless her :)

The photos looked stunning and I can't wait to get them all next week and choose our favourites to have in high resolution- she airbrushes these too so I don't have to worry about a gammy eye or dark circles!

Hope it's not too much longer for you Ruth and Laura x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Right ladies as some one won't let me sleep I thought i would tell you my birth story and it's quite a long one.

Went to bed Thursday night all was fine got up to the loo at 2.30 went back to bed. Suddenly woke at 3.15 as I thought i'd wet myself. Flew out of bed and to the toilet and yes my waters were leaking not a huge amount but enough for me to think this was it. So I phoned the hospital and they said give it an hour as I'd had no pains at all. Phoned back in the hour and they said come in and be monitored but be prepared to go home again.
Got to the hospital at about 5.30 am and was put on the monitor all was fine until my blood pressure shot up so had to have bloods taken and wait anyway bloods were taken at 7.30 and we then had to wait for the results b 2.30 they still weren't back and at this point I was starving and had left my hospital bag in the car with the snacks in. The midwife sent me down to the maternity unit to get some food which was great. Back on labour ward bloods still weren't back but the doctor said that because my waters had broken I was at risk of infection and I would have to be induced first thing saturday and at this point they admitted me which was great. The rest of Friday was fine still no major pains and at 9pm I sent OH home as he was exhausted and I would call him if I needed him back.

Midwife came soon after and monitored me and I was starting to have a few very mild contractions. Over night they got worse and worse and by about 3am they were 7 mins apart I couldn't sleep because everytime I tried I had a contraction. By 4.30 am they were coming ever 5 mins and I was in agony and desperate for OH to come back so Midwife said did I want to go up on to the labour ward so he could come back. By 6am they had a room ready and off we went OH turned up and they did and examination as the were going to induce me unless I was dilated. Turns out I was already 6cm which was fab news and the contractions were coming very fast now. By 11am I was in absolute agony and was only on gas and air I wasn't coping any more so midwife sad would I like an more pain relief and I opted for some Diamorphine and OMG that was heaven. By 11.45 I felt I had the urge to push so I had an examination and was 10cm dialated. It was all very painful and I was just crying the whole time and eventually and 13.19 Martha came in to the world. She was fine through out the whole thing her heart rate didn't drop once.

But things didn't stop there as my placenta wouldn't come away the thought it was because my bladder was full and I couldn't pee so had to have a catheter fitted to drain me. Blimey I peed!!! Still would come so had to get the doctor up to do it and OMG the had to cut away the membranes and after you have just given birth that is the last thing you want. I am absolutely exhausted by this point as I hadn't slept for nearly 24 hrs or eaten. I was then hooked up to a drip because of my uterus being soft and had to stay on there for 4 hrs. I was still caked in blood and I was desperate for a wash :( but couldn't have one I then had to be hooked up to an anitbiotic drip as my bloods showed up I had and infection. I felt like a pin cushion at this point. My OH was wonderful he changed Martha and looked after her for me and ran around after me. By 6pm I was desperate to see my mum and visitors aren't normally allowed on the Labour ward but they made an exception and she just cried when she came in.

By 7pm I was on the Maternity ward feeling absolutely drained and finally got some thing decent to eat. Managed to catch a bit of sleep here and there but nothing much. I was finally discharged at 3pm and am now home but still not had an real sleep and I don't know how I am surviving really but she is worth every moment of it and tonight she won't sleep in her moses basket only on me so hence why I am typing this up at nearly 3am in the morning!!!!!

I am giving breast feeding a go and am still trying to get the hang of it but we will get there. Will upload a pic soon :)


----------



## New Mrs W

I bet you are shattered!!! Sounds like quite an ordeal you went through. Hope you manage to catch some sleep and that the feeding gets easier for you. Big hugs xx


----------



## Bec27

Oh Jen, that sounds like a pretty heavy labour, you poor thing. Really hope you got some sleep and that you're feeling a bit better this morning. Jake wouldn't sleep in his Moses basket for the first couple of days but we got there on day 3 and now he'll sleep anywhere (and everywhere!). Breast feeding is hard work at first but gets a lot easier once your milk comes in and once you're confident latching them on. My mastitis is feeling a bit better now the antibiotics are doing their thing and expecting the midwife today and hoping to be discharged. 

Good luck today Ruth, hope it goes ok. 

X x x


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, how did your sweep go yesterday Ruth? Really hope it was not too uncomfortable and that it's got things going for you. 

Any luck with baby Martha in the Moses basket yet Jen?

I hope you're doing well still Laura :)

x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Hi no still no luck but I managed 3 hrs sleep last night I do wonder what I'm running on. But on the plus side I'm giving breast feeding a good go I'm very sore as we are both still learning but must be doing something right as my milk came in yesterday.
How are you getting on?

Ruth I hope the sweep worked for you.

Laura anything yet?


----------



## Bec27

Yeah they don't let you sleep much in the very early days as they're so hungry but now you milk is in hopefully she'll get a good, full tummy and you can put her down for a bit and get more sleep yourself. The first couple of weeks of breast feeding are quite sore but a good latch should sort that out. Keep going :) 

We went into town yesterday to register Jake's birth and it was lovely to get out. We went for our first family lunch together to celebrate Jake's arrival which was LO lovely. We're going to take them to baby gymnastics tomorrow- josh loves it and will have fun whilst I carry jake around in the moby wrap sling.

Hope things are happening for you now Ruth after your sweep and hopefully your little Eva will be here soon too Laura x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

No, the sweep wasn't a success :-( i got to the midwife and my blood pressure was raised. I have never had high blood pressure in my life, even just before the ECV it was normal and i was pretty frightened. She took it again at the end of the appointment and it had gone up even further. That plus .the fact that baby is still high in my tummy and free meant that she wouldn't do the sweep. She referred me to the hospital for monitoring because of my blood pressure. It was absolutely fine and they were happy to let me go after an hour. I asked if they could attempt a sweep even though baby was high and she agreed. However she couldn't even reach my cervix, it was too high. I'm just waiting for my midwife to call me back to let me know if i can go and see her tomorrow for another attempt. I'm considering sex tonight, even though it's the very last thing i want to be doing right now. Hope all mummies and babies are doing well xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Oh no Ruth Poor you. I had NEVER had raised blood pressure in my life until last Saturday and ever since it's been absolutely fine.
Fingers crossed things start moving for you soon.

We had a very successful night last night. My milk is now in and she fed at 10.30 and finally went into her moses basket till 3am fed again went down at 5am and slept till 8.45.

I feel so much more human and I hope it wasn't just a one off.

Any news from Laura yet?


----------



## New Mrs W

Sounds like Martha is doing really well!! Photos would be nice if you get chance? 

Have an appointment tomorrow afternoon with community midwife to try another sweep. But with the warning that if his head is still high she won't be doing it :-(


----------



## JenJen80

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac185/jenneil1980/SAM_2931_zpsebe9cdeb.jpg

Here she is.


----------



## New Mrs W

Oh wow!!!! She is gorgeous!!! You must be thrilled to have produced a beauty like that, well done!! Xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Just clicked on Laura's journal and she gave birth to her little bundle this morning!!! Just my monkey to come now!! X


----------



## Bec27

What a beautiful baby girl Jen, she's gorgeous- congrats again- how is it all going?

Sorry to hear your sweep didn't happen Ruth and that you had some worry with your BP. I really hope the community midwife will be able to do one for you today, or that you've gone into labour naturally since writing this :)

Congratulations Laura on the arrival of Eva Nicole x

We're finally starting to get better here, slowly but it's going the right way. 

x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Thank you she is rather scrummy.

Last night was tough again she slept from 9.30 till midnight. Then 2-3 and that was it. OH got up at 5 as she wouldn't settle in Moses basket and took her down stairs so I could sleep.


Ruth you must be fed up by now :(


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, well I'm thinking it's a good sign we haven't heard from you Ruth since Wednesday, really hope your little man has arrived safe and well :)

Sorry to hear you're still having trouble at night Jen. Hope Martha gets used to her Moses basket soon. 

Jake sleeps fairly well at night, he wakes 2-3 times for a feed and napoy change and settles back nicely after being burped and cuddled for a short time after. He has started cluster feeding at times, he fed loads on Saturday but then only woke once in the night which was a nice treat! He fed loads yesterday morning too. Quite looking forward to him settling into a bit of a routine so it's easier to do stuff.

Can't wait to hear some good news Ruth :) x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

I have no good news :-( the midwife wouldn't do the sweep as his head is still very free. At about 5 yesterday evening i was having tightenings with some mild pains so i bounced on my ball and did loads of housework. We put Frankie to bed at seven and it was still going on. I watched TV on my ball and by 10pm i honesty thought, "This is going to be it," I was determined not to get into bed but to keep bouncing. However, by about 11:30 i was knackered and got into bed. Next thing i know i am awake, it is morning, i have no pains or tightenings and i am still pregnant. Boo!!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Oh I'm sorry you're still waiting Ruth, how annoying that things seemed to start then stop. Shame the midwife wouldn't do the sweep either. Hopefully the tightenings were a good sign things are close now though. I've got my fingers crossed your little man arrives soon x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Poor you Ruth I really do hope things start moving soon for you.

Things are getting so much better here Martha sleeps 2-3 hrs at a time. I went to bed at 8.30 last night and she fussed until midnight then slept in her moses basket from 12 -2.30 and then 3.45 till 7 am and I was wide awake at 6.30 just looking at her. She is very content but really hates her nappy being changed or having a bath.

I did venture to the shops yesterday with her but I was drained things feel better today and tomorrow we are going on a proper outing!!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Ps Congratulations Laura x


----------



## Bec27

That's great Jen. Jake also hates having his nappy changed, being dressed and being bathed. He cluster fed again this morning which I find really tiring and frustrating as I just seem to have him attached to me for hours and can't do anything. Looking forward to him feeding regularly.


----------



## JenJen80

It's quite nice at the moment as we seem to get a bit of an evening. She feeds at around 6 which is great and we eat HOT food and then she sleeps till bed time.


----------



## Bec27

Well Ruth, you have 2 hours left to give birth (if you haven't already) before your LO becomes an April baby :) how are you doing? Really hope he has arrived now but if not I hope you're having a lovely Easter weekend and are being distracted by lots of chocolate eggs :)

How are you Jen and Martha and Laura and Eva? Hope you're doing well.

We're all doing well, we went to my mum's for Easter roast dinner today which was nice. Jake slept through it all, even meeting his great grandma for the first time x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Lol Bec snap we went to see Martha's great gran yesterday and then to my mums for lunch. My sister was home too and it was great to see her as she lives about 4 hrs away.

Ruth I do hope things have happened for you over the weekend.

Martha seems to have a good night ever other night at the moment which is fine but poor OH seems to spend it on the sofa with her. Goodness knows what will happen when he goes back to work next week.


----------



## New Mrs W

Nope, no March baby for me!! I'm beginning to doubt it will even be born this year!!!! Had a semi successful sweep on Sat morning, she could stretch but not sweep or something. My cervix felt soft but still long, i don't really know what that means. I'm booked in for induction on Weds anyway so he will be here by the end of the week by the latest.

Glad you mummies and babies are doing well xxx


----------



## Bec27

Oh Ruth, poor you still waiting. At least you have an end in sight now the induction is booked if he doesn't arrive before Wednesday. You've obviously made him a very lovely home over the last 9 months :) 

x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Fab news for us today we have been signed off from the midwife. Martha went from 7lb 13 to 7lb 8 when she was weighed last thursday, today she weighs 7lb 15 :happydance: so very pleased with her.


----------



## Bec27

That's great news Jen, well done baby Martha :)

We had our first visit from the health visitor today. At 20 days old my chunky monkey now weighs 9lb 9oz! So he's put on nearly 1lb since he was born. His thrush has gone but he still has blocked tear ducts and poor thing has just developed a cough and sniffle so it seems he finally may have got our awful cold :( I'm better apart from a lingering sore throat. He has been having a major growth spurt and has been feeding loads so I'm quite tired from that but I know it's a temporary phase so trying to keep that in mind.

So, unless you've had your baby Ruth you'll be going in to be induced today. How are you feeling? I hope you're ok and that everything goes really well. You'll have to tell us all about it afterwards. Will be thinking of you x

Hope you and baby Eva are doing well Laura and that you're enjoying mummyhood :)

x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Well done Martha and Jake!! That's lovely news.

I'm sat on the hospital bed right now waiting for someone to come and see me. Think today will be predominantly waiting about!! I feel sick with nerves. I was very tearful last night putting Frankie to bed and i cuddled him until he fell fast asleep which was lovely. We had a big family cuddle in our bed this morning before ask getting ready and leaving the house at about 9:30. He is at nursery today, which is hisnormal routine. My Mum will pick him up and as long as I'm not in the throes of labour he can come and visit me this afternoon. Then i don't think I'll see him until he is a big brother!!

Will update as and when xx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, thanks for the update Ruth, hope you're alright. Try not to worry too much, I'm sure you'll be well looked after and it'll probably happen so quickly it'll be over before you know it :) 

It's good that Frankie is able to carry on with his normal routine today, I'm sure he'll be fine with your mum if you are in labour later and he'll be so excited to be a big brother :)

Not long now and you'll be holding your beautiful baby boy. He'll bring you all so much happiness and love x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Thanks Bec  just had a visit from my boy who was impressed with my new slippers and the pink birthing ball I was bouncing on (mine at home is blue). He was happy enough but stalled a little when he was leaving saying, "Daddy stay by himself, Mummy come," but of course I couldn't.

Had the pessary put in at about midday, they will remove it and check me at the same time tomorrow. If my cervix is still unfavourable they will try again and they can do so up to three times before putting me on the drip, so potentially three days of sitting in this room with nothing to think about but how bored I am!! I am having some tightenings accompanied by some pains but they are mild and I did experience similar on Thursday night last week and they tailed off street a few hours so I'm not getting giddy!! Xx


----------



## Bec27

Oh wow Ruth I had no idea being induced could take that long to work. Lovely that you and Frankie got to see each other, I hope it doesn't take too long now and then you can be back home with him. Good luck :)

We went to see my brother in law, his wife and my niece today as they're visiting from Plymouth and staying with my MIL. It was good to get out and have a change of scene and they loved Jake.

Anyway, I'm shattered, late night x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Think/hope things are happening. Went for s walk yesterday afternoon and started with tightenings about 3 pm. Soon became uncomfortable and then painful. Took some painkillers and s sleeping tablet about 11pm, got some sleep but woke up at 1.30am. Been having pains ever since in my pelvis and back, pretty bad but barabe lasting around 40 seconds and coming every 3-5 minutes. I won't be checked again now until midday. X


----------



## Bec27

All sounds positive Ruth, I'm sure if you're in active labour they'll check you again before 12pm if you ask? I know it's a bit different but when I was in labour with Josh I was begging them to examine me again after 2 hours even though they said it was procedure to check every 4 hours I thought I was further on and wanted to get in the water. My instincts were right as I was 8cm and allowed to jump in the pool then. So ask if you feel you need it, the good thing is you know what it feels like as it's not your first time. Hope your DH can be with you today and that things progress quickly so you don't have to spend too much time away from Frankie.

Lots of love, hope you're not too bored x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

He's here!!! Mickey Westbrook (Michael Patrick) made his big entrance this afternoon at 15.15 weighing in at 8lbs 5.5oz exactly 2oz heavier than his brother. Will post more details later but he is lovely!! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

Yay finally many congratulations to you x


----------



## Bec27

Brilliant news Ruth, congratulations :) hope it all went well in the end and that you're both doing well. Hope you manage to get home soon so you can all be together.

Lots of love and congrats again x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Thanks! Well i am well and truly in love!!! Mickey is just beautiful. He is all wrinkly like a little old man, as most overdue babies.

So, i went in for induction on Wednesday at 10am. They ran some obs on me and baby and inserted the pessary at midday. They continued to monitor me and baby for a while and then at 2pn DH and i went for a walk around the hospital to try and start something. We walked for about an hour and by the time we were back in my room i was having tightenings. They kept going, accompanied by some discomfort but it was manageable. DH went home at about 8pm as nothing really seemed to be happening. I cried when he left!! By about 10:30pm i started to think that maybe this wad the start of my contractions as they weren't slowing down at all, and although still managable, they were getting a little stronger. The midwife gave me some codine and a sleeping pill at about 11:30pm and i guess i had drifted off by midnight. I woke up at 1:30am feeling stronger pains. I got out my phone to use the contractions timer app, they were every 3-4 mins and lated about 30 seconds. i found rocking on my side in bed helped but i knew they were building up. By 3:30 i buzzed the midwife for more painkillers and was given codine again. I was desperate to call DH back but figured at least one of us should get a full night's sleep. Things were growing stronger and more difficult to cope with. I called DH at 7am and he was with me by 8am. At just after the midwife who would be with me that day came in and i begged her to examine me, even though i wasn't due to be examined until midday. She agreed, i was 3cm and she broke my waters. I was so tired, i can't remember the last time i had slept more than four hours, and the contractions were getting stronger now that my waters had gone. I had to be hooked up to a monitor as it was an induction so pretty much had to stay on the bed. I couldn't stand up to rock or get in the pool as i wanted. With my birth plan absolutely then away from me, i decided that the best thing would be to try and rest before having to push, so i asked for an epidural which came quite quickly. Unfortunately, it only worked on my right hand side initially so needed some adjustments. It took about an hour for it to be fully up and running and it was such a relief. However, my blood pressure kept dropping and i was feeling light headed and sickly. Is apparently a pretty common aside effect and after some fluids i soon perked up. By 12:30 i was fully dilated but they left it another hoe out so before letting me push as baby was still write high up in the birth canal and it should allure him time to descend. I began pushing at about 1:45pm and was told i had an hour. Of course, my contractions decided to slow down at this point!! After 45 mins hr still hadn't moved much and the midwife started talking about going to theatre. The doctor came in to have a look, could see baby's head and said he'd leave me a little longer. It probably took about another half hour and the midwife getting a little mirror for me to see his head coming out, but at 15:15 out popped a screaming, beautiful baby boy!! DH and i nth cried with joy. I had skin to skin for over an hour while the midwife delivered my placenta and stitched me up (i had a second degree perenium tear) but i felt nothing of what she was doing, i just enjoyed cuddling and feeding my baby. She took him to weigh him and give him vit k and do little routine things. He weighed 8lbs 5.5oz, exactly 2oz more than Frankie. We were given some time in the room as i needed to come round from the epidural. Frankie came to visit at about 5pm and was very impressed with the presents Mickey had for him!! 

We stayed on the ward overnight. At about 5:30am someone came to do his little tests before we could be discharged. There was a little worry as his heart rate is below the average, but after being looked at by the paediatrician who said his heart rate was reactive (increases and decreases as it should) and that everything else was fine that it was all ok and we could go home. He had been feeding well and i felt ready for home.

So here we are. He is still pretty sleepy but is waking for feeds and having a nosy around when he does. He fed a lot during the night but i kind of enjoyed it. I know the novelty will wear off before long and i am already shattered but so far am loving being a mummy of two boys!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Bec27

Wow Ruth, what an ordeal! Hope you're recovering well and getting used to having a newborn again :) now you're home how is Frankie enjoying his new baby bro? Josh is just so sweet with jake, always cuddling and kissing him and gets upset when he's crying. I'm so excited at the thought of watching their relationship grow as they grow. 

Jake is getting so big! He's a very long baby so I'm sure he'll grow up to be tall like his daddy :) I'm finally completely better from my cold and celebrated by enjoying some cooking and cleaning yesterday! I've got tickets to see a very good local magician at our town's theatre this coming Saturday so I'm going to be trying to express and bottle feed Jake later in the week to see if he takes it...it feels too early really but don't want to miss the show, he's brilliant and I've been waiting for tickets since March 2011. Fingers crossed :) I could do with a nice night out :)

How are you and babies all doing? x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Ruth that sounds very similar to my birth. I had no sleep for over 36 hrs. Glad everything is going well. 
OH has gone back to work today but my mum is coming over. Martha still won't settle anywhere but on me unless its the car seat or the buggy but going to try and nail it this week. I can't remember the last time I slept in my bed.
She's feeding well and I'm hoping soon to express some milk so that OH can take over a feed and I can get some more sleep.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies and babies :) how is everyone? We're all good here, jake was 4 weeks old yesterday and is gaining weight like a pro- he now weighs 10lb 8oz so nearly a whole lb gained in a week again! He is going through another growth spurt and fed almost constantly from 3pm-9pm last night which got me a bit fed up but I know it's a good thing and will pass. How are the other babies feeding? 

We all went out to a soft play centre on Tue and I carried Jake around in my moby wrap which worked well and gave me a bit of confidence for when I'll be on my own with my two monkeys :) DH is back to work on Monday and then the fun really begins! We're in the process of a nighttime routine overhaul with Josh as the disruption from the baby and him being really poorly for a few weeks then impacted on his routine and he has been used to daddy sleeping in his room at night which we really have to put a stop to. So my DH is having fun with that!!

Hope all is well with everyone x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi! We're ok here. The first few nights at home were horrific. Mickey literally wouldn't sleep at night unless held, i was pretty much feeding and holding him all night. He might go down at about 5am but then of course Frankie write be awake and ready to go by 7 so things weren't ideal. By day three, Mickey has lost 9.2% of his body weight, 10% being the most they can loose without alarm bells ringing. He wasn't weeing very much either, despite bring at the breast so much. I knew something want going well with the feeding, we resorted to giving him two bottles on Monday night. so rung the midwife who sent out their breast feeding advisor. She was lovely and helped a lot. Mickey is screeching himself most of the time, although not always. His latch is good. I didn't have him in three optimal position so we worked on that. But he just doesn't seem to nurse for very long or for quality period of time. anyway, she suggested that we keep going, using the tips she gave me (which sometimes work and sometimes don't) but to supplement each feed with Assn ounce or two of formula or EBM. Bought an electric pump on Tuesday and managed to pump 1.5oz that day. Inky managed 1oz yesterday :-( we have to feed him this supplement from a cup and it allows him to use the same technique a he would if he were breastfeeding. So, at the moment i put him to the breast when he's hungry. He might be on for 45 mins on and off. During that time, i think he gets about 8 minutes of actual feeing. The rest of the time he's either falling asleep, being reattached, being winded or else he's crying and kicking off as I'm trying to attach him. Then, it might take another half hour to feed him two ounces from the cup. Honestly, we both end up upset and stressed. I am beginning to wonder who i am breast feeding for. Mickey is pretty much being formula feed as i can't express enough to supplement him on EBM alone and i have know idea how much/little he is getting from me. Mickey gets upset at most feeds, so I'm sure he must dread each one. I think l Lloyd is starting to get feed up with it, be is being so supportive and keeps reminding me of what the specialist told me and he is doing some of the cup feeds but i think he thinks it would be easier (and we would be happier) if w fed differently. And i hardly see Frankie. It takes so long for each "feed" and it is Lloyd who is his primary career right now. I'm still doing his meals with him, but even then i find that one our the other of us end up upset at most meals because i am so tense, tired and wound up. I am going to a baby cafe today, run by a lady who advises paediatricians on infant feeding. I guess if she can't help, no one can.

Well done if you manged to read all that. x


----------



## Bec27

Oh bless you Ruth, it sounds like you're having a really hard time of it. With all that difficulty on top of hormones and recovery from just having had a baby you must give yourself a break, you're doing your best and under the circumstances I think you're doing brilliantly. So many would have given up with breast feeding by now. And even if you still do go on to give up there is no shame in that and you mustn't feel guilty, you've done your best and you need to do what is right for you and Mickey- whatever that means. I know my DH would be saying the same as yours and I can see why when he sees you both so stressed and upset.

We agreed DH would mainly care for Josh and I would concentrate on Jake. It works well and I make sure I spend some quality time with josh each day doing something fun but things are obviously different at the moment. Don't feel bad you're not doing as much with Frankie, he'll be fine and it's only temporary while you're getting through the newborn stage- which let's not forget is hard enough when it's your first let alone when you have a toddler as the opportunity to 'sleep when they sleep' is not an option.

Good luck at your appointment today, I really hope she helps. We're all here anytime for you. Lots of love x x x


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Bec. I know how you feel about the feeding Martha fed from 10.30pm - 1.30 am this morning!!!! I'm still on the sofa but today I have decided to get tough with the moses basket and currently she's sleeping in it but on her side in a gro bag if it works i'm sticking with it.

Hope you get things sorted with Josh soon it must be hard work with two. 
I have the moby wrap but haven't used it yet I keep putting it on but never putting Martha in it/

Pleased that Jake is gaining weight Martha is being weighed this morning.

OH Ruth you poor thing sounds like a tough time for you. BF is very hard and I've had days where I just want to give a bottle. But like Bec said don't feel bad if you have to give up x


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi girls. Quick update. We are still breast feeding with top ups. Mickey is gaining weight, slower than we would like. He was weighed today at 13 days and is still 4% off his birth weight. I feel ok about this though as he is putting weight on and the feeds certainly seem to be getting easier. The lady at the breast feeding cafe was fabulous. She thought at first that he was tongue tied because of how he was latching. After having a poke around in his mouth she said he wasn't tied but did have a lot of tension in his jaw which she felt was coming from his skull. She said it's very common for newborns due to the pressure in their heads during birth, but that most cases go unnoticed. She also said it would correct itself within a few weeks but that it was affecting his latch due to it hurting him :-( she recommended that we find a cranio osteopath who might be able to help. She also gave me some excellent feeding tips and asked us to come back again this week. We had our appointment with the osteopath on Monday. He was a lovely man who gently put small amounts of pressure on Mickey's skull and jaws. Mickey slept the while time and seemed very relaxed. 

Using the tips the lady gave me has resulted in Mickey latching on much more easily and feeding for much longer periods of time (I was struggling to get him to stay on for more than 5 minutes before, now he can go for more than 20 minutes so I know he's getting a much better feed). I don't really know if the osteopath has helped his feeding as of yet, but since he had the treatment he gas been sleeping much better at night! He is having his last feed at about 11, then going until 3.30/4.00am, then waking up three hours later for another feed and then sleeping again until 9.30 is which is when we get up for the day. I feel like a different person because of this extra sleep and I am much happier that the feeding is going well. The only thing is that I'm still not being the mummy I want to be to Frankie. Is not so bad just now as his Daddy is still home but he has only 1.5 weeks of paternity leave left. I guess we'll just have to see how it goes then.

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## JenJen80

I'm so jealous Ruth. I'm still on the sofa sleeping and all Martha does is feed. She hardly sleeps in the day and wakes the minute I put her down. I was so fed up last night I was seriously thinking of giving up BF. 

Feeling slightly better today OH gave Martha some expressed milk this morning but she still comes back for more. :(


----------



## JenJen80

By the way Becs and Ruth I've yet to see pictures of your babies :baby:


----------



## New Mrs W

Stick with it Jen, you're nearly a month in, things will start to get easier really soon and you'll be so proud of yourself. I gave up BF Frankie after a couple of weeks after overhearing a stupid student doctor saying that as he was loosing weight and not pooing that he suspected he might have cystic fibrosis. That scared me so much and i was desperate to prove that he could poo and gain weight so i put him on the bottle. He promptly pooed and gained weight well but i felt so guilty for months afterwards and honestly nearly succumbed to PND as a result. That said, you've given her such a great start with a month of breast feeding that you would have no reason whatsoever to feel guilty if you do choose to give her a bottle. Maybe you could do a bit of both?

Things are going so much better here. I think I've been blessed with another good sleeper. I'm giving him his last feed at about 11.30 and the last two days I've had to wake him at about 4.30 am for another feed!! Once he's been signed off by the midwife I'll leave him to sleep, but while we're still trying to get weight on him i don't mind waking him to feed.

The midwife has just been and he's gained again today, he's now 8lbs 1oz so only 4oz off his birth weight. She's asked us to go to three drop in centre on Weds afternoon for his next weigh in, do she's clearly happy that everything is going ok. Hopefully we can have that last 4oz back on by then and we can be signed off. We are a much happier family just now!!

I will try and post a pic, it will mean having to go on my laptop as my phone never seems to allow me to post pics for some reason. I'll try this afternoon xxx


----------



## JenJen80

We had a break through last night and she slept in her moses basket and I slept in my bed. She's still waking every 2-2 1/2 hours but it's better than the sofa. Then today she has been a nightmare since she woke up and has constantly fed from me again and won't settle!!


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all hope things are well. We have had a very tough week with Martha not settling at all on me or anywhere. I was at the end of my tether as I couldn't even go to the loo without her screaming the house down. Turns out the poor thing has thrush and after some drops from the doctors yesterday she is already much better. On the plus side she's been so exhausted she's been sleeping very well at night.


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw poor Martha, good news that it's been spotted and is getting sorted now. Hopefully this will improve her sleeping, and yours!

Good news here, Mickey now weighs 8lbs 6oz, so he is above his birth weight and we have finally been discharged from the midwife! I feel so relieved and proud of myself and my boobs!! Lloyd is back to work on Monday and so I'm going to try to get into some sort of routine with my boys. Kind of looking forward to it to be honest.

Hope all is well with Josh and Jake, Bec.xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, all is good here thank you. It has been pretty crazy since DH went back to work but I am finding somewhere to go with the boys every day and am loving life with 2 :) I don't get a lot of time to myself- had one hour yesterday when both boys were down asleep so used that to do as much housework as poss! Jake was 12lb 11oz last week- so gaining weight beautifully! I have also struggled with putting him down Jen as he seems to hate all the baby chairs we have, has a lot of problems with wind and just seems to want to be cuddled all day- obviously I can't do that so it has been tricky.

How is Martha's thrush now, I hope it is better. How are your boys Ruth, hope you're settling into a routine nicely. How are you finding it with DH back at work? So pleased Mickey has been doing better with his feeding and that you've been discharged from the midwife- excellent news :)

Well Jake has finished feeding so I'd better try putting him down and going back to bed :)


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Bec, The thrush is better thank you luckily I didn't get it too bad she is still on drops which she hates taking. 

Glad she's not the only one who doesn't go down in the day she rarely sleeps in the day either :wacko: but I can't complain as she does 6 hours at night now in one go.

We also try to go out most days and have met some lovely mums at the post natal group.

Martha is still feeding all the time during the day and it can be quite draining.
Can't believe she is nearly 6 weeks old.

Hope you are ok Ruth too.


----------



## New Mrs W

Glad all is well with you ladies and babies!!

Lloyd went back to work yesterday which i was dreading but my Mum came down and helped me to sort the house out which was a big weight lifted of my shoulders!! 

Mickey is lovely but we are still struggling with his weight gain. He has surpassed his birth weight now (although not by much) so we've been signed off by the midwife but hv came yesterday to take all his measurements and he's stayed the same weight since Wed. I was having to give top ups after feeds before hand and was gaining weight nicely but once we were signed off i stopped that which makes me think he isn't getting enough from me. He feeds constantly during the day and three hourly at night but during the day he often falls asleep after 10 mins or so and the hv thinks he's not getting enough of the fatty hind milk, which means he's not getting the calories he needs to gain weight. Anyway, we have an appointment with a lactation specialist at ten so fingers crossed she can help. I'm going to keep going to the six week point and if there's no improvement in his weight gain i will try combi feeding, maybe just a bottle at night and one in the morning. We'll see. Otherwise he is starting to be really alert and awake for longer periods of time during the day, and gave me his first smile yesterday! Xx


----------



## JenJen80

Hey how are we all doing? Can't believe that Martha is 7 weeks old now the time is flying by :(. She's still a nightmare in the day as she won't sleep and constantly cries. I spoke to the HV about it and she said it could possibly be reflux but when I saw the doctor she wasn't worried at all :(.

On the plus side she sleeps 9.30 - 5.30 at night so not all bad but I'd love to be able to put her down in the day and get on with stuff.


----------



## New Mrs W

Wow, that's a great night time sleep!!! Last night Mickey slept 11-5.20 which is the longest he's slept. He usually does 11-4 ish which is good but hoping that last night was the start of better things. He's the same during the day as Martha by the sounds of it. He will be put down if he's awake and full but it's never for longer than about 30 minutes. He will only sleep during three day if he's being held, and most of the time it's just cat naps. He will have a big sleep of a couple of hours at least once a day but the rest of the time he is pretty exhausting. I feel bad because it often means that Frankie isn't getting the attention he deserves from me, i can't do anything in the house during the day and poor DH is working full time, coming home to loads of jobs to do and a toddler (who had decided that this is a great time to test the boundaries of acceptable behaviour) to take care of. Frankie was nothing like this, i can't help wondering if i was to give Mickey a bottle instead of the breast that he would be a much happier, easier baby. But it's taken such a lot of hard work to get to where we are now that i am loathed to give in. I keep saying, "We'll give it another week" and then when the week is done i say it again! I know the day will come where things will get easier, just got to keep going.

It's good to know I'm not the only one with a fussy baby, Jen!! 

How is Jake doing, Bec? Xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, jake is doing really well thanks Ruth. We had lur first night where he slept through from 9pm-5.45am so I feel like a new woman today and really hope it's not a one off. He had been having one or two night feeds but sleeps pretty well in the day so I can't complain. He is so much easier than Josh was as he had reflux and colic badly so life was very hard. So glad it's not like that this time. My main struggle has been Josh's behaviour as he too has been testing the boundaries and has been seeking attention by unfortunately hitting and biting. It has really been getting me down but we've started being firmer with him, giving him loads of positive praise and attention and using time out for hitting and biting. Things are definitely improving and I can go to toddler groups again without feeling immense anxiety about him hitting other children.

So glad we're all getting reasonable nights and hopefully your days will both improve a bit soon x x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi girls! How is everyone? Can you believe our babies are growing so quickly? No longer new borns :-(

How are our babies doing? Mickey has really settled down after a fairly tough start. He is feeding every couple of hours during the day. He has a big three hour sleep early afternoon each day but otherwise is just a cat napper during the day. He's still at his happiest when being held but I have a good sling which helps. He will sit in his bouncy chair or swing for about 15mins at most. He is still in his Moses basket in our room but he is quite happy to lay in his cot in the nursery with his mobile on for a while which is great when I need to get showered and dressed. He is super smiley and has started to properly giggle lately. But best of all is he goes down after his bedtime feed at about 8.30pm and doesn't wake until 4.30am ish and then goes straight back down until about 8.30am which is such a relief!! Breastfeeding has definitely got easier, I'm glad I stuck with it. It was a very close call as to whether to stop pr not more than once.

So how are Jake and Martha getting on? X


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all is good here. We have just come back from our 1st family holiday up in the Peak District. Martha was as good as gold all week and us doing amazingly at sleeping through the night. She still feeds from 7-9 has a little top up at 10pm and sleeps till about 6.45.
She still isn't really a day sleeper and cat naps still.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, lovely to read your catch up posts. Jake is doing very well, he is such a good baby :) he started sleeping through at about 10 weeks and goes from 8.30/9pm until 5/6am so I'm really happy. Josh is an early riser so am pretty used to early starts anyway. He still sleeps well in the day but I've given up trying to put him down in his cot as he just doesn't like it and always wakes up so he sleeps very happily on the sofa for his daytime naps. I'm lucky he likes his sleep :)

Josh's behaviour is so much better now and he is so affectionate, gentle and loves his little bro. I am going to 2 baby groups a week as well as baby massage with jake on a Friday now my mum has dropped a day at work she has josh for a couple of hours while I spend quality time with jake which is lovely. I have met some nice mums there who I hope to stay in touch with. I am used to 2 now and love our routine. 

How is Frankie now Ruth? I hope things are going well for you with 2 now as well. Good to hear both Martha and mickey are doing so well. Glad you managed to carry on with the breast feeding too Ruth, well done for persevering as I know you had a very tough start with it all. Jake is enormous now and starting to grow out of his 3-6month clothes. He is a very healthy (and heavy) 17lb 10oz! The health visitor I've seen assures me he is doing well and that his weight is not a cause for concern! Apparently you can't overfeed a breastfed baby!

Xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Wow Bec he is a good size Martha is still tiny and not had her weighed in weeks she's still in her 0-3 clothes.


----------



## New Mrs W

Wowzer!!! That's a brilliant weight.Was Josh a big baby? I think frankie was 17lbs at 6 months. Mickey is still small in terms of weight, he was 11lbs 1oZ at 9 weeks but I'm not surprised after the first four weeks were so tough. He didn't really get a proper full feed until he was four weeks old and we had a referral to the specialist at hospital. He's making up for it in length though, on the 91st centile at his 8 week check! He is also still in his 0-3 clothes too, Jen. 

Frankie's behaviour had improved lately but I think that's as much to do with me finding my feet and getting into a better routine at last! Good to hear that Josh is doing better too. Xx


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi girls, just thought I'd check in. Can't believe our babies are growing so fast. It's over a year since we started this thread! Mickey is doing really well. Still not sleeping through consistently but in general only waking once a night now (although had a tough oaat couple of nights as he is teething and has a cold). He's weighing in at about 14lbs 7oz, following the 25th centile perfectly. 

Things are so much easier nowadays. We've found our feet and have the semblance of a routine. Mickey pretty much has had to fit in with Frankie but has done so. He is doing much better with feeding, emptying a breast in about 5-10 minutes now, which is a huge improvement on the 45 minutes it was taking before. He is yet to roll, but his brother was 6 months before he rolled so I'm not bothered. He is very strong and loves to be standing holding my hands or in the jumperoo. He is reaching out for things now but is still a little clumsy picking them up. But best of all is that he pretty much laughs and smiles all day. He's very happy. We are having him baptised in two weeks which will be a lovely day. 

How are Jake, Josh and Martha? X


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi girls, just thought I'd check in. Can't believe our babies are growing so fast. It's over a year since we started this thread! Mickey is doing really well. Still not sleeping through consistently but in general only waking once a night now (although had a tough oaat couple of nights as he is teething and has a cold). He's weighing in at about 14lbs 7oz, following the 25th centile perfectly. 

Things are so much easier nowadays. We've found our feet and have the semblance of a routine. Mickey pretty much has had to fit in with Frankie but has done so. He is doing much better with feeding, emptying a breast in about 5-10 minutes now, which is a huge improvement on the 45 minutes it was taking before. He is yet to roll, but his brother was 6 months before he rolled so I'm not bothered. He is very strong and loves to be standing holding my hands or in the jumperoo. He is reaching out for things now but is still a little clumsy picking them up. But best of all is that he pretty much laughs and smiles all day. He's very happy. We are having him baptised in two weeks which will be a lovely day. 

How are Jake, Josh and Martha? X


----------



## JenJen80

Hi

Things are very busy with us Martha is growing far too fast can't believe that this time last year she was a little bean in my tummy.
We are still battling the day time naps some days she will only sleep 20 mins all day and still refuses her cot in the day.
We moved her into her own room at 4 months and she has slept so much better and now goes to bed by 7.30 most nights. I try to dream feed but she isn't interested really and tends to wake at 5am most mornings.

We have recently started weaning as she was still constantly feeding from me and my poor nipples were cracked and very sore :cry:. She is loving her food and so far is having just apple, pear, carrot and sweet potato.

I can't seem to get a day time routine going yet but I'm sure we will get there soon I just need to work at it a bit more.


----------

